# Zander in Ostfriesland 2005



## IngoSuntken (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

So, langsam kommt die Zeit, da es sich lohnt, hier mal wieder dieses traditionelle Thema zu eröffnen! 
GUEN erwähnte ja auch bereits an anderer Stelle hier im Board, dass er in Zukunft auch wieder vermehrt den Stachelrittern nachstellen will! 
Und TIERFREUND sei hier auch recht herzlich gegrüßt!  #h 

Auf Gufi geht in den Kanälen nicht viel! Wenn, dann auf Köfi! Meist wieder in der Dämmerung und sehr nah am Ufer........., wie dieser Zander von fast 70cm gestern, dazu noch fünf fette Räucheraale...........!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo

Na dann lohnt es sich doch mal wieder mit Köfis beim Aalangeln.
Vielleicht fängt man ja den ein oder anderen Stacheritter.
Wir sehen uns.
Schöner Zander übrigens Glückwunsch.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Gratulation zu dem feisten Zander Ingo & auf das der Ostfriesland Thread 2005 genauso erfolgreich wird, wie sein Vorgänger  #6   

mfg
meridian


----------



## Keno (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Schöner Zander! Hattest du die Aale auf Köfi oder Wurm?

Gruß Keno


----------



## Holger (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ja, jetzt kann es endlich wieder losgehen mit den Aalen und Zandern...der Thread wartet nur darauf, gefüllt zu werden. Hoffe, ich kann am kommenden Wochenende dazu beitragen.  

Klasse Fisch, Ingo ! #6


----------



## ChrisHH (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin,

schön, dass es dieses Thema wieder gibt. Hab hier immer gern mal mitgelesen und mich daran erfreut, wie friedlich dieses Thema im Vergleich zu Hamburg#d war.
Ich wünsch Euch auch dieses Jahr viele gute Fänge und uns allen schöne Berichte (mit vielen Bildern)#6
Komisch, dass bei Euch im Moment nichts auf Gufi geht. In HH wird damit gut gefangen.;+ Gestern kam ein 95er raus.:l 
Dafür scheinen hier die Aale rumzuzicken, komisch wie unterschiedlich es doch sein kann hier im Norden der Republik|kopfkrat


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ chrishh: Schön, dass dir dieses Thema immer gut gefällt! Wir Ostfriesen sind nun mal ganz friedliche Menschen! 
Ja, die Aale sind echt launisch, hier auch. Im Moment geht es aber wieder! Gestern waren es vier Aale bis 55cm. Nicht viel, aber akzeptabel! Leider kein Zander.......!
Habe gerade von einem Bekannten erfahren, dass er und ein paar Kollegen 8 Zander auf Köfi hatten gestern........! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## TomKry (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hi Ingo,
Petri. Bei uns in HH haben die Zander noch nicht abgelaicht, so dass ich noch ein paar Wochen abwarten werde. Habe mir fest vorgenommen, in diesem Jahr wieder bei Euch vorbeizuschauen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Wir hatten gestern 7 oder 8 Aale, nur kleine ein 50+,leider keine Zander,ein paar Meter weiter ist ein kleiner Zander gefangen worden 45 auf Köfi ,oder so schlecht zu erkennen.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2005 in Ostfriesland...hoffe ich finde bald auch Zeit euch mal wieder zu besuchen...im Moment ist es schlecht mit der Zeit..bei uns läuft nicht viel...fast nur kleine Hechte..ab und an mal welche bis siebzig...schon komisch!
Bis bald in Ostfriesland

der Stefan


----------



## Tierfreund (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin, Moin Jungs.

Fein - jetzt geht es endlich wieder los. 

Ingo - Petri zum ersten schönen Zander und auf ein paar schöne gemeinsame Stunden an euren und vielleicht ja auch mal in diesem Jahr an meinen Gewässern.


----------



## Guen (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo ,schön das unser Zanderthread wieder eröffnet ist ,bald geht es wieder los  :l !Gummi ist noch schwierig(Köfi ist bei mir nicht  |supergri )  ,im Fluss oder Kanal sowieso ,aber auf den Binnenmeeren sollte es so langsam losgehen(Zanderkuhle soll zzt.ganz gut gehen)!
Ich habe vorgestern nen 4 Pfünder gefangen.......ne Brasse  |supergri ,bähh wat schleimig  |supergri !Allerdings Abends beim Fischen mit Teig und Kartoffel an der Terasse   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Ja, auf den Binnenmeeren ist es ja bekanntlich einfacher, die Zander zu dieser Zeit mit Gufis zu überlisten! Bin mal gespannt, was da so läuft, wenn du  wieder loslegst!

Gestern hatten wir 10 Aale (3 davon über 50) und zwei Zander von 48 und 50 cm, die wir leider nicht zurücksetzen konnten, da sie tief geschluckt hatten.  Die Zander bissen wieder gegen Mitternacht auf Köfi an der Oberfläche. Zudem hatte Holger noch eine gute Attacke auf ein 15cm Rotauge. Den Bißspuren nach war es ein besserer Zander! Tatort: irgendwo am Fehntjer Tief.........!  

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Ein Bekannter von mir konnte gestern 3 Zander in ca. 20 min. fangen.
Köderfisch war der bevorzugte Köder,einer biss beim einkurbeln auf einen Tauwurm.Die Zander hatten alle ca 55cm und sie bissen alle im hellen ca gegen 22 Uhr auf Grund.Aale waren nur Scnürsenkel ein 48er aber sonst halt nichts vernünftiges.
Natürlich einer unserer schönen Kanäle in Emden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ martin: Das klingt ja nicht schlecht, auch wenn das Gesamtergebnis dann ja nicht so dolle war! 
Holger und ich waren gestern auch wieder unterwegs. Holger hatte zwei gute Aale (62 und 60cm) auf Köfi und nen 50er und 45er auf Wurm. Ich hatte vier große Brassen und nen verlorenen (guten) Zander und Aal auf Köfi! Ich fischte in einem großen, tiefen Hauptkanal, Holger in einem sehr flachen, 5m breiten Zulauf! Sa. gehts weiter........!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## H.Christians (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo  Ihr scheint ja wenigstens ein paar der grauen Schleicher überlisten zu können. 

Bei Martin und mir scheint im Moment der "Wurm" drin zu stecken, wenn wir was fangen dann hauptsächlich Schnürsenkel.
Werden uns aber nächste Woche mal auf ein paar andere Gewässer konzentrieren, da es in unserem Lieblingskanal eher einem Pokalangeln gleicht.


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ H.Christians: Ja, es geht wohl, könnte aber auch besser sein! Man hört von überall Top-Aal-Fänge: 21, 18, 14, 16 Aale, gestern bei Müller´s Hobbymarkt war viel los und die Ergebnisse flogen mir nur so um die Ohren! Naja, ich wüßte mehrere Stellen, wo man leicht mal die 10 Aale knacken kann, aber da gibt es (fast) keine Zander (Mini-Kanäle, bzw. Gräben)! Darum gehen wir da nicht hin! Wenn, dann wollen wir immer gute Chancen auf beide Arten haben! 
Dann wünsche ich euch viel Glück bei euren neuen Vesuchen! 
Ja, am besagten Kanal ist echt die Hölle los! Tatsache ist da ja, dass viele Angler dort nichts haben und andere wiederum zeitgleich schöne dicke Aale fangen! Sehr launisch, der Kanal.......!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Ingo

Tja, den Kanal von dem ihr gesprochen habt, kenn ich ja dank dir mittlerweile auch. Das mit dem Angeldruck wird sich auch wieder neutralisieren - nämlich dann, wenn die guten Fänge regelmäßig ausbleiben.

Übrigens, Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fängen der letzten Tage. Die Gerüchte von 20 Aalen pro Nacht, die durch die Angelläden geistern, muß man auch immer mit Vorsicht genießen, es sei denn, man kann sich absolut auf die Quelle verlassen.

Gerade jetzt im April / Mai ist man auf Aal an den flachen Gräben besser aufgehoben, nur gibt es dort meistens keine Zander. Da halte ich es lieber wie du und befische Gewässer, in denen die Chancen auf Zander ebenfalls gut sind. Wir haben jetzt fast Juni, und so langsam erwärmt sich das Wasser in den größeren und tieferen Kanälen so daß die Aale auch da langsam auf Touren kommen.

Ich habe es gestern abend von 20:00 bis 23:30 Uhr auch noch mal probiert an einem unserer wunderschönen Kanäle im Raum Emden. Ich war an dem Kanal, wo du vor einigen Tagen den 70er Zander hattest. Ursprünglich wollte ich woanders hin und was neues ausprobieren, aber da ich schon zu spät losgefahren war hatte ich keinen Bock noch großartig nach Angelplätzen zu suchen.

Um es kurz zu machen, der Abend war sehr arm an Bissen. Auf Aal lief leider gar nix, aber gegen 22:15 Uhr konnte ich einen 50er Zander landen. Er war sehr knapp gehakt und daher habe ich ihn wieder in sein Element entlassen.

Glücklicherweise habe ich rechtzeitig vorm ersten großen Regen eingepackt und kam noch trocken zu Hause an...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin moin, da seid ihr ja gesegnet mit den Aalen..bei uns sind 4-5 hoch in einer Nacht...

Melde mich jetzt erstmal ab nach Hitra...und danach komme ich auch mal wieder nach Ostfriesland...

Bis denne Stefan


----------



## Pickerfan (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo liebe Ostfriesen
Ich möchte wohl ganz gerne von Sonntag bis Montag abend irgendwo bei euch angeln. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich auch Sonntags Gastkarten bekomme
Danke Carsten


----------



## Acki (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#h MoinMoin @ Pickerfan hallo hier ein Link vom Bvo Gastkarten,in Norddeich kanste die auch am Sonntag bei der Kurverwaltung bekommen#6 

http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pages/gastkarten.php

Viel Spass |supergri  Acki


----------



## Pickerfan (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Jo dankschön das liest sich ja schonmal gut.Was währe denn ein Besuch wert?


----------



## Acki (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Pickerfan wenn Du zum angeln kommen willst solltest dir schon ein Wochenende Zeit nehmen, Aal läuft in den Kanälen gut bei Zander ist es etwas verhalten.Frag mal bei Ingo nach der kann bestimmt weiter helfen.#6 Greetz Acki


----------



## Pickerfan (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ja danke
Dann will ich das mal tun. 
@Ingo Hast Du ein Tipp für mich? Wie gesagt von Sonntag vormittag bis Montag abend und es soll nicht grade mitten inner Ortschaft sein.
Danke Carsten


----------



## Affe (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Bilder vom Samstag... auf den Vild zu sehen ein Freund von mir ... Ich habe leider nur einen kleinen mini Aal gefangen  

Zum Bild: 1. Zander 77cm und 7,5 Pfund, Zander 2 70 cm und 5,5 Pfund


----------



## Pickerfan (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Tolle Fische Gratulation


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ pickerfan: Wo wirst du denn sein?

@ affe: Tolle Zander! Auf Köfi? In der Dunkelheit?

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Pickerfan (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo
Ich hab noch gar kein Plan. Ich werde Sonntag in Norden die Gastkarte holen und dann erst mal schauen wo ich bin und wo ich hindarf


----------



## Affe (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

jo den kleinen in der dämmerung ! 

den größeren im dunkeln gegen 1:30 !

beide auf köfi


----------



## Affe (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Was mich wundert ist das alle Zander die wir da schon gefangen haben an der letzten Rute in Richtung Bundesstarße gefangen wurden. Ich dachte immer das die ehe weiter entfernt sind von der Bundesstraße, da es dort ja ziemlich laut ist mit den ganzen Autos ! 

PS: der Boden ist da überall gleich !


----------



## Holger (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, jetzt bin ich wieder zurück aus München. Die Allianz Arena is wirklich ein unglaubliches Stadion....

Aber on-topic:

Da Borkum ja zu Emden und damit zu Ostfriesland gehört möchte ich euch den Fangbericht meines Bruders von Montag nacht nicht vorenthalten.

Nachdem er beim letzten Mal am Hoppschloot als Schneider nach Hause ging, war ihm das Glück in der Nacht auf Dienstag wirklich hold. Nachdem er bereits 2 Breitköpfe von 55-60 cm landen konnte, ging ihm gegen 03:00 Uhr ein riesiger Aal an den Haken. Der Fisch brachte etwa 5 Pfund auf die Waage, das exakte Gewicht und die Länge bekomme ich in den nächsten Tagen. Werde euch berichten....

@ Affe

Sind die Zander aus nem Kanal bei Timmel...?


----------



## hans (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

|kopfkrat|kopfkratWas ist eigentlich mit dem sauteler-kanal (randkanal) in neermor, ist dort nichts zu holen an Zandern, war letzten sonntag gegen abend mal hin und außer einem hecht 85 cm war nichts, bin im letzten stück vor dem pumpwerk gewesen, ist es vielleicht am anderen ende besser auf zander??
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## John Doe12 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo


War gestern nach dem Unwetter nochmal angeln und was soll man sagen von 20.30 Uhr bis 22.30 12 Aale.Von 60cm bis 45cm alles dabei.Zwei Schnürsenkel hatte ich auch noch aber die schwimmen wieder.
Im dunkeln war dort mächtig Bewegung an der Kante ein Zander nach dem anderen raubten dort rum, oder immer der gleiche.|kopfkrat 
Heute abend werden auf jeden Fall ein par Ruten auf Köfi dorthin gelegt.Mal sehen ob man nicht den ein oder anderen Zander fangen kann.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Schöne Aale, Martin! Ein Bekannter fing in der Gegend um Norden auch sehr gut im Laufe der Woche! In einem 4m breiten, kleinen Kanal! Auch zweistellig! Und im Norder Tief wurde angeblich vergangenes Wochenende ein 100cm Aal gefangen!!! (von Waldemar, war sonst auch schon in Norden im Winter)

Ich selber kann hier nur einige News anderer Angler posten, da ich seit fast 10 Tagen keine Angel mehr in der Hand hatte! Vielleicht nächstes WE wieder, mal sehen! 
Mein Kumpel Holger war gestern allein los und hatte einen 77er (1000g) auf Köfi und einen deutlich größeren durch Wirbelbruch (beim Rausheben) verloren! Und ein Bekannter hatte 5 Zander bis 70cm irgendwo in der Nähe von Loppersum auf Gufis! 

Ach ach, weiterhin stand ja noch in der vergangenen Woche ein 96er Zander in der Zeitung, der fast 24 Pfd. wiegen soll! (gefangen bei Emden)
Die Länge mag stimmen, aber das Gewicht ist, wenn man das Bild kurz betrachtet, aus den Sternen gegriffen! Vielleicht hat sich beim privaten Wiegen zu Hause die Katze heimlich an den Fisch gekrallt. Ohne Katze würde der Zander wohl realistisch ca. 16 - 17 Pfd. wiegen! 
Aber trotzdem: ein schöner Fisch! Man sollten nur ehrlich bleiben........! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Hans: Ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle und aus eigenen Tests in den vergangenen Jahren, dass der Sauteler Kanal einen guten Zanderbestand hat! 
Wenn du nur einmal dort warst und auch noch nen 85er Hecht gafangen hast, ist das doch gut! Selbst nach fünf Malen ohne Zander dort würde ich sagen, der Kanal ist top! Man fängt ja nicht immer! Und momentan ist es teilweise noch schwierig, die Zander zu fangen. Die Hauptzeit des Laichens liegt nun mal in den letzten 2 Wochen. Wo sie noch voll dabei sind, werden schwer zu fangen sein, andererorts, wo sie bereits fertig sind, werden sie gierig beißen, wie ich es von einigen Stellen derzeit weiß! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo

Sind gerade wieder zuhause und konnten 7 Aale fangen,5 für den Räucherschrank ein Brataal und einen Minischleicher.
Ich habe es endlich geschafft einen Zander im Sommer zu fangen,allerdings hab ich sonst auch noch nie drauf angelegt.Kein Riese aber trotzdem schön 62cm und 2300gr schwer auf Köfi.
Einen schönen Aal auf Köfi hab ich 5m vor dem Ufer leider verloren,aber was solls.

Der Meteraal hatte 97cm und wurde vor ca.14 Tagen gefangen,aber egal 3cm mehr oder weniger ein schönes Teil.
Das mit dem Zander hab ich gesehen,allerdings das Gewicht hat mich auch ein wenig stutzig gemacht.
80cm Zander wiegen ja auch kein 10pfd.Das sollten wir ja wohl wissen.
Bei dem Gewicht sollte der schon locker über nen Meter sein.
Naja ich weiß nicht was die Leute davon haben.
Von dem 1,21m hecht weißt du ja sicher schon soll um die 30pfd.gewogen haben,was man durchaus glauben kann,ein Foto ist beim Wessels-Fishing-Team auf der Seite.

Schönes Wochenende noch
Martin


Hier noch ein Bild vom


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Martin: Dann lief es ja wieder gut gestern!  #6 

Meinst du denn auch den Aal, den Waldemar vom Boot aus gefangen hat?

Nächstes WE stehen die Chancen gut, dass ich auch mal wieder ans Wasser komme! 

Ja, der Zander müßte schon über nen Meter haben und nen schönen Hängebauch! Der große Hecht aus Tannenhausen ist zu 100% richtig in all seinen Daten! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo

Das ist der Aal von Waldemar,der hat sein Boot am gleichen Steg liegen wie mein Nachbar,daher weiß ich das.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Affe (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Affe
> 
> Sind die Zander aus nem Kanal bei Timmel...?



war in  mittegroßefehn !


----------



## H.Christians (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ja der Zander aus der Zeitung hört sich im Bezug auf das Gewicht schon etwas unglaubwürdig an.

War ja gestern mit Martin zum angeln (wie immer), es lief eigentlich sehr gut, komisch war nur, daß im dunkeln fast nichts mehr gebissen hat.
Ist schon ein seltsames Gewässer was Martin und ich da beangeln.

Hier noch ein Foto von den vier Aalen die ich gestern gefangen habe.







Petri Holger


----------



## Holger (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger Chr. + Martin

Schöne Aale, die ihr da hattet. Scheint ja ordentlich zu laufen bei euch. Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub, dann will ich es auch mal wieder intensiver auf die Schlangen probieren.

@ Ingo Tja, der Zander aus der OZ hat jetzt schon (traurige) Berühmtheit erlangt. Jeder, der sich ein bisserl mit Angeln auskennt kann sofort erkennen, das der Zander niemals das angegebene Gewicht hat. Trotzdem ist es ein wunderschöner + kapitaler Zander, da sind wir uns wohl alle einig. Aber egal mit wem ich die letzten Tage sprach, alle halten das genannte Gewicht für utopisch bzw. Wunschdenken des Fängers. Scheint wohl so, das manche Angler ein extremes Geltungsbedürfnis haben, anders kann ich mir solche Übertreibungen nicht erklären....Naja, wir wissen’s besser !

@ Affe Kaum zu glauben, in dem flachen Ding. Manchmal unglaublich, wo sich "Freund Glasauge" überall so rumtreibt....

@ all

War jetzt am WE auch los. Am Samstag morgen habe ich mich ins Auto gesetzt, um neue Angelstellen zu erkunden. Die Spinnrute hatte ich auch eingepackt, um noch den einen oder anderen Wurf zu machen.

Leider ließ sich kein Fisch blicken....Meine Erfolgserlebnisse bestanden darin, das ich zum einen sehr viele schöne und interessante Angelstellen gefunden habe. Zum anderen konnte ich einige Setzangeln entfernen, die ich fand. An einem Kanal nahe Oldersum waren von einem Privatgrundstück auf der anderen Kanalseite aus einige Ruten ausgelegt. Der dazugehörige Angler war weit und breit nicht zu sehen. Es war morgens 7 Uhr, und ich nehme stark an, das er abends einige Stunden gefischt hat und die beköderten Ruten einfach drin ließ, und zwar unbeaufsichtigt. Sowas hat für mich genau denselben Wert wie eine Setzangel, nämlich gar keinen. Das grenzt bzw. ist Tierquälerei, denn wenn ein Fisch beisst hängt er stundenlang am Haken und krepiert elendig.

Ich also zurück zum Auto, die Spinne raus, Gufi eingehängt und ab ging es zum munteren "Setzangel-Einfangen". Seine 4 Posen-Ruten habe ich ihm alle fein säuberlich auf das Ufer gelegt, und zwar auf der anderen Seite. Da ich öfter in dieser Ecke bin, werde ich die Augen offen halten. Sollte ich sowas nochmal sehen, ruf ich gleich die Aufsicht. Bei Setzangeln hört der Spaß auf...

Am Sonntag Abend war ich dann nochmal "ordnungsgemäß" los und habe am Fehntjer Tief einen Ansitz auf Zander gemacht. Leider liessen die Burschen sich nicht sehen....Bekanntschaft habe ich an diesem Abend nur mit Krabben gemacht und gegen 22:00 Uhr biß ein gutgenährter Hecht von knapp 75 cm auf meinen gerade erst eingeworfenen Köfi an der Posenmontage. Da ich beim Biß die Rute nach dem Auswerfen noch nicht mal auf die Angelständer gelegt hatte, konnte ich zügig anschlagen und der Bursche war nur sehr knapp gehakt. Schwimmt natürlich wieder...#6 

Gruß, Holger


----------



## msdstefan (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich kann euch auch endlich mal einen großen Znader nachliefern. Am 20.5. war ich bei uns in Leer mal wieder mit meinem Köderboot los. Eigentlich hatte ich nach 2 kleinen Zandern dieses Jahr schon aufgegeben und war an einer Stelle, an der ich in den letzten 15 Jahren nur Aale gefangen hatte. In der Dämmerung hatte ich dann endlich mal wieder einen Biss auf Rotauge. Da ich sehr weit draußen angel, konnte ich die Knicklichter im Dämmerlicht nur schlecht erkennen. Schließlich fiel mir auf, dass die 2. Posen von rechts durch die Gegend zog. Beim Blick auf die Rute stellte ich fest, dass die Schnur noch nicht unter dem Gummi weggezogen war. Dafür war die Pose aber auf dem Weg zur ganz rechten von 4 Posen. Zu meiner Verwunderung tauchte plötzlich noch eine weitere Pose neben der 1. auf. Der Fisch musste also bereits mehrere Posen im Schlepp haben. Jetzt sah ich endlich, dass auch die Schnur der 1. Rute ablief. Mitlerweile hatte der Fisch 3 Posen im Schlepp. Nun entschloss ich mich anzuschlagen, bevor auch die 4. Pose eingefangen war. Der Fisch kam sofort an die Oberfläche und ich tippte auf einen Zander im Bereich von 6-8 Pfund. Fische dieser Größe bilden bei uns den Durchschnitt. Nach kurzem Drill konnte meine Freundin ihren 1. Fisch keschern, einen Zander von 94cm und 7820gr. Gewicht. Damit hatte ich endlich meinen 2 Jahre alten persönlichen Rekordzander von 85cm und 6350gr. aus demselben Gewässer überboten.


----------



## Rutilus (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@msdstefan: Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Das ist ja ein richtig schöner #6

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## John Doe12 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri,schöner Fisch und super Fotos.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Holger (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ msdstefan


Dat nenn ich doch mal nen Zander...Respekt!!! :m 

Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch, und weiter so...#6


----------



## Affe (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Tach msdstefan, oder Tach herr lehrer  

schöner zander, hängen bei renken und escher auch schon bilder davon ?

Wo ist am 24. Angeln,dawowir gestern saßen ? oder anderanderen brücke ? 

Gruß Stefan ...


----------



## Holger (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Verabschiede mich für eine Woche, werde wohl in der Zeit hier allerhöchstens mal reinschauen. Habe 1 Woche Urlaub, der intensivst zum Angeln auf Aal & Zander genutzt wird...Hoffe, ich kann nächste Woche von dem einen oder anderen schönen Fisch berichten. :g 

Euch wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Spaß beim schönsten Hobby der Welt und allzeit krumme Ruten...


----------



## Affe (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Petri Heilwunsch ich dir dann mal

Ich freumich schon auf schöne berichte und bilder


----------



## John Doe12 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo


Hier mal ein Foto vom gestrigen Fang.Sind allerdings nur die Schollen.Die Aale habe ich am Vortag gefangen.
@Holger
Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir und gute Fänge,nächste Woche wird das Wetter ja wieder bombig,dann hast ja mal Glück mit deiner Urlaubsplanung,meistens ist es ja anders.





http://people.freenet.de/forellengott/06110001.jpg 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Guen (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War heute morgen zum ersten Mal auf dem Meer   !Viel lief nicht ,ein kleiner 45er Zander und ein schöner Biss in ca.2,5 Stunden Angelzeit  #c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Schön, dass du auch wieder einsteigst ins Geschehen!  #6  Denke mal, bei den nächsten Malen stimmen die Ergebnisse auch wieder.......!

Wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich heute wohl endlich mal wieder bis tief in die Nacht hinein angeln....... 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, habe meine Woche Urlaub hinter mich gebracht.....

Ich habe mir mehrere Nächte alleine an verschiedenen Kanälen um die Ohren gehauen, aber die Ergebnisse waren eher durchwachsen. Irgendwie läuft es noch nicht richtig....Summa summarum geht es noch, konnte doch einige Aale fangen (überwiegende Größe waren 40er, einige bessere bis 60 cm) und ein paar Zander, die aber auch nur so 45 – 50 cm hatten.

Aber Hauptsache ich war viel am Wasser (das Wetter spielte ja auch weitestgehend mit) und hab mich gut erholt...Die Fänge werden auch wieder besser werden !!!! Und das Angeljahr is noch so verdammt lang.


----------



## Guen (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Holger ,ich sehe das genauso ,das Zanderjahr fängt erst an  !Am Wochenende war ich leider beruflich (naja fast jedenfalls) in Zwickau und nachdem ich erst um 22 Uhr zurück war hatte ich am Sonntagmorgen echt keine Lust um 4.30 Uhr aufzustehen !Dieses Wochenende müsste aber gehen  ,ich freue mich schon  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Guen

Tja, immer ne schwere Entscheidung....auspennen oder angeln !!! :m 

Aber z. Zt. ist es eh noch schwierig, die Zander sind recht launisch. Und fangen werden wir alle noch schöne Exemplare, weil die allerbeste Zeit noch kommt....:g


----------



## beißtnix (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo, netter Thread den ihr da i der Mache habt.
Ich bin zwar nicht aus eurer Gegend, dafür werde ich Anfang August für zwei Wochen 
bei euch weilen ).
Ich kenne an Gewässern bei euch nur das Norder Tief und den See in Hage.
Hat man da Anfang August Chancen auf Zander?
Wäre super wenn Ihr mir Auskunft geben könntet, kenne mich bei euch nicht wirklich gut aus. Nur Müllers Hobbymarkt finde ich immer ;o).
Gibt es sonstige Gewässer die im Umkreis von Grossheide liegen und "fischig" sind?

Viele Grüße nach Ostfriesland


----------



## Holger (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Beißtnix (cooler Username übrigens)....|supergri 

Das du das Norder Tief kennst, ist ja schon mal was. Ein gutes Gewässer für Aal & Zander, richtig zur Sache auf Zander geht’s dort aber erst zwischen September und November. Zu dem See in Hage werden ich und die anderen dir kaum Tipps geben können, da es sich bei diesem Gewässer um einen See des Angelvereins Hage handelt und wir hier alle Mitglied im BVO sind. Was ich so vom Hören-Sagen weiß, ist aber, das auch dort gute Fische gefangen wurden / werden.

Da es im August eigentlich noch recht warm ist ( wollen wir’s mal hoffen) läuft mit dem Gummifisch hier meistens noch nicht so viel an den Kanälen auf Zander. Ein schöner Köfi findet da meist eher den entsprechenden Abnehmer. Die Zeit der Spinnrute schlägt je nach Wetterlage wohl so ab September, wenn die Temperaturen langsam sinken und der Futterfisch für Zander & Co. knapper wird.

Zu den Gewässern: Müllers Hobbymarkt kennst du bereits. Hier bekommst du eigentlich fortlaufend Infos darüber, wo gerade zandermäßig was abgeht. Und auch wir im AB helfen gerne weiter...Super Kanäle mit starkem Zanderbestand findest du neben dem Norder Tief noch en masse. In und um Emden gibt es viele, in der Krummhörner Gegend auch, um Norden, und selbst in der Auricher Ecke stehen die Chancen auf die Glasaugen gut. Der Zander ist allgegenwärtig in Ostfriesland....


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Bin im Moment nur am Aalangeln,von daher kann ich nicht viel zum Zanderangeln sagen.Ich weiß allerdings das regelmäßig Zander auf Köfi gefangen werden,beim Aalangeln.

Zu den Aalen ich hatte mit Holger Sonntag 16 Aale und Montag 17 Aale.Dienstag und Mittwoch jeweils einen.Allerdings Dienstag ein schöner 68er mit 620gr.

Die Aale von Sonn-und Montag waren fast alles Räucheraale nur 3 oder vier Bratis.
Die anderen von 50+ bis zu ein paar schönen 60+.
Werden es am WE mal wieder versuchen.
Köder waren übrigens ausschließlich Blicksches.
Gebissen haben die Schleicher auf Grund,sowie auch auf Pose zwischen 3 und 4 Metern im Freiwasser.
Immerhin ist es dort ca 10m tief,aber die Futterfische halten sich dort auf,also dachten wir uns warum sollen da keine Aale sein.
Wir haben dort früher schon auf Posen gefangen und allzuviel hat sich ja nicht geändert.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Guen (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@972631

Sind denn viele  Blicksches im Emder Hafen ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## H.Christians (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Guen  Das ist von Tag zu Tag unterschieldlich, im Moment sind aber relativ schnell welche zu senken. Werden es morgen nochmal probieren.
Habe hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Aalen der letzten Tage.
















Das sind Fotos von den Aalen, die ich am Montag und Dienstag gefangen habe.
Wer jetzt aber glaubt das man jedes Mal so gut fängt der kann das vergessen.
Gestern und vorgestern sah es nämlich schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Petri Heil 

Holger


----------



## beißtnix (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo,

@Holger

vielen Dank für deine hilfreiche Antwort!
Werde wohl dann im August mal das Norder Tief ausprobieren. 
Mehr als an drei Abenden komme ich wohl nicht zum angeln,
da ich mit Familie anreise.
Wie tief ist eigentlich das Norder Tief im Schnitt?
Oder spielt das bei den Friesen-Zandern keine Rolle?
Hoffe das die Zeit bis dahin halbwegs schnell rumgeht!!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## H.Christians (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hi,


das Norder Tief ist in dem Bereich wo es auch beangelt werden kann, ca 2- 3mtr. tief.
Ausnahme ist nur der Norder Hafen, von da bis nach Leybucht ist es bis zu 5mtr. tief, kann aber leider nur mit dem Boot beangelt werden.
Meiner Erfahrung nach lohnt sich das gezielte Zanderangeln im NT ab September, wenn die ersten Stachelritter gefangen werden sieht man dies schon an der großen Anzahl der Angler, die dann wieder überall Ihr Unwesen treiben.
Falls du noch weitere Infos brauchst kannst du auch mal hier nachschauen http://aalgott.aa.funpic.de/include.php?path=start.php



Ich persönlich angele nicht mehr allzu häufig im NT, was schon seine Gründe hat, es wird dort immer extremer was das Zanderangeln und die Mitnahme von Fischen betrifft.

Petri

Holger


----------



## Guen (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War heute morgen auf dem Wasser ,habe die Aktion aber nach etwa 45min abgebrochen !Massiver Regen mit einem heftigen,sehr nahen Gewitter waren doch zu viel des Guten !

Gruss Guen


----------



## beißtnix (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo, 
thx für die weiteren Infos um das angeln bei euch!!!
Ich war gestern mal am hiesigen Flüsschen, ging aber leider nix.
Werde mich bevor es am 1 August zu euch hoch geht noch mal hier
erkundigen und dann gleich Montags bei Müllers.
Wird im NT so gewildert was das mitnehmen betrifft?
Was mir noch einfiel ist folgendes:
Bei uns ( Gelnhausen in Hessen ) ist es nur erlaubt mit 2 Ruten zu angeln, egal in welchem Gewässer hier in SEHR großem Umkreis. Ich habe vorletztes Jahr nicht übel gestaunt das die Gastkarten bei euch zu vernünftigen Preisen angeboten werden ( bei uns so ab 10€ ) und  dann noch mit recht vielen Ruten.
Sehr sympatisch die Ostfriesen muss ich immer wieder feststellen )
Grüße noch oben ( geographisch gesehen ) )


----------



## beißtnix (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Habe eben mal die Threads in dem Link durchgelesen den du oben gepostet hast.
Ist ja heftig was da in Norden abgeht. Junge junge...


----------



## John Doe12 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@beißtnix

Ja das ist nicht mehr schön.
Darum haben Holger und ich das Zanderangeln ein wenig Richtung Emden verlagert.Desweiteren haben wir uns noch eien Genehmigung für ien gewässer in der Krummhörn besorgt.
Nächstes Jahr krieg ich wieder ein Boot und dann kann ich auf dem Norder Tief weiter hoch fahren und habe mein Ruhe.
Im Moment ist es richtig ruhig,aber im Septemper geht es wieder los dann sieht es aus wie an der Ostsee beim Heringsangeln.

Hatte gestern 2 Aale einen 72er einen 50er und 15 Schollen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## H.Christians (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hi,

ja ist teilweise schon ein Hammer was am NT abgeht. Mir ist das mittlerweile zu blöd geworden mit 5 Mann an einer Stelle stehen zu müßen und nur geradeaus werfen zu können.
Wenn man dann noch einen Zander fängt, würden Sie dir am liebsten den Hals dafür umdrehen.
Aber der absolute Witz war letztes Jahr das Zanderreissen. Da wurde doch tatsächlich mit 8 cm Gummifischen geangelt, wo ein 4/0 Jigkopf+ großem Drilling montiert wurde um die Zander quer haken zu können.
Das ist schon extrem pervers was einige sich da erlaubt haben.

Petri Heil


----------



## Rutilus (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Das mit den "schlimmen Zuständen" scheint nicht mehr nur in Norden so zu sein. Ich saß am Freitag an einem kleinen Kolk in Emden (@Guen: Von dem Kolk hattest du in der März-Ausgabe vom AB-Magazin auch Bilder drin...), wo sich ein vermeintlicher Hänger beim Einholen als Riesiges Netz entpuppte.

Da hatte doch tatsächlich jemand einmal quer über den Kolk ein Netz 
gespannt !! #q Über eine Strecke von etwas mehr als 50m !! Und zwar so ein feines Nylonnetz in dem die großen Fisch beim Durchschwimmen hängenbleiben, sich einwickeln und verrecken. Habe dann beim BVO und bei der Wasserschutzpolizei Bescheid gesagt, die haben den Fall aufgenommen und das Netz später abgeholt. Das Netz war an jedem Busch mit Strohband in einem Busch festgeknotet wo man von Land aus nicht hinkommt (ich bin auf der einen Seite durchs Wasser hingelaufen, auf der anderen Seite sogar hingeschwommen). Was für Leute sind das die sich da so einen Aufwand machen ??
Hoffentlich sehe ich mal einen von denen wenn die ihr Netz kontrollieren wollen, ich sitze relativ regelmässig dort |evil:
Im Netz waren eine grosse Karausche und ein halbstarker Brassen. Ich habe beide rausgeschnitten, aber beim Brassen hatte sich das dünne Nylon schon etwas ins Fleisch geschnitten. 

Kommt so was öfter vor ? Habt ihr auch schon sowas erlebt ??

Munter - Rutilus

P.S.: Mit Zanderfangmeldungen kann ich zur Zeit nicht dienen, angele dieses Jahr mal hauptsächlich auf Karpfen


----------



## John Doe12 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Das ist ja ein Hammer,sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.

Außer jedes Jahr ein paar Setzangeln zu entfernen,kommt hier eigentlich nichts besonderes vor,das ist auch gut so.

Hoffentlich kriegen sie die Netzaufsteller und bestrafen endlich mal jemanden richtig.Da dürfte dann erstmal abschrecken.

Das halt soviele Leute Am Norder Tief sind läßt sich einfach erklären.

Es gibt maximal 10 Angelstellen im Stadtbereich und ca. 50 Angler,da versucht natürlich jeder sich sein Stück zu sichern.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Guen (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute morgen aufs Meer ,also um 4.30 Uhr aufgestanden ,Blick aus dem Fenster aufs Meer , Mist ,Nebel !Ne Stunde später immer noch dichter Nebel und da ich nur bis etwa 8.30 Uhr angeln wollte stand meine Entscheidung fest !Wieder schlafen  |schlaf: ,weil im Nebel habe ich noch nie gefangen und für ne Stunde nebelfreies Meer lohnt der Aufwand nicht  !

Dafür bin ich heute abend gegen 19.30 Uhr rausgefahren !Nach ein paar Würfen ohne Biss döste ich so beim Jiggen vor mich hin und "krawumm" ,der erste Biss ,ein mächtiger Schlag in der Rute zwar ,aber der 8cm Kopyto wurde nicht inhaliert  #c !Ein paar Würfe später schlug es wieder ein  und nach lebhafter Gegenwehr konnte ich nen 35cm Barsch landen ,leider fallen mir solche Fische immer aus der Hand   !Danach gab es nur noch ein paar Stupser und gegen 21.30 Uhr machte ich Schluss und fuhr nach Hause !

Gruss Guen


----------



## John Doe12 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@guen


Ja Ja das passiert mir auch ständig,sind auch schlecht festzuhalten die Fische.|bla:  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## polli (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So.
Nachdem ich mich jetzt schon länger nicht gemeldet hab:
Im August bin ich bei euch.
In der Nähe von Warfen.
Urlaub mit der Familie.
Werde narürlich auch eine Angel mit dabei haben ( huch Schatzi, wie kommt denn die in den Wagen???? :q  :q  :q ).
Nun, wer hat mal Lust mir eine oder zwei Stellen zu zeigen?
Junior (7) ist auch dabei.....
Oder hat zumindest Ansprechpartner?
Wie schon im 2004(?) er Fred:
Hauptsächlich auf Zanderundhecht in den Sielen....
Gruß und Danke im Voraus....


----------



## hans (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#hHallo ich habe mal die letzten Tage den emsjade Kanal getestet, aber leider nur Zander bis 50 cm und ein hecht von ca 70 cm, bissen alle in der dämmerung 22-23 uhr im bereich von Riepe, werde mal richtung Aurich probieren was da so läuft.


----------



## hans (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo ich möchte mal im kleinen Meer auf zander probieren kann mir jemand einen tip geben wo ich mein boot ins wasser bekomme und ein paar tage liegenlassen kann?
Habe gehört das im großen meer zur zeit untersuchungen über den fischbestand gemacht werden weiß jemand etwas darüber?


----------



## Holger (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Im Moment wenig los hier..

Bin selber im Moment mehr auf Aal- als auf Zanderjagd. Man muß die Jahreszeit eben ausnutzen, und die verspricht z.Zt. eben bessere Fangaussichten beim Aal wie beim Zander. Waren in der letzten Zeit öfter unterwegs und konnten auch recht ordentliche Ergebnisse beim Schleicherfang erzielen. So waren Boardie Ingo Suntken und ich auch ein paar mal zus. unterwegs, einige Aale fingen wir immer, teilweise sogar gute Stückzahlen. Zwar viele lütte im 40er Bereich, aber doch auch einige schöne Burschen zwischen 50-65 cm.

Alles in allem läuft der Aal nicht wirklich schlecht z.Zt. Es könnte besser, aber auch schlechter sein...|supergri

@ Hans 
50er Zander sind die Regel im Ems-Jade-Kanal. Hin und wieder sind aber auch Ausreißer nach oben dabei. Bessere Zander fängst du eher im Bereich Emden, dort sind viele gute Kanäle und Tiefs, in denen die Glasaugen zahlreich vorhanden sind, auch in besseren Gewichten. Hattest du die Zander im EJK auf Köfi oder Gummi ?

@ Polli

Hatte dir ja seinerzeit schon per PN erklärt, das unser Angelverein keine Gewässer im Bereich deiner Ferienwohnung hat. Würde dir gerne helfen, weiß nur zu wenig über diese Ecke. Wenn du allerdings bereit wärst, 20-30 Minuten mit dem Auto zu fahren, könnte man sich gern mal treffen und einige HotSpots an unseren Kanälen besuchen.


----------



## hans (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

waren alle auf gummi die zander, aber in den letzten tagen ist nichts mehr, bin darum mal zum knockster tief gefahren, habe dort von 20-22 uhr mir gummi probiert und nur einmal kontakt gehabt (war aber ein ziemlicher brocken) aber mal wieder vergessen anzuschlagen. war die strecke beim dreisprung ist dort überhaut schon was gefangen worden?


----------



## Guen (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War heute mit Ingo auf dem Uphuser Meer ,früh morgens versuchten wir es mit Gufi und Wobbler(Ingo) um in erster Linie Zander zu fangen !Die Zander fingen gleich an zu beissen ,insgesamt konnten wir 6 Zander und 2 Hechte(Ingo) verarzten ,wobei Ingo's  grösster Hecht 26 Pfund wog  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Einen haben wir noch  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Rutilus (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Oh Mann #6#6 !!!!

Was für ein Brocken :l !! HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !!

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## FukenErni (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin

Feines Teil ! Herzliches (wehmütiges) Petri Heil und Danke für die Photos .

Moijen Dag noch
seggt Ernst


----------



## Albatros (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Glückwunsch Ingo, mensch was für ein schönes Tierchen #6


----------



## Acki (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

|wavey: Moin Glückwunsch!!!! weiter so Gruß Acki#6


----------



## Guen (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ach ja ,der Hecht ist 1,18m lang ,immer noch  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Rutilus (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



> Ach ja ,der Hecht ist 1,18m lang ,*immer noch*



Jaja, schwer festzuhalten solche kräftigen Burschen , habe ich mir schon gedacht - Ingo sieht auf dem 2. Bild auch aus als würden ihn langsam die Kräfte verlassen :m

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, da bin ich wieder! Danke für die Glückwünsche!  #6 

Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag damit verbracht, mein Passwort wieder herauszufinden! Hatte vor einigen Wochen meinen PC formatiert und danach war mir das Passwort entschwunden....................!
Und irgendwie klappte das hier nicht mit einem neuem Passwort, da meine E-Mail nicht akzeptiert wurde! 
Egal, jetzt funzt es wieder! (wurde auch echt Zeit........)

Ein wunderbarer Morgen heute............ Und die guten dreiteiligen Illex Wobbler (Modell: Dekahamakuru) fangen auch Zander.................
Der Rest der Fische biss auf Kopytos in 8cm und 12cm................

Trotzdem werde ich weiterhin Aale fangen, so wie in den letzten Wochen meiner Abwesenheit hier! Ab Ende August wird wieder regelmäßig die Spinnrute eingesetzt und dann gibt es wieder mehr Berichte........... #6 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo

Schöner Fisch,Glückwunsch.

Sind im Moment auch mehr auf Aale aus,als auf Raubfische.

Werde ab Septemper mal langsam die Stachelritter antesten.

Hast du irgendwelchwe Erfahrungen mit dem Manns-1,oder kannst du mir einen anderen Wobbler für unsere flachen Gewässer empfehlen.

Danke 

Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hey Ingo...wirklich ein schöner Fisch, dickes Petri...dann hat es sich ja doch gelohnt die Wobbler zu kaufen...grins....muß euch auch mal wieder besuchen...
Aber das schöne Studentenleben ist leider vorbei...grins...

Greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Nochmals Glückwunsch, Ingo !!! Hatte gestern ja schon Gelegenheit dir persönlich zu gratulieren, aber bei so einem Ausnahmefisch macht man das gerne auch zwei mal... 

@ Guen

Nach dem Fang von Ingo weißt du jetzt ja definitiv, das es sich auch bequem mit 3 "Personen" auf deinem Boot aushalten lässt....:q 

@ all

Mit Aalfang will ich auch weiter gar nicht nerven (es läuft sehr spärlich die letzten Tage), |rolleyes  nur noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Raubfischfang. War unter der Woche noch mal mit dem Twister los und konnte neben massig Barschen bis 30 cm einen Hecht von knapp 70 cm landen. Den kann man zwar mehrmals in Ingos dicker Hechtdame verstecken, aber trotzdem....|supergri 

Der kleine hat ja zumindest die Chance, auch irgendwann mal so groß zu werden wie der 1,18 Meter Hecht. Hatte nämlich vergessen, das Keschernetz zu flicken....|kopfkrat :m 

Gewässer war einer unserer schönen Binnenseen...


----------



## Guen (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger

Naja ,wenn wann davon absieht das unsere Hosen fast bis zu den Knien vollgeschleimt waren  |supergri !

@all

Damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen ,den grossen Hecht hat Ingo auf einen kleinen Gufi(8cm?) gefangen ,einen etwa 50er Hecht und nen etwa 50er Zander auf den wirklich sehr überzeugend laufenden Illex-Wobbler !
Mein Bringer war ganz klar der 8cm Kopyto in chartreuse/schwarz  !

Schön war auch ,das wir uns morgens beim losfahren noch darüber unterhalten hatten ,wieviele grosse Hechte doch im Uppi sein müssten  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Ja, das Gespräch über die Uppi-Hechte vor dem Angeln............... #6  

Hoffe, dass Endjer uns nicht von seinem Fenster aus gesehen hat!    :q 



Gruß Ingo!


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ stefanwitteborg: Unsere Fänge sollen natürlich nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass in den Kanälen auf Gufi nicht viel geht...............momentan..........!
Wenn Du kommst, dann richte dich vornehmlich auf Aal ein! 

Dann hast du das Studium ja scheinbar erfolgreich beendet! Glückwunsch!  #6 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## msdstefan (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hier noch der Berich über meinen zweitgrößten Zander dieses Jahr aus Neuschanz.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=812243#post812243


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				msdstefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch der Berich über meinen zweitgrößten Zander dieses Jahr aus Neuschanz.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=812243#post812243




Glückwunsch !!!!   #6
genau so einen hatte ich auch mal aus der Elbe ....  88cm / 12 Pfd....
leider schon viel zu lange her ...   :c


----------



## Holger (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ msdstefan


Glückwunsch, wieder ein schöner Zander. Dir scheint das Glück ja z.Zt. richtig hold zu sein...


----------



## Guen (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

He Holger ,wenn ich mir Deinen Trophäen-Counter anschaue ,dann bezweifel ich ,das ich am Wochenende Platz auf dem Boot habe  |supergri  |supergri !

Hier noch ein Bild vom Sonnenaufgang (@Holger :So hätte das ausgesehen  !


----------



## Guen (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War heute abend mit Ingo nochmal auf dem Uphuser Meer ,wollten eigentlich die Illex Wobbler im flachen Wasser auf der Sandbank testen !Naja ,gefangen haben wir dann in 4-6m Tiefe auf 8cm Kopyto :Einen 52cm Zander und nen etwa 30er Barsch !Angelzeit etwa 1,5 Stunden !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich hatte gestern einen wunderbaren Angeltag mit unseren gestreiften Freunden...:l 


An einem unserer ostfriesischen Seen konnte ich in 2 Stunden (19:30 bis 21:30 Uhr )etwa 20 Barsche zwischen 15-25 cm landen. Dazu fing ich noch 4 richtig schöne Barsche von 32,34,37 und 43 cm. Als Köder waren besonders der Turbotail und kleine GuFis von 5 cm erfolgreich.

Leider kein Zander, aber das ließ sich gestern verschmerzen...

@ Guen

Bitte keine Erpressung...|supergri Obwohl ich zugeben muß, das du damit die eindeutig besseren Argumente hast. Allein für so einen Sonnenaufgang lohnt sich eine Ausfahrt.
Für dich nehm ich beim ZiO 2005-Thread sogar die Signatur raus....:m


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Und hier noch ein Pic von gestern! Guen mit seinem 52er!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Tierfreund (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hey Guen & Ingo,

feine Fische, dickes Lob & Petri Heil. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob dieses Jahr  wenigstens ein gemeinsames Angelabenteuer in Ostfriesland drin ist. Muß momentan leider tierisch rannklotzen.


----------



## Holger (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, gestern habe ich nochmals den Barschen nachgestellt, und dieses wiederum mit Erfolg. 2 feiste Stachelritter von 36 und 38 cm konnten den kleinen 4,5 cm Mann’s-Shads im Barschmuster nicht widerstehen. Dazu noch einige kleinere Barsche zwischen 20-25 cm.

Jetzt habe ich aber erst Mal genug von den Barschen und widme mich die nächste Zeit wieder verstärkt den Zandern und vor allem den Aalen. Aus zeitlichen Gründen war mir ein Nachtangeln auf die Schleicher in der letzten Zeit nicht möglich....

Gruß, Holger


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger: Schöne Barsche!  #6  Willste dieses WE wieder auf Aal?

@ Tierfreund: Kommste denn beruflich nicht in unsere Richtung?


Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Ingo 

Holger is grad an dem "geheimnisvollen" Barsch-See und versucht sein Glück...Wollen wir hoffen, das er fängt, sonst muß er sich ne Alternative zu seinem geplanten Abendbrot ausdenken....|supergri 

Wollte wohl am Sonntag Abend evtl. noch in Richtung Greetsiel, unser neues Gewässer abchecken. So von 18:30 -22 Uhr etwa....Vorrausgesetzt ich bin nicht zu müde. Morgens hab ich ja ein Date mit Guen, da muß ich früh raus. (03:30 Uhr aufstehen...)

Wolltste mit nach G'siel, falls ich geh...?


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Mal gucken, wir hören noch voneinander! Ich sage dir aber, dass du sehr müde sein wirst, wenn ihr Sonntag wieder vom Wasser kommt!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Das du beim letzten Mal sehr müde warst, könnte aber auch daran gelegen haben, das die dicke Hechtmama dich sehr in Anspruch genommen hat.. 

Wie dem auch sei, wir phonen die Tage nochmal....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo + holger...ihr habt noch was vom Leben...bei uns läuft nicht viel...kaum Raubfischfänge in der Lippe...komisch noch dem guten Winter....

Bin im September wieder bei euch...in der 3. Woche...für 10 Tage...und im Oktober...und im November...und.... 

...viel Glück auf dem Meer...das eure Gufis richtig inhaliert werden...

greetz der Stefan


----------



## homies (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Gibt es zander im Emder Hafen oder In der Ems bei Emden ???
Bitte um schnelle antwort
danke im voraus
michael


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

In der Ems im Bereich Emden ist der Salzgehalt zu hoch. Ich selber fische nicht in der Ems, aber Zander fängt man weiter im Landesinneren! Vielleicht weiß einer mehr darüber! 

Zander gibt es reichlich im Emder Hafen, aber sie sind schwer zu fangen. 

Da wir hier einige aktive Hafenangler im Board haben, denke ich, dass sie Dir Tipps geben können!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Zander gibt es genug im Emder Hafen,es weiß nur niemand wo die sind.
Beim Senken hat man überall kleine Zander drauf.
Allerdings angelt niemand gezielt drauf,es wird allerdings eher ein Aal auf den Köfi oder Blicksche (kl.Heringe) beissen als ein Zander.
Da kannst du besser im Ems-Seiten-Kanal mit Köfis angeln,denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist bedeutend höher dort einen Zander zu erwischen.
Wir angeln jetzt seit 2 Jahren regelmäßig im Hafen und ich habe noch keinen Zander zu Gesicht bekommen,oder davon gehört.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, eigentlich wollte ich heute Aale und Zander fangen, aber wir entlossen uns, dann doch, früh morgens an den wunderbaren See mit den schönen Barschen zu fahren, von dem Holger ja bereits berichtete!   
Zwei richtige Brummer von 40+ stiegen uns aus. Ansonsten waren es reichlich Fische von 15 bis 25cm, bis hin zu 35cm. Wir gaben das Zählen zuletzt auf, aber es waren etwa 60-70 Barsche, die wir zu zweit fingen! Top-Köder waren kleine Spinner und 5cm Gufis!
Wenn nicht die Chance auf nen Top-Barsch so gut wäre, würde die ganzen normalen Barsche nerven, aber es kann jederzeit auch ein Brummer dabei sein! 
War mal ne nette Abwechslung heute! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Guen (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War heute morgen mit Holger auf dem Uphuser Meer ,also direkt vor der Terasse  :q !Insgesamt hatten wir 15 Zander und einen Hecht ,wobei die grössten Zander 68cm ,75cm und 78cm hatten !Angelzeit war etwa 4 Stunden  !
Ärgerlich war ,das ich meine Digi zu Hause hatte,wollte die Akkus aufladen  #q ! 

Gruss Guen


----------



## dosco (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> War heute morgen mit Holger auf dem Uphuser Meer ,also direkt vor der Terasse :q !Insgesamt hatten wir 15 Zander und einen Hecht ,wobei die grössten Zander 68cm ,75cm und 78cm hatten !Angelzeit war etwa 4 Stunden  !
> Ärgerlich war ,das ich meine Digi zu Hause hatte,wollte die Akkus aufladen #q !
> 
> Gruss Guen


 
gz!#h 

vom boot aus oder vom ufer aus ?

gruß,
dosco


----------



## Guen (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@dosco

Vom Boot aus  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## anguilla (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Na Petri Guen! :m

Da habt ihr aber mächtig zugeschlagen! #r

ich muss wohl auch mal wieder los...


----------



## Albatros (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

wollte dir gerade ne sms schreiben, Glückwunsch zum tollen Fang #6


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Superfänge Guen,
da hast du ja das richtige Feeling gehabt!


----------



## Holger (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Ossipeter

Wo Guen ist, da ist Zander – und umgekehrt !!! :q 

@ Ingo

Ja, die kleinen "Bärschlein" nerven schon. Aber wenn man sich konsequent durchangelt, kommen irgendwann die Bisse der Ü30 oder sogar Ü40-Klasse....Schön, das man ein so gutes Barschgewässer fast vor der Haustür hat. #6 

@ Guen

Nochmals danke für die Bootstour und den Weltklasseangeltag ! #h 

15 Zander + 1 Hecht ist wahrlich ein Bombenergebnis. Zwar ging die Mehrzahl der Fische auf deine Kappe, aber auch ich war zufrieden mit meinem Fang. Da zeigt sich eben doch, wer schon jahrelang auf Zander mit Gummi fischt und wer noch einiges lernen muss....|supergri Klasse war ja auch, das von den 15 Zandern nur wenige der Baby-Kategorie (40-45 cm) angehörten. Die meisten waren ja doch um 50-60, und der 74er + 78er waren doch richtig gut im Futter.

Und wir beide machten uns vor der Ausfahrt noch Gedanken,|kopfkrat  ob die Zander wohl heute in Beißlethargie verfallen könnten, weil es abgekühlt war die letzten Tage...wahrscheinlich waren sie genau deshalb so bissig ! |evil: 

Du hast echt mit dem Uppi ein Supergewässer vor der Terrasse....#6 #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@guen+holger: glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen...

greetz Stefan


----------



## JonasH (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

HEy ihr da Oben!
Meine Family und ich wollen.. mehr oder weniger "kurzfristig" zu euch kommen, da brauchen wir allerdings noch ne WOhnung/Ferienhaus halt was wo wir übernachten können=), wir das sind 3 Person(Mama,Papa, ich und ein Hund) vermietet zufällig jemand von euch was?! Einziges Problem: Der Hund muss da mit reindürfen und es muss ebenerdig sein, da der Hund keine Treppen geht!(also 1-2 Stufen bezeichne ich mal nicht als Treppe )

Sonst stellen wir auch keine "Ansprüche" kennen uns auch schon aus bei euch, da mein Bruder in Emden studiert hat.

Achja... wenn wir nochwas bekommen dürft ihr mich gerne mal mitnehmen zu sonem kleinen Angeltrip!


----------



## Holger (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Jonas !!!

Probier es mal unter www.aurich.de oder www.urlaubsziel-ostfriesland.de , da werden schöne FeWos vermittelt bzw. angeboten...

Wenn du tatsächlich hier her kommst schickste mir mal ne PN, nehm dich gerne mal mit zum Angeln ! Wann genau wollt ihr nach Ostfriesland ?

PS Bayernfans sind bei mir immer gerne gesehen, soviele haben wir davon nich in Ostfriesland.... Nur bei Guen musst du aufpassen, der hat ne Phobie gegenüber den FCB-Fans...:q


----------



## John Doe12 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo da hätte ich auch noch was.

Schau mal auf meiner HP vorbei unter Links findest du einige Angebote zu FeWos.

Gruß
Martin

Achja die URL:http://aalgott.aa.funpic.de/include.php?path=start.php


----------



## JonasH (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hm also sieht wohl so aus das ich irgendwann so vom 1.8. - 20.8. mal ne Woche bei euch bin!!! Haben schon ein paar anfragen geschrieben! Fettes Mercí an Holger!


----------



## Holger (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Viel Glück mit den Anfragen, ihr werdet schon was nettes finden, selbst der Hund wird sich nicht beklagen. 


Und wenn du dann hier bist, ziehen wir mal zusammen los an einen unserer Kanäle. Die August-Zeit ist immer gut für Aal & Zander, da wird schon was gehen...#6


----------



## JonasH (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hey Holger! Gerade kam der Anruf .. bin praktisch schon unterwegs zu euch, am 07.08. komme ich für 5 Tage zu euch!!!Dann will ich doch mal sehen was eure Fische so machen! Ja wäre super wenn du mich dann mal in einem eurer Kanäle, in die Welt der Raubfische einweisen könntest, bin ja mehr so der Stipper wobei ich auch gerne mal nen selbst gefangenen Zander essen würde ! 
Achja also unser häuschen ist in Detern-Velden ... also n bisschen entfernt von Aurich Emden etc. aber hab ja*n Taxi äää Eltern!
Hm... werde mich demnächst nochmal per PN melden ... dann kannst du mir noch sagen was ich brauche und wo ich es bei euch bekomme!(z.B. Erlaubnisschein...)
Vielen Dank nochmal für die links(Auch von meinen Eltern)!


----------



## Richie (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ostfrieslandfans,

da meist über Fänge aus BVO Gewässern berichtet wird möchte ich nicht zurückstehen und 2 Fänge aus den Entlastungspolder Leer der vom ASV Leer bewirtschaftet wird berichten.

Eigentlich hatte ich vor bei der gewittrigen Luft am Montagabend auf Aal zu gehen.
Bis 22 Uhr tat sich nichts, dann ein Biss an der Wurmrute kleiner Aal ca. 25cm, schwimmt wieder.
22.10 Uhr nächster Biss an der Wurmrute Aal ca. 35cm schwimmt auch weiter.
22.15 Uhr Biss an der Köfirute war mit 8cm Rotauge bestückt Zander 58 cm ca. 4Pfd.
23.00 Uhr nächster Biss an der Wurmrute wieder Schnürsenkel na denke ich Wurm = Schnürsenkel hängst halt noch einen Köfi dran. Bin also am Umbauen und hab die anderen Ruten nicht im Blick nachdem ich die Rute ausgeworfen habe ein kleiner Rundumblick oohps da fehlt doch eine Pose.
Also nachgeschaut und gerade so rechtzeitig laut Restschnur zu urteilen ist der Fisch schon so ca. 80 Meter weg. Angehauen und ziemlich starker Widerstand nach ca. 10 Minuten schöner Zander von 79 cm und ca. 9 Pfd. im Kescher leider ist meine Waage etwas defekt aber ich schätze das Gewicht müsste in etwa hinkommen( leider warte ich immer noch auf den ersten zweistelligen).
Bin auch Mitglied im BVO habe aber noch nie in den Gewässern gefischt wenn mich mal jemand mitnehmen möchte würde gerne mal mitkommen.

Petri 
Richie


----------



## Holger (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Jonas

Ja, Detern is schon ein Stück weit weg. Aber ich denke, das man sich schon irgendwie mit deinen Eltern arrangieren kann und ich dich mal mitnehmen kann. Wird schon klappen.#6 Aber wenn Angeln, dann schon auf Aal & Zander. Ne Stipprute nehm ich nur in die Hand, wenn ich Köfis brauche...:q 

@ Richie

Wunderbare Fische, die du da gefangen hast....Brauchst dich aber nicht zu ärgern, das deine Waage nicht funzt. Mit der Schätzung von 9 Pfund liegst du ziemlich gut, Zander im End 70er Bereich liegen so bei 7,5 - 9 Pfund Gewicht.....Irgendwann kommt auch der Zweistellige !!!! #6


----------



## Waldi (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin,
habe eben mal wieder bei Euch vorbeigeschaut, bin sonnst eher bei den Brandungs.-u. Plattfischanglern am labern. Bin hier eben über die guten Fänge an Platten überrascht. Nebenbeibemerkt sicher alles keine Schollen, sondern Flundern!
Mich würde mal interessieren wo genau gefangen, bin immer auf der Suche nach Uferstellen zum Plattfischangeln. Auch Scholli und ihre Skatbrüder in meinem Teich sind alle samt Ostfriesen.
@972631 gib mir mal ein paar Tips wo es mal gehen kann, bin auch BVO Mitglied
@Guen - schlägst ja wieder mächtig zu, nur diesmal wohl nicht so im Bansmeer

Gruß Waldi


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Waldi

Soweit ich weiß sind das Schollen,da Flundern den Kopf andersrum haben,natürlich nicht die Augen auf der weißen Seite.:q :q :q 
Ich denke du weißt was ich meine.
Hab dir ne PM geschickt,denn die Stellen sind streng geheim:m .

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Acki (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#h Moin @ 972631 
@Waldi 
habe mal nachgeschaut, ob Scholle oder Flunder schmecken gebraten alle gut.
Hier der Link:m  http://www.angeltreff.org/fische/meeresfische/meeresfische.html
Gruß Acki


----------



## Waldi (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@972631 danke für die schnelle Antwort, ist immer wieder schön zu erleben, wie man sich auf Boardis verlassen kann! Emdener Hafen und lang hoch bis zur Knock und ein Stück weiter kenne ich schon alles. Der Hafen selbst ist nicht so mein Ding, bin eher an der Knock wo im Winterhalbjahr auch mal der eine oder andere Dorsch zu erwischen ist. Der hier links in meinen Armen übrigens auch!
Hatte da eher an Uferangelplätze noch weiter Richtung Leybucht oder Höhe Westermarsch gedacht.
@Acki, kann man z.B. bis zur Leysielschleuse mit dem Auto hinkommen und gibts da was vom Ufer zu holen. Du bist ja in dieser Gegend mit dem Boot sehr erfolgreich.
Und nun noch zum Thema Schollen - als ihr Eure "Schollen" sauber gemacht habt, ist Euch sicher aufgefallen, daß die Fingerkuppen nach ein paar Fischen wie mit Sandpapier geschmirgelt aussahen, oder? Ein sicheres Zeichen, das es sich nicht um Schollen handelt. Eine Scholle ist ein Glattbutt, macht also keine rauen Finger! Ob links oder rechts mit oder ohne Punkte ist da egal. Meine Flundern im Teich sehen manchmal aus wie Steinbutts, solche Vewandlungskünstler sind das. 
Aber es stimmt schon, in der Pfanne sehen alle wieder gleich aus.
Gruß Waldi
und hier gehts zu "Scholli" http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=28231


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Mist sind doch Flundern,jetzt hab ich die falschen Fisch gegessen,egal waren trotzdem lecker.

Die Platten die ich gefangen habe stammen alle aus dem Hafen und das waren nicht wenige dieses Jahr.

Hey Acki dein Messenger noch nicht wieder on?

Werde es morgen mal mit Köfi in Emden antesten,wird Zeit mal wieder einen Zander mit Naturködern zu fangen. 
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Waldi (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Danke für die Infos, alles weitere wenn nötig mit PN, denn hier gehts ja um Zander!
Ab November ist Dorsch an der Knock wieder möglich, man wird sich treffen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## hans (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#hHallo bin die letzten tage in emden gewesen und habe dort einige stellen mal getestet, am ems-jade-kanal waren es 2 zander leider 35 cm lang,
am nächsten tag am treckfahrtstief ein riesen-zander von 25 cm war aber von außen gehakt, gestern am stadgraben beim 2 ten wurf sah ich nur was blitzen vor meinen füßen und der gummifisch war weg, sauber abrasiert dann die nächsten würfe 1 zander 50 klasse und dann innerhalb von 10 minuten 3 aussteiger danach nichts mehr, bin dann noch ein stück weitergegangen aber leider auch nichts mehr, also wieder zurück an den startplatz nach ein paar würfen hatte ich einen 60 hecht, ob der meinen gummifisch gestohlen hatte?|kopfkrat


----------



## Guen (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Hans ,ja ,versuch macht kluch  !

Ich war heute morgen faul  #t ,der Wecker klingelte um 4.30 Uhr ,Wetter super ,Freundin wollte mit(war voll motiviert)und ich ?Ich habe irgentwas von "bin Müde" oder so gemurmelt und habe die Äuglein wieder zu gemacht  #t !

Jetzt ärgere ich mich tierisch  #q  #q  #q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ach ja !!!

@Waldi

Wir wollten doch noch mal los ,beim letzten mal gab es ja nur Nebel  |rolleyes !Hättest Du Lust ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Waren dann gestern auch mal wieder in Emden,eigentlich auf Aal,aber dort muß man wieder nach BVO-Bestimmungen angeln,also 4 auf Köderfisch.

Es kamen zwei Zander dabei rum,ein 34er der unbeschadet wieder freigelassen wurde und ein 64er.

Nach den "toten" Jahren im Norder Tief,3 Zander auf Köfi, in zwei Jahren mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis.

4 Aale waren auch noch dabei,aber nichts besonderes bis 55cm halt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Guen (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Nachdem ich heute morgen ja faul war ,sind wir heute abend für 2 Stunden auf dem Wasser gewesen !Gefangen habe ich nen 52er Zander ,einen 40er Barsch und einen etwa 70er Rapfen ???? !

Der Hammer war aber ,das ich wohl Ingos Hecht erneut gehakt habe ,konnte das aber nicht genau feststellen ,da er mir ausgeschlitzt ist  :c !Wir ,Insa und ich ,hatten beide Anker schon raus und eigentlich konnte Mr.Esox schwimmen wohin er will Ich habe mit meiner Vertikalrute gefischt(aber geworfen) ,da Insa die Harrison hatte !Auf der Shimano habe ich die Abu 5501 drauf und während einer harten Flucht bin ich mit dem Finger an die Sternbremse gekommen,weiss auch nicht wie ????Jedenfalls war die Bremse plötzlich fast zu ,der Hecht nahm trotzdem Schnur ,ich die Bremse wieder gelöst ,nächste Flucht und weg war er !Mit der Harrison und Shimano Twinpower hätte ich ihn wohl bekommen ,aber wer weiss das schon ,war ja scheinbar nur knapp gehakt !

Schade ,aber nicht ganz so tragisch !War jedenfalls ein Erlebnis ,besonders für Insa  !

Bilder kommen noch !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Bilders  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Guen

Jo der sieht mir stark nach Rapfen aus,allerdings weiß ich nicht was der da zu suchen hat.
Wenn das kein "besonderer Fang" ist weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
Man erlebt ja mittlerweile die merkwürdigsten Dinge.Vor ein paar Wochen hat mir jemand erzählt,das er Barben im Hafen oder Ems-Seiten-Kanal gefangen hat.Mit Fischen sollte er sich eigentlich auskennen,aber da ich sie nicht gesehen habe,habe ich das dann mit einem unverständlichen Blick abgetan.
Naja egal.Zu dem Hecht es ist ja keine Seltenheit das der "gleiche" Hecht mehrmals gefangen wird,schade das du ihn nicht erwischt hast.Ich hab in Norden vor ein paar Jahren,den gleichen Hecht dreimal in einer Woche gefangen,war zwar kein Riese,(60+),aber gewundert hat es mich auch.
Später hab ich da nicht mehr geangelt,weil der mir irgendwie auf den Keks ging.Mal sehen ob er da noch steht,dürfte mittlerweile ja ein wenig gewachsen sein haha.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@guen...wirklich nicht schlecht der Rapfen für ostfriesische Gewässer...die verbreiten sich auch überall....insgesamt schöne Fische...dickes Petri

Greetz Stefan...

p.s.: Können ja wenn du Lust hast im September mal ne Bootstour machen..#h


----------



## Waldi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Guen,
schön das Du mich nicht vergessen hast, bin gern noch mal dabei, egal ob vom Boot oder auch mal mit ein paar Leuten gemütlich vom Ufer. Einfach sagen wann und wo und Waldi ist dabei.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Holger (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Guen 

Petri zu den schönen Fischen !!! Und dann fängste doch tatsächlich nen Rapfen !!! Wie kurios, das Ingo und ich uns einen Tag vorher noch über Rapfen unterhalten haben und ich meinte, das dieser kampfstarke Fisch sich sicher gut machen würde in Ostfriesland’s Gewässern.

Und du lieferst prompt den Beweis...#6


----------



## Guen (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Stefan

Machen wir glatt  :m !

@Waldi

Ich habe diese Woche frei und viel Arbeit !Aber morgens wollte ich egentlich immer los ,wie ist es ?

@all

Tja ,der Rapfen hat mich überrascht ,dachte erst an nen mittleren Hecht so um die 80cm  |uhoh: !Die Drillbilder sind vom Rapfen ,vom grossen Hecht gibt es leider keine ,Kamera lag in der Tasche und Insa war einigermassen geschockt von dem was sich im ,bzw. unter Wasser so abspielte  !Gab bestimmt ein klasse Bild ab ,die 1,80m Vertikalrute(Shimano Beastmaster 14-28g WG) ,mit dem fast 30 Pfündigen Hecht  !

Gruss Guen

PS.Noch'n Bild vom Rapfendrill ,hier ist aber wieder die Harrison im Einsatz


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen! Ich wußte es ja schon immer, dass du eigentlich gar kein Zanderangler bist, sondern Rapfenspezi!  :m 
Wenn der Hecht wiederum in dem Bereich gebissen hat, wo ich ihn gefangen habe, könnte er es gewesen sein! Schön, dass er wieder so fit ist!   
Aber es lauern ja auch noch andere Hechte da, die den Meter überschritten haben, wie du ja schon in den Vorjahren bewiesen hast..........

Rapfen sind gar nicht so selten hier! Sie befinden sich vornehmlich im Gewässersystem des Fehntjer Tiefs, d.h. sie wurden schon oft in Timmel, im Ems-Seiten-Kanal, im Kolk an der Heuwieke, im Fehntjer Tief selber, Rorichumer Tief usw. gefangen! Da Rapfen eigentlich absolute Oberflächenräuber sind, werden sie oftmals unterfischt hier bei uns! 
Das Rauben und Knallen von Räubern an der Oberfläche, dass wir ja schon oft morgens auf dem Meer beobachtet haben, sind also bestimmt nicht immer Barsche! 
Ich hatte auch mal einen Rapfen von etwa 20cm auf der Senke, in Oldersum............. Sie vermehren sich also gut hier und es gibt mehr, als wir glauben!

Ja, Holger und ich diskutierten am Samstag noch ausführlich über Rapfen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@guen...cool, wird bestimmt lustig...

@ingo...hast du dein Boot eigentlich dieses Jahr fit gemacht? Hattest im Herbst davon gesprochen..sonst könnten wir ja nen kleines Angelboardmeeting im September machen.....komme im Moment kaum zum Angeln...lohnt aber derzeit auch nicht...die Lippe ist glasklar....

greetz Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ stefan: Das Boot ist schon wieder weg! Werde wohl im August oder September ein besseres kaufen und dann zum Kleinen Meer damit..................!
Dann muß man sich nicht mit den immer mehr werdenden Unannehmlichkeiten an unseren Gewässern quälen! Ich möchte sie hier nicht erwähnen, aber ich denke, du weißt, was ich meine.......!   
Sehen uns dann ja im September!  |wavey: 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...ja, kann es mir denken...komme in der letzten Septemberwoche...vom 26.09. bis mal sehen...habe da 2 Wochen Urlaub...

bis dahin|wavey:


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ stefan: Ich habe auch ab dem 26.9. Urlaub! Drei Wochen.............


----------



## Waldi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Guen, morgen will ich schon mit Sohnemann los und am Mittwoch gehts nicht bei mir. Ab Donnerstag würde es für einen Vormittag immer gehen. Würde mich freuen!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Guen (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Waldi 

Wir halten den Donnerstag mal fest !Vorher gucken wir aber ob es Nebel gibt  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Waldi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Alles klar, entscheiden wir Mittwoch abend.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Guen (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War gerade nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf dem Bansmeer und ...... bin Schneider geblieben ,nur ein vorsichtiger Biss  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ja, auf dem Uppi scheint es wohl besser zu laufen wie auf dem Bansmeer.....siehe deine letzten Touren !!!! #6 


Is doch für dich auch besser Guen, so brauchste nicht so weit von zu Hause weg zu fahren und kannst Insa schon vom Boot aus Zeichen geben, wann das Frühstück fertig sein soll.....:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...das paßt ja gut...dann können wir ja was starten#6


----------



## Tierfreund (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ingo - ich war schon seit Monaten leider nicht mehr in eurer Ecke und werde dies auch beruflich in der nächsten Zeit nicht sein. Echt schade :c  :c  :c 
Wir sollten aber dennoch mal `ne kleine Aktion im Auge behalten. Grüße Hendrik


----------



## Guen (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hey Hendrik ,das ist ja schade,somit gehören die spontanen Aktionen ja der Vergangenheit an  :c !Aber Du weisst ja das für Dich immer das Gästezimmer frei ist  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo!

So, heute waren GUEN und ich wieder mit dem Boot unterwegs. Nach anfänglichen Bedenken aufgrund des Gewitters in der Nacht und teilweise sehr starkem Nebel, wagten wir die Ausfahrt! Es sollte sich auszahlen, denn das Wetter war auf unserer Seite und weder Regen noch Nebel ließen sich blicken!
Nach vielen Würfen ohne Fischkontakt konnte GUEN der ersten Fisch des Tages fangen, einen Barsch von ca. 40cm. Köder war ein Iron Claw. Kurz darauf befand Günter, dass er in "Barsch Town" gelandet war, denn diesmal hing ein besserer Barsch an der Harrisson. Der hatte locker seine 45cm und auf einen blauen Manns gebissen.
Beim Keschern löste sich dann der Jighaken und der Barsch entkam auf den letzten Millimetern!  #c  
So ersparte sich GUEN nasse Hände, aber gemessen und fotografiert hätten wir ihn sehr gern! 
Irgendwann bekam ich dann auch einen Biss und ein kleiner Zander im 40er Bereich durfte kurz frische Luft schnuppern.
Dann wurde es wieder ungewohnt ruhig und ich wagte einen Versuch mit dem Dekahamakuru von Illex. Gleich beim ersten Wurf biß direkt vor der Scharkante ein sehr guter Fisch, den ich jedoch nur kurz an der Angel hatte. Guter Zander oder mittlerer Hecht..........! #c 
Zwei weitere Stellungswechsel erbrachten leider keinen Erfolg und wir fuhren den letzten Punkt an. Auch hier lief es verhalten, bis ich plötzlich einen harten Schlag in der Rute verspürte und mich über sehr guten Zander freute. Im Drill merkte ich dann schnell, dass die Zähne eines großen Hechtes über das Stahlvorfach rutschten. Im Drill hielt er sich eine Weile im Tiefwasser auf und es dauerte, bis ich ihn hochpumpen konnte (Ich zu GUEN:" Ich krieg ihn nicht hoch,..............., den Hecht!")
Als der Hecht Kontakt zum Ankerseil aufnahm, mußte ich ihn hart abbremsen, was er mit einem gewaltigen Sprung quittierte. Doch die Bremse der Twin Power ist solchen Aktionen gewachsen und gab willig nach! 
Dann hatte GUEN den Fisch im Kescher. Der Hecht bedankte sich mit einem kräftigen Flossenschlag und setzte GUEN förmlich unter Wasser!

Da der Hecht es sehr eilig hatte, wurde er schnell gemessen und fotografiert!
Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten!  #6 

102 cm zeigte das Maßband!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Sauber Ingo, da hast du wieder mit einem Superhecht zugeschlagen....Soviele dicke Hechte wie du "beiläufig" beim Zanderangeln fängst, würde sich so mancher "selbsternannter Hechtprofi" wünschen.Klasse auch die schönen Barsche.

PS Super-Bilder und ein Super-Bericht !!! #6 

Holger und ich wollten morgen gegen 4 Uhr früh losziehen an den Kanal, wo Holger letztens nach dem Barschtwistern noch gute Zanderkontakte hatte. Mal sehen, wie es dort läuft....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo+guen...schon wieder schöne Fische#6  
...ich will auch...aber im September wird es ja was...hat er auf den Illex gebissen, oder nach dem verlorenen Fisch wieder auf Gufi gewechselt?

Greetz Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Danke Holger! Dann viel Glück für morgen! Aber passt auf, wenn ihr vom Steg aus zu weit nach links werft, dann gibt es Hänger! Wenn da nichts laufen sollte, dann solltet ihr ein kleines Stück weiter fahren! Ihr wißt ja, wohin!  #6 
Ja, ist schon paradox mit den großen Hechten! Aber wenn man konzentriert mit Gufis fischt, fängt man die zwangsläufig irgendwann. Sonst aber eher ab dem Herbst!

Ja, und auch die Barsche waren Extra-Klasse!  #6


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Stefan: Nein, der Illex hatte nur einen kurzen Auftritt. Der Hecht biss auf nen 8cm Kopyto!  #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@...dann werde ich sie im September ausgiebig testen....
.........mal sehen wer gewinnt...|supergri 

cheers Stefan|wavey:


----------



## John Doe12 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo

Langsam wirde es mir unheimlich was du da so fängst,find ich aber klasse,schließlich investierst du ja auch viel Zeit,Nerven und natürlich Geld in dein Hobby.Werde heute abend mit Hoger Chr. mal nen anderen Kanal in Emden antesten,mit Würmern,Köfis und Gufis.Mist den Ondex hab ich vergessen.
Da uns am ESK letztes mal die Krebse platt gemacht haben,brauch ich das nicht so schnell wieder.
Die Barsche sind natürlich super,da hatte ich eigentlich noch nicht so wirklich Erfolg mit diese Jahr,aber die Saison beginnt ja erst noch und mittlerweile kennen wir ein paar schöne Kanäle in denen auch mal 40+ möglich sein sollte.
Angelmäßig werde ich dann wohl erstmal kürzer treten müssen,da ich gottseidank wieder zur erwerbstätigen Gesellschaft zähle.Naja die letzen 5 Monate haben mir auch gereicht,denn sonst wäre ich wohl noch Profiangler geworden,lol.
Ne Scherz beiseite,ich mußte schmerzlich feststellen,das man auch dafür viel Geduld braucht um einen einigermaßen akzeptablen Job zu finden.
Den Hecht wirst du sicherlich früher oder später wiedersehen,denn reisende kehren bekanntlich irgendwann zurück.haha.
Bei deinem nächsten Foto wird er bestimmt noch ein paar cm zugelegt haben.
Hoffentlich steigt der Bootsverkehr jetzt nicht übermäßig an,sodaß ihr noch Platz zum Angeln findet.mmmhhh.
Apropo Boot,so wie es aussieht,werde ich mir wohl nächstes Jahr auch ein schönes Angelboot zulegen.Hab da schon ein paar Kandidaten im Auge.
Das bleibt allerdings in Norden oder Greetsiel,denn ich kenne auch noch ein paar schöne Stellen,an denen solche Burschen rumstehen und gegen ein schönes Foto hab ich auch nichts einzuwenden.
Nun reichts auch,da kriegt man ja krumme Finger von,wünsche euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und noch ein paar dicke Fische.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Martin!

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Job!  #6 
Ja, die Krebse im ESK! Aber gerade dort gibt so viele gute Barsche! Und eigentlich auch gute Aalfänge! 
Ach, der Bootverkehr wird kaum ansteigen. Auf unseren Binnenseen ist der Verkehr ohnehin recht rege! Segler, Sportbootfahrer, alles ist vertreten, besonders in der Urlaubszeit!
Greetsiel wäre mit Sicherheit ein guter Liegeplatz! Da kann man den Kanal unsicher machen oder raus in die Nordsee und Aale ziehen!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo

Danke dir.
Ja die schönen Barsche aus dem ESK,die Schleuse zum Marinekai ist wieder in Betrieb,jetzt ist da wieder mehr Bewegung in beide Richtungen.Ich denke das es damit zusammenhängt,das die Krabben wieder vermehrt auftreten.Obwohl es allegemein nicht viel war diese Jahr mit Krebs,bis jetzt.
Vielleicht war das auch nur mal wieder so ein Highlight-Tag,das haben die wohl mal.Fährst nächsten Tag hin hast gar keinen.
Erstmal Sportbootführerschein machen und dann kann ich auch raus,mit nem 6PS Motor muß ich da nicht unbedingt rumgurken,wer weiß ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist,außerdem hänge ich zu sehr an meinem Leben.
War mit Acki einmal draußen diese Jahr,haben zwar nichts gefangen oder nichts besonderes,aber war trotzdem super.
Liegeplatz in Greetsiel ist ne reine Kostenfrage,da hab ich es in Norden oder Leybucht leichter einen zu finden.
Das Schleusen ist ja mittlerweile auch erschwinglich geworden,ich glaube das ist auf 5€ reduziert worden.
Nun muß ich sehen das ich meine Sachen wieder ins Auto packe.

Wir sehen uns

Martin


----------



## Guen (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Zum Angeltourismus  : Auf dem Uphuser Meer herrscht immer ein recht reger Boots-und Angelverkehr ,der eine Angler mehr oder weniger fällt da nicht weiter auf !Zum anderen muss ich sagen beisst es gar nicht sooo toll ,die wenigen Bisse die kamen hatten es nur in sich  !Auf dem Bansmeer bin ich sogar Schneider geblieben    #c !

Ach ja ,hier noch mal für alle ,auch an die heimlichen BVO-Gastleser  |supergri !

DIE HECHTE UND ZANDER WURDEN NICHT AUF DEM BANSMEER GEFANGEN !


Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



> Ach ja ,hier noch mal für alle ,auch an die heimlichen BVO-Gastleser  !



..die hier nicht angemeldet sind, aber anonym im Forum auf Infos warten........


----------



## John Doe12 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> ..die hier nicht angemeldet sind, aber anonym im Forum auf Infos warten........


 


:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q 


#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## drathy (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hi!
Kommt oder angelt zufällig jemand von Euch aus bzw. in der Nähe des neuen Wesertunnels? Komme nämlich von der "anderen Seite" und mich würde es doch mal sehr reizen in einem Kanal dem Zander nachzustellen, da es bei uns momentan sehr mau ist...
Hat da jemand einen Tipp. Müsste dann natürlich auch wissen, wo ich nen Gastschein bekomme...oder sind bei Euch Ostfriesen nicht alle der zahlreichen Kanäle verpachtet??
Gruß, Drathy


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ drahty: Ich kenne da im Moment keinen von hier, der in der Nähe des neuen Wesertunnels wohnt. 
Bei uns sind alle Kanäle verpachtet. Den Großteil hat der B.V.O. www.bvo-emden.de. Aber es gibt auch viele kleine Angelvereine oder Verbände, wie. z.B. den ASV Leer, Sielacht Moormerland, AV Jever, ASV Hage uvm.!

Bei genaueren Fragen bitte eine PN schicken!


----------



## drathy (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Danke für die Info!

Beim Suchen im Web bin ich auf folgendes gestossen: http://www.butjadinger-fischereiverein.de/
Das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe.
Falls jemand dort fischt, kann er ja mal bitte eine PN an mich schicken, da ich gerne einige Fragen stellen würde... |supergri 

Danke im Voraus!

Drathy


----------



## Holger (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, kleiner Nachtrag vom Wochenende...

Am Samstag morgen waren Holger und ich zu menschheitsverachtender Zeit bereits vor dem Hellwerden am Wasser. Wir bauten an einer sehr interessanten Stelle unsere Köfiruten auf , nebenbei wollten wir ein wenig Twistern. Es regnete, quatsch es pisste die ganze Zeit und war kaum zum aushalten. Aber dank entsprechender Kleidung hielten wir dem Wetter recht tapfer entgegen. Fangen konnten wir 3 Zander (2 auf Gufi, einen auf Köfi) sowie 1 Hecht auf Köfi. Eigentlich ein gutes Ergebnis, aber die Größe der Fische war nicht überragend. Die Zander waren zwischen 40-50 cm und der Hecht wohl so knapp über 50 cm. Es war trotz des miesen Wetters ein schöner Angeltag. Wir hatten auf die Kunstköder auch noch einige Fehlbisse, das Endergebnis hätte also auch höher ausfallen können. Da wir überzeugt sind, das dort auch Zander in wesentlich besseren Größen zu holen sind, kommen wir wieder. Gell, Ingo....?


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger: Richtig, nicht zu verachten, die Stelle!  Respekt, dass ihr bei dem Wetter so durchgehalten habt #6  Dauerregen..................  
Unsere Aktion am gestrigen Abend haben wir dann auch bleiben lassen. Dank des Wetters kein schönes WE!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Gott sei Dank sind wir zu Hause geblieben, Ingo. Wäre gestern gerne mit dir losgezogen, und trotz meiner Erkältung hätte ich das bei vernünftigem Wetter auch gemacht. Aber gestern war das Wetter zu extrem. 


Es wird auch wieder besser werden....


----------



## Guen (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Weicheier  |supergri  |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Stimmt!  :m 
Wäre gestern der letzte Tag vor der Schonzeit gewesen, wäre ich angeln gegangen, aber die "richtige Saison" liegt ja noch vor uns! In wenigen Wochen sollte es losgehen! Es sei denn, es wird noch einmal warm............

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Guen (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Natürlich wird es warm ,in 2 Wochen habe ich 4 Wochen Urlaub  |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Wie magst du es wohl sagen! Vier Wochen...........! Die armen Zander! Dafür löse ich dich dann im September ab! Dauerstress für die Viecher!   
Naja, wird bei mir wohl eher erst etwas mager werden, aber nach dem 5. Oktober (Meisterprüfung) habe ich auch wieder uneingeschränkt Zeit! Vorher wird viel geübt und als Entspannung vom Lernstress muß ich ja nebenbei angeln!  |supergri


----------



## Holger (2. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Guen

Pah, Weicheier..... wir doch nicht !Wir suchen uns die Angeltage nur nach einem gewissen Schema aus. Und zwar bei sahnemäigem Wetter... .Nein Quatsch, ich glaube wir Ostfriesen hier sind allesamt keine Schönwetterangler. Schönes Wetter kennen wir ja auch kaum. |kopfkrat  Nur am Sonntag war es halt doch sehr windig und dazu fieser Regen. Wenn man dann schon erkältet ist, überlegt man dann halt zwei Mal....#c 

@ all

War gestern nach Feierabend auch noch mal für 2,5 Stunden am Wasser. Aber außer einem 30er Barsch auf Turbotail und nem satten Fehlbiss auf nen 8er Kopyto, bei dem der GuFi fast vom Jigkopf runtergerissen wurde, war nüscht. 

Eigentlich haben wir ja schon Herbstwetter, nur wissen die Zander das anscheinend noch nicht.|kopfkrat |supergri 
 Für den August wünsche ich mir auch noch ein paar warme Tage, verbunden mit einigen schönen Aalen, und dann ab September darf es ruhig mild werden, damit die Räuber in Wallung kommen......


----------



## Holger (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, gestern haben mein Nachbar Stefan und ich noch für 2,5 Stunden die "Gufis" spazieren geführt. Stefan hat erst in diesem Jahr seine Angelprüfung abgelegt und fischt grad seit ein paar Wochen mit Gummiködern auf die heimischen Räuber. Nachdem er vorige Woche einen schönen 35er Barsch beim Jiggen fangen konnte, war gestern der 1. Zander fällig. Gegen 21 Uhr rief er, links neben mir stehend: " Du Holger, ich glaub ich hab da einen...:!??! |kopfkrat Mein Blick wanderte auf seine Rutenspitze, an der man durch die Kopfschläge sofort erkennen konnte, was an seiner Angel hängt. Und Augenblicke später führte Stefan gekonnt einen schönen 57er Zander über den Kescher. Ein Auftakt nach Maß für den "Gufi-Nachwuchs", und ich denke spätestens jetzt ist das Twisterfieber bei ihm geweckt. Schnell wurde ein Erinnerungsfoto mit dem NOKIA gemacht, schließlich ist der erste Z-Fisch was besonderes.#6 

Da Jungangler mindestens genauso dusselig sind wie die vermeintlichen alten Hasen, rutschte ihm der Zander ganz versehentlich aus der Hand und glitt wieder ins Wasser....|supergri  

Bis auf einen Fehlbiß bei mir war dann sonst auch nix mehr. Ort des Geschehens für Stefans Zanderpremiere war ein wunderschöner Kanal in der Krummhörn.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#6 Weiter so Stefan .. viel Spass am Fischen & mit den Fischen.  #6 
Immer dasselbe Problem mit den schlüpfrigen Zandern ... bekomm das auch nie gebacken !

Grüße aus dem regennassen Spreewald
basti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...wann ist endlich Ende September...brauche das platte Land und natürlich die endlosen Kanäle...dickes petri an deinen Nachbarn....

greetz Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger: Glückwunsch an Stefan! Endlich mal wieder ein Zander in diesem Thema!  #6  Und Holger ist ein vorbildlicher Guide, der das Entgleiten lehrt!   
Die meisten Junganlger werden leider wohl erstmal die Filet-Schule besuchen! 

Naja, auch ich werde im Laufe des Herbstes wieder einige Zander mitnehmen, aber den Großteil nicht mehr! Die Zeiten sind vorbei! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Naja, Guide is wohl etwas übertrieben....|supergri Schließlich bin ich ja auch noch "Lehrjung" in Sachen Zanderfang mit Gummi... .Aber zumindest freut es mich, das Stefan meine Einstellung gegenüber sinnvoller Entnahme von Fischen teilt, ganz besonders bei den Zandern.#6 

Auch ich werde im Herbst den einen oder anderen Zander entnehmen, denn manchmal geht es gar nicht anders weil der Zander den Haken ungünstig sitzen hat. Aber auch sonst ist eine Entnahme im sinnvollen Maße okay.



Achso, da ich leider keine Digi-Cam habe (noch nicht) mache ich hin und wieder Pics mit dem Handy. Wenn ich genug beisammen habe, werde ich die Bilder mal runterziehen und hier einstellen. Für jedes einzelne lohnt der Aufwand nicht. Hoff ja mal, das in den nächsten Monaten noch das ein oder andere Bild dazu kommen wird...


----------



## Tierfreund (4. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

:m danke Guen. Gern nehme ich mal wieder dein Gästezimmer und deine überragende Gastfreundlichkeit an. Bis dahin fangt mal schön weiter und laßt mich wissen, was im Traumland so abgeht. Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder.


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo!

So, endlich hatte ich mal, nach zwei Feiern an diesem WE, wieder einige Stunden Zeit, eine Gufi-Tour zu machen! Überhaupt war ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder mit der Spinnrute an einem Kanal! Das herbstliche Wetter ließ ein gutes Beißverhalten verheißen und es war auch so! Ich konnte vier Zander von 50cm bis 62cm fangen! Keine Riesen, aber nette Fische, die alle den Gufi tief inhaliert haben! Zudem kamen noch etwa 6-8 Fehlbisse, teilweise wurden mir die Gufis fast vom Jighaken gezogen! Naja, die Zander legen wohl einen Frühstart hin dieses Jahr, denn die Zahl der Bisse ist im Kanal eher typisch für die Zeit von September bis November! Egal, war nett heute! Kann so weitergehen!
Ach ja, die Köder.......! Kopytos in 8cm Länge (gelb/schwarz, weiß/grün), auf 11er keine Bisse.......!

Auch Holger war heute unterwegs, aber er wird morgen berichten! Wird interessant!  #6 

Gruß Ingo!

P.S.: Ich war allein los, daher nur Fotos mit Fisch! Böse Zungen behaupten, dass es allen Zandern noch sehr gut geht!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...dickes Petri von mir....ja, das Wetter ist nicht gerade der jahreszeit entsprechend...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Bulli (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Männers!

Fahre mit meinem Vater und einem Freund am 13.8 für 5 Tage nach Moorhusen.
Habt ihr ein paar Tips wo man da oder in der Nähe gut nachts auf Zander und Aal angeln kann?
Wäre echt super wenn ihr ein paar Tips hättet#6


----------



## Holger (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ach, auf meinen Bericht wird schon gewartet.....also schön !!!:q 

Am Sonntag schmiß ich mich selbst um 04:30 Uhr aus den Federn, um pünktlich zur Morgendämmerung am Wasser zu sein. Begleitet wurde ich wieder von Stefan, ihr erinnert euch – der Jungangler, der vor einigen Tagen seinen 1. Zander fing.

Am Wasser angekommen, war alles perfekt. Bewölkter Himmel, ein leichter Wind kräuselte die Oberfläche.

Wir machten unsere Würfe und arbeiteten uns Meter um Meter am Kanal vor, bis wir an dem Platz waren, wo Stefan einige Tage zuvor den 57er Premierenzander hatte. Es war nahezu alles wie beim letzten Mal: selbe Stelle, selber Angler, selber Gummifisch, ich glaub sogar der selbe Jighaken....!|supergri  Und natürlich ein super Biß bei Stefan. Mit den Worten "Holger, ich hab wieder einen" lenkte er meine Aufmerksamkeit auf mich und ich kam mit dem Kescher herangesaust. Doch bevor dieser eingesetzt werden konnte, schüttelte der Zander sich frei. Schade, denn ich schätzte den Fisch auf etwa 7-8 Pfund. 

An diesem Kanal machten wir noch einige Würfe, um uns anschließend ins Auto zu setzen und eine neue Stelle an einem anderen Kanal anzufahren, die ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren wollte.

Nach nicht mal 15 Würfen dort hatte Stefan schon wieder Zanderkontakt, und wenig später konnte ich einen schlanken, aber wunderschön gezeichneten Z-Fisch von 63 Zentimetern landen. Jungangler eben, erst wollen sie Tipps von uns und anschließend fangen Sie die ganzen Fische weg....:q 

Ich nehm es vorweg, es war der einzige gelandete Zander des Tages. Ich konnte noch die ein oder andere Attacke auf meine GuFis verbuchen, auch Stefan hatte noch Bisse, die aber kaum zu verwerten waren.

Aber eine interessante Sache hab ich noch:

Wir angelten so weiter, und ich beschloss gegen halb 12 , das wir so langsam Schicht machen sollte, da sich mein Magen mit hundeähnlichen Geräuschen zu Wort meldete und Interesse an Mittagessen weckte. |evil: 

So machte ich die letzten Würfe, gedanklich schon am Essen, als plötzlich ein Ruck durch die Rute fuhr. Anschlag – Fischkontakt ! Der Fisch kam nicht sofort nach oben. Mir war äußerst unklar, ob dies ein Zander sein könnte, da das übliche "Headbanging" ausblieb und Hecht konnte ich auch ausschließen. Als Stefan neben mir mit dem Kescher stand und auf ein mal ein Aal an die Oberfläche kam, fiel uns beiden beinahe die Kinnlade auf die Steinpackung. Das gibt’s doch nicht....Als der Aal im Kescher war, löste sich der Haken. Aber Stefan und ich hatten es vorher zweifelsfrei gesehen...Der Schleicher war nicht etwa seitlich gehakt oder so, nein der Bursche hing regulär im Maul und hat tatsächlich versucht sich den GuFi (ein Miss Shad in 10 cm) zu packen.

Manchmal ist man echt fassungslos, und genauso ging es mir in dem Moment. Sowas verrücktes, alle gagga die Fischlein.... 

Der Aal (ein Breitkopf) war übrigens genau 70 cm lang und für diese Länge ungewöhnlich dick....

@ Ingo Danke für die PN, werde dran denken !



Gestern war ich auch noch mal für 2 Stunden am Kanal, allerdings nachmittags, und konnte einen Zander aus der Nachwuchsabteilung von 40 cm fangen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...ja endlich...wenn ingo deinen Bericht schon ankündigt...grins...insgesamt also ein erfolgreicher Tag#6 

greetz Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger: Super! Das ist er ja!  #6


----------



## John Doe12 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo,

da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt,interessante Geschichte,bin gestern abend auch noch ein wenig mit dem Gufi unterwegs gewesen,aber war wohl nichts.
Muß ja auch nicht jeden Tag beissen,wir haben ja noch genügend davon:q .Mal sehen was das Wetter macht.
Werd dann mal 4 Ruten mit Gufis auf Aal legen:q :q :q .

Spaß beiseite so ne Stunde mit dem Gufi rumlaufen schadet ja nicht.


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Guen (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Schöne Fische Mädels  #6 !Dann geht der Run auf die Kanäle ja auch bald  los  |supergri !Mann ,bin ich froh Boote zu besitzen  |supergri !


@Bulli

Ingo hilft Dir bestimmt ,ist ja fast Dein Nachbar  !Ansonsten könntest Du mal mit mir aufs Meer ,nehme aber nur eine Person mit ,sonst wirds zu eng mit dem Werfen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo


Muuuaaaaa   |supergri  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Ja, Boote auf unseren Binnenseen schützen vor dem Trubel, der an Kanälen ausbricht, wenn mal irgendwo wieder gut gefangen wird. 

@ bulli: Würde dir gern helfen, aber in der Woche habe ich Spätschicht! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Bulli (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Fische Mädels #6 !Dann geht der Run auf die Kanäle ja auch bald los |supergri !Mann ,bin ich froh Boote zu besitzen |supergri !
> 
> 
> @Bulli
> ...


 

Kann man fürs Meer denn nicht noch ein Boot dazu mieten ?
Denn wüde ich dein Angebot gerne annehmen


----------



## Bulli (9. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> @ GUEN: Ja, Boote auf unseren Binnenseen schützen vor dem Trubel, der an Kanälen ausbricht, wenn mal irgendwo wieder gut gefangen wird.
> 
> @ bulli: Würde dir gern helfen, aber in der Woche habe ich Spätschicht!
> 
> Gruß Ingo!


 


Schade aber die Arbeit geht vor!
Habe ja auch schon ein paar Tips bekommen:m


----------



## John Doe12 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Dann will ich mal zusammenfassen ist nicht viel aber es zuckt was.

Gestern 2 Barsche ca.25cm,auf nen weißen Attractor,
heute ein 50er Zander ebenfalls auf einen weißen Attractor.
Noch zwei Zupfer aber aufgrund der Windverhältnisse,leider zu spät bemerkt,macht nichts irgendwann wird das ja wohl wieder aufhören,hoffe ich zumindest.
Fotos fallen aus,denn es fing an zu regnen und das mochten meine Digicam und die Fische nicht#h :q #h .
Gruß
Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Tach zusammen....
Bin definitiv vom 26.09. bis zum 04.10. in unserem Ferienhaus...also Ingo, Holger, Guen....genug Zeit um die Fische in den Kanälen und Seen zu ärgern...hoffentlich hat das Wetter dann ein wenig Einsicht....

P.S.: War gestern auch mal wieder los...2 kleine Hechte und ein Fischkontakt...dat wars....bei uns läuft im Moment nicht viel...ein Freund hat in der Lippe einen 98er Zander gefangen...die Sau...versuche mal Bilder zu bekommen
greetz Stefan


----------



## Guen (11. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Stefan

Klar ,machen wir dann  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (11. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Da hast du dir ja ne gute Zeit ausgesucht zum Urlaub machen im platten Land. :q 

Ich werde so oder so mal Zeit haben zum gemeinsamen Fischen, Guen und Ingo mit Sicherheit auch. Das sollte also wohl funzen...#6 

Wäre klasse, wenn du mal ein paar Pics von dem 98er besorgen könntest....Würde die "Wuchtbrumme" gern mal sehen. Gewicht ???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@guen:#6 

@holger....glaube iregendwas mit 16 oder 17 pfd....kommme Ende Oktober und im November auch nochmal ins platte Land....:q ...sind ja nur gute 2 Stunden Fahrt...sollte ich eigentlich viel öfter machen...

greetz Stefan


----------



## Bulli (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin!

Morgen früh geht es ja nun los richtung Moorhusen.
Würde vorher aber genre noch wissen ob ihr ein Stahlvorfach verwendet wenn ihr mit Gufis in den Kanälen auf Zander angelt ?
Gibt es viele Hechte dort ?


----------



## Guen (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Bulli ,ja zum Zanderfischen unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach benutzen,am besten dünnes Sevenstrand !

Mietboote haben wir hier leider keine  #d  #c !

Gruss Guen

PS.Ich schicke Dir meine Handynummer !


----------



## Bulli (12. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bulli ,ja zum Zanderfischen unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach benutzen,am besten dünnes Sevenstrand !
> 
> Mietboote haben wir hier leider keine #d #c !
> 
> ...


 

Alles klar vielen Dank#6


----------



## John Doe12 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Haben es gestern nochmal mit Köfis,probiert,aber es regiert die Wollhandkrabbe im Moment.

Sind später woanders hingegeangen und haben ein paar Aale und Platten gefangen.
Falls jemand einen einigermaßen krebsfreien Kanal kennt,kann er mir gerne eine PM schicken,bin für jeden Tip dankbar,denn so macht das keinen Spaß.Ich hab keinen Nerv jedes mal 100 Köfis mitzunehmen.
Jetzt wird erstmal wieder auf Aal geangelt,denn da geht nochwas,die Jungs werden wieder munter.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Holger (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Holger & ich waren auch am Samstag Abend los und haben nen Ansitz gestartet.


Viel zu erzählen gibt es nicht, außer das ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen kann. Die Krabben sind extrem zur Zeit !!! 

1 50er Zander und ein kleiner Aal haben es tatsächlich geschafft, vor den Krabben am Köder zu sein. Ansonsten war eigentlich nur Krabbenalarm.....:v


@ Guen
Du hast doch Urlaub. Wo bleiben die ganzen Fangberichte ?


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo!

Auch ich war gestern trotz einer schweren Grippe unterwegs. Kraftlos schleppte ich mich an einem sehr guten Kanal entlang! Ein 30er Barsch stürzte sich sich auf einen kleinen Kopyto, aber sonst war nichts los! 
Als ich dann noch Gesellschafft von muskulösen und tätowierten Russen bekam, die mich auf meiner Spinnstrecke einholten, bis auf 2m an mich herankamen, dann an mir vorbeiliefen, um wiederum 2m vor mir den nächsten Wurf zu machen, war es ganz und gar vorbei mit mir! 

Ach ja, statt eines Keschers hatten die Jungs ein selbstgeschweißtes Gaff dabei! Ca. 150cm Stange mit einem sehr spitzen Haken! 

Ehrlich gesagt, für solche Erlebnisse gehe ich nicht angeln! 
Ich denke, im Laufe der Woche sind einige Telefonate fällig!

Wenn das so weitergeht, hole ich mich einen Hund! Und allein gehe ich bestimmt nicht mehr an diese Stellen!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Naja, wenn man sowieso keinen Fisch zurück setzt, kann man auch ein Gaff benutzen....Unglaublich, was neuerdings an einigen Kanälen abgeht. Ich denke, es wird langsam Zeit eindeutig zu reagieren, denn für sowas ist unser Mitgliedsbeitrag (auch wenn er vergleichsweise niedrig ist) einfach zu schade.

Diese Respektlosigkeiten gegenüber anderen Anglern und auch den Fischen dürfen wir uns so nicht mehr bieten lassen. Ich hoffe doch mal ganz stark, das der BVO nach Erhalt von Hinweisen klare Zeichen setzt....

Es geht eben nicht, das nur am Kiessee Tannenhausen, am Timmeler und am Großen Meer kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Guen (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger

Ich habe meine Kids hier  und Insa muss morgens arbeiten  !Allerdings überlege ich mir ernsthaft,ob ich überhaupt noch zu meinen Fängen poste ,hat inzwischen doch recht unangenehme Auswirkungen  :c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## John Doe12 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Tja das wird nicht besser,am Treckfahrtstief fährt mehrmals täglich die Wasserschutzpolizei rum,was unsere "osteuropäischen Freunde" allerdings nicht davon abhält auf der anderen Seite zu angeln,denn bis die da sind sind die Jungs über alle Berge.
ich habe diese Jahr viel geangelt und bin zweimal kontrolliert worden,beide male von der WSP.Im Januar am Treckfahrtstief und  im Mai im Hafen.
Das kann es doch nicht sein.
Im Mai habe ich mich mit einem Kontrolleur in Emden unterhalten (BVO),der zieht sein Programmm voll durch,läuft da was nicht mit wird Wasserschutz angerufen und fertig,Seitdem treibt sich da auch kein angelscheinloses Volk mehr rum.
Schade da müßte es ein paar mehr von geben.
Ich will jetzt nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren,es gibt auch Ausnahmen unter den besagten Anglern,allerdings auch nicht viele.
Ich habe meine Art zu angeln in den letzten Jahren ein wenig geändert,zum positiven wie ich finde.
Ich brauche keine 50 Zander oder 100 Aale in der Truhe,Hechte sowieso nicht.
Allerdings werde ich auch kein Hardcorerelaeser,wie einige andere.
Das soll keine C&R Diskussion werden,denn dann sind erstmal wieder 10 Seiten über den Quatsch zu lesen.
Ich gehe Angeln,weil es mir Spaß macht und ich ab und zu auch mal einen Fisch essen will.Ich hab auch keinen Bock mich dauernd zu rechtfertigen.Weil ständig irgendjemand fragt was ich mit irgendwelchen Fischen mache.
Allerdings wird es mit dem Spaß langsam weniger,wenn von fünf Angelstellen drei von irgendwelchen "angelscheinlosen Fischmördern" besetzt sind.
Irgendwie muß da mal eine klare Regelung getroffen werden,denn so verwirrt bin ich auch nicht,das ich mich mit einer Horde Russen anlege,die mich dann irgendwo in den Kanal schmeißen.
Hoffentlich gibt es bad mal wieder was über Zander zu lesen,denn dafür ist dieser Thread ja ursprünglich gedacht.

@Ingo Gute Besserung,ich habe es gerade hinter mir.

Petri und dicke Fische 

Martin


----------



## Holger (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Guen



Ich verstehe nur zu gut, was du meinst. Schade, das es so läuft. Ich möchte mal zu gerne wissen, wieviele Ostfriesen hier unangemeldet mitlesen, nur um was über aktuelle Zanderfänge zu erfahren. Is echt schlimm....:r 

Sobald das Z-Wort fällt, scheint bei einigen der Verstand auszusetzen. Anstatt auf eigenen Wegen nach Zandern zu suchen, wird jeder Fangmeldung hinterher gehechelt. Wenn ich hier in Zukunft was von Fängen poste, dann nur noch ohne Angabe des Gewässers. Nichtmal die grobe Richtung werde ich hier preisgeben, in der ich gewesen bin. Die hier bekannten und beliebten angemeldeten User würden auf Anfrage selbstredend ne PM kriegen, falls Sie den Fangort wissen möchten. Nur offiziell gibts keine Infos mehr. Schade, das es so weit gekommen ist....:c 

Den Futterneid der Fische können wir uns zu Nutze machen, der Futterneid der Angler dagegen ist eine Last....|uhoh: #d

@ Ingo

Wünsche schnelle Genesung....#6 Sind doch wohl keine Nachwehen vom Saufgelage am Freitag ?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@all...ihr macht mir Angst, habe eure Gewässer immer in Ruhe genossen...aber bei solchen Leuten am Wasser muß ich ja noch ein bißchen ins Studio, trainieren gehen!!!:q 
Aber ich hoffe ihr habt genug Zeit mit mir angeln zu gehen..lol

@holger..du bist ja auch mal für nen Ansitz zuhaben, ingo ist im Herbst ja eher ein Verfechter des Ansitzangelns....

greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @holger..du bist ja auch mal für nen Ansitz zuhaben, ingo ist im Herbst ja eher ein Verfechter des Ansitzangelns....
> 
> greetz Stefan


 
Ja watt denn nu ? :q Wer is denn jetzt der Ansitzer...?  Ingo is mehr der Spinnfischer,denn das wolltest du wohl schreiben ( ? ), ich kann auch im Herbst einem Ansitz viel positives abgewinnen. Wenn ich Ingo aber recht verstanden habe, wollte er den Zandern auch im September / Oktober ab und an Köfis präsentieren. Man kann ja nebenbei auch noch twistern, beim BVO nämlich glücklicherweise erlaubt...


----------



## Guen (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Es geht nicht um Catch&Release ,ist eh verboten  |muahah: !Ich bin auch kein Hardcorereleaser ,denn so'n Zanderfilet ist doch was feines !Aber ich habe für mich beschlossen ,das das Mindestmass bei etwa 50cm anfängt ,ganz grosse fallen mir sowieso aus der Hand ,aber auch da lasse ich Ausnahmen zu !Aber 972631 hat schon recht ,bitte keine weitere dusselige C&R Diskussion ,da kann es keinen Gewinner geben !

Gruss Guen


----------



## John Doe12 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@guen

Das stimmt schon,sollte damit auch nicht bezweckt werden,wollte nur mal ein paar Sachen loswerden und Psychater(schreibt man das so,ist egal gibt ja ne Rechtschreibreform ,ist eh alles falsch) sind so teuer#c :q .
Sei froh das du mit deinem Boot auf dem Meer rumschippern kannst,da hast du wenigstens deine Ruhe.|bla: 

Wollen wir mal hoffen das die Krebse ein einsehen haben,denn sonst muß ich nur noch mit Gufi angeln,das muß nicht unbedingt sein.Ab und zu mal die klassische Posenangelei macht auch Spaß.

@holger
Ist übel,hab letztes Jahr ne schöne Stelle fast zwei stunden freigemacht und hab dann sage und schreibe 5mal da geangelt.Egal zwangsweise läuft man sich eh übern weg,denn irgendwie ticken wir alle gleich.

Letztes Jahr im Hafen haben wir uns auf jemanden verlassen und haben dann halt dort geangelt,das war der Reinfall schlecht hin,dieses Jahr haben wir unsere eigenen Stellen gesucht und Schwupp fingen wir auch Aale.So ist das nunmal.
Ich gebe gerne Tips und muß sagen ich bin auch für den ein oder anderen dankbar,aber das sind nur noch bestimmte Leute und das sind nicht viele.
Die meisten werden woanders hingeschickt.|bla: 
Denn selber suchen macht schlau,oder bringt Fisch wie in unserem Fall.

Petri
Martin


----------



## Rutilus (15. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Mensch Leute !

Das ist ja traurig, was ihr hier schreibt. Ich bin dieses Jahr schon einige Male kontrolliert worden und an den Gewässern wo ich mich überwiegend aufgehalten habe fährt ein bestimmter Kontrolleur ziemlich regelmässig mit seinem Motorroller lang, anscheinend wird schon etwas mehr kontrolliert als sonst. In Gesprächen berichtet er leider dennoch auch immer wieder von Zuständen wie ihr sie beschreibt, ausserdem über Netze, Setzangeln, illegale Reusen etc. - ich denke da sind wir auch ALLE gefordert, jeder der so etwas mitbekommt kann doch auch selber Fotos machen, Anzeige erstatten usw.

Ich denke bestimmte gute Stellen verraten wird hier niemand mehr einfach so, aber Fotos von dicken Zandern möchte ich hier bitte weiterhin betrachten , vielleicht kann ich im Herbst auch mal wieder eins beisteuern - im Moment haben die Räuber noch ihre Ruhe vor mir....

@Guen: Was ist denn passiert nachdem du hier von deinen tollen Fängen berichtet hast ?  Waren die Binnenmeere plötzlich voller kleiner bunter Boote, die man das ganze Jahr vorher noch nicht dort gesehen hatte ?

Munter - Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ einige hier: Danke für die Genesungswünsche! 

@ Stefan: Ab ins Studio!  :q 

@ rutilus: Richtig, Zanderpics und keine Diskussionen! Aber viele Pics sollte es noch geben!  #6 Was machen eigentlich die Karpfen?

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Tierfreund (20. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ingo: Als ich heute den aktuellen Blinker aufschlug, sah ich ein mir bekanntes tolles Bild. Petri nochmal zum sehr guten Hecht und nat. auch von mir Genesungswünsche.


----------



## Guen (28. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Läuft die letzten Tage ganz gut ,hatte immer nur abends Lust ,bin dann immer für 1,5-2 Stunden rausgefahren ,meist so gegen 19.30 Uhr !

Alles Uppi ienstag :3 Zander ,Mittwoch :nix ,Donnerstag ,3 Zander und einen Barsch,Freitag ,3 Zander ,Samstagmorgen :5 Zander und einen Barsch!Samstags wollte ich eigentlich zum Bansmeer ,war aber etwas spät dran und der Himmel sah sehr dunkel aus ,also habe ich die schnelle Variante vor der Terrasse gewählt  ,hat ja auch hingehauen !

Ich bekam bis auf den Mittwoch viele Bisse ,hatte einige Aussteiger ,zt. neben dem Boot !Die Zander waren im Durchschnitt recht klein ,so bei etwa 45-50cm !Köder war überwiegend der Wedgetail in 13cm ,aber auch ein fast bewegungsloser Vertikalköder ging sehr gut ,der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (28. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Habe nachgeschaut ,Fin-S Shad von Lunker City der war es  |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (29. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ingo und ich waren gestern auch noch mal los. Gegen 15 Uhr erreichten wir einen wunderschönen Kanal in der Hoffnung, den ein oder anderen Zander überlisten zu können.

Aber schon nach 1 Stunde merkten wir, das es heute ein Kampf um jeden Biss werden würde. Das Wetter war nicht schlecht, vielleicht nen Tick zu warm, aber bedeckt und windig. Eventuell hat das herannahende Sommerwetter (die ganze Woche wird ja "hot") den Zandern etwas auf den Appetit geschlagen.

Letztendlich wurden es dann bis zum Abend 2 Zander zwischen 40-50 cm + einige Fehlbisse. Sicher nicht der fängigste Tag, aber lustig war es trotzdem. 

Irgendwie "zandermäßig"......|bla: (Achtung, Insider....!) :q


----------



## Guen (29. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Heute morgen waren es 4 Zander bis 65cm ,Köderwar der Fin-S Fish (nicht Shad) von Lunker !Glücklich waren wir bis zum Abriss  :c  :g !Zur Abwechslung war ich mal auf dem "Kleinen Meer" !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (29. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Guen


Glückwunsch zu den ganzen Fischen der vergangenen Tage, Guen. Setzt du den Fin-S nur zum Vertikalfischen ein oder jiggst du ihn auch...? Soll ja angeblich auch funzen, und ich habe noch so ein paar Teile (Mann's Fine Shad 12 cm). Bin allerdings skeptisch, da die Teile null Eigenaktion haben.


----------



## Guen (29. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Holger ,ich jigge ihn !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (29. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger ,ich jigge ihn !
> 
> Gruss Guen


 
Habe ich gestern auch mal probiert. Ganze 5 (fünf) Würfe lang, da war das Vertrauen futsch. :q Weil die Dinger halt unter Wasser keine Action machen...|kopfkrat Aber dank dir werd ich es nächstes Mal engagierter angehen.

Ingo mußte auch kräftigst grinsen, als ich bereits nach dem 5. Wurf wieder wechselte...|bla:


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Wieder ein gutes Ergebnis!  #6  

@ Holger: Ja, war ein harter Kampf gestern. Sie Sonne wirft uns wieder zurück jetzt. Aber die Saison ist noch lang! 

Vorletzten Sonntag hatte ich noch nen 60er und das erste Zander-U-Boot 2005 an der Angel. Leider hing er nicht richtig und der Drill ging zu seinen Gunsten aus!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (30. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ StefanWitteborg und Ingo

So, ihr Ganoven, nicht nur ihr habt in der Super-Zanderzeit Urlaub.  

Nach kurzer Rücksprache mit meiner Regierung und meinem Arbeitgeber werde ich vom 26.09. bis zum 04.10. frei haben und mich voll und ganz den Zandern (vielleicht auch noch den Aalen-wetterabhängig) widmen. :g 

Da ihr dann ja ebenfalls beide Urlaub habt, lässt sich sicher die ein oder andere Tour zusammen veranstalten....|wavey: 

Noch 4 Wochen...#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...das höre ich sehr gerne....werde jeden Tag auf Tour sein wenn ich bei euch bin|supergri ...

...da läßt sich bestimmt das ein oder andere gemeinsame Fischen organisieren....

...sehr gut...

greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (30. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Stefan

Hatte mir auch vorgenommen, absolut jeden Tag des Urlaubs sinnvoll zu nutzen. Was in diesem Fall sinnvoll bedeutet, kannst du dir ja denken....|supergri 

Gerne auch mal ein Ansitzangeln, das schont den Wurfarm, der nach 7-8 Tagen Dauerwerfen doch irgendwann leidet...:c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. August 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...da gebe ich dir völlig Recht...oder tagsüber nen paar Stunden werfen und dann schön mit Pose auf die dicken Schleicher oder die dicken Zander-Omas...
...wird bestimmt eine lustige und fischreiche Woche....

greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (5. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, noch ein kleines Erlebnis vom Wochenende...

Am Freitag Abend stand ein Angeln mit meinem Kumpel Tim aus Schortens an. Wir befischten einen See von etwa 8 ha Größe, der einen recht guten Aal- und Zanderbestand aufweist. Wir fingen in der Zeit von 20:00 bis 01:30 Uhr 5 Aale zwischen 45 und 65 cm sowie 6 Zander. Die Zander waren leider alle noch im Kindergarten und wurden zum Wachsen zurückgeschickt. Schade, mit einem größeren Zander klappte es leider nicht, aber war trotzdem ein schönes Angeln.

Samstag Abend war ich dann mit meinem Nachbarn Stefan unterwegs, leider sehr erfolglos. Wir befischten einen wunderschönen Kanal im Großraum Emden, wo wir uns eigentlich was ausrechneten. Aber irgendwie war total tote Hose, lediglich ein 5pfündiger Karpfen meldete sich zu Wort. Ansonsten waren nur die Krabben aktiv....Warum die Aale und Zander nicht wollten, weiß ich nicht. Ob es an der Kälte (nur 9 Grad, die Nacht vorher noch 14 Grad) gelegen hatte oder am Ostwind ???


----------



## Holger (7. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Gestern Abend noch 3 schöne Zander von 55, 57 und 63 cm zusammen mit einem "Kollegen" an einem wunderschönen Kanal.....|supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...schöne Fische..petri Heil
...ich freu mich auch schon auf die "wunderschönen" Kanäle im "Großraum" Emden...|supergri |supergri |supergri 

greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (8. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ StefanWitteborg

Klar, das sind schöne Fische.Freu mich auch schon wie Hulle auf den Urlaub. Only two weeks....  

Lief auch echt gut an dem Abend, alle Zander bissen im letzten Tageslicht innerhalb von 20 Minuten.

Was ich dich noch fragen wollte: Wenn du hier in Ostfriesland bist, in welchem Ort wohnst du dann immer ? Hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen, bin aber zu faul zum Suchen...|supergri 



@ IngoSuntken

Hast du dir die Stiefel schon angesehen ???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...dann werde ich dir das suchen mal ersparen...wohne in unserem Ferienhaus in Bedekaspel...eigentlich schön zentral, die Hechte und Barsche vor der Haustür und der Zander "etwas" weiter weg....|supergri 

greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (8. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ja, zentraler kann man "Raubfischtechnisch" kaum wohnen....#6 |supergri 

Allzu weit ist es zu den Zandern ja auch nicht, teilweise kann man sie in der Bedekaspeler Gegend auch gut fangen... 

PS Ich wohne nicht direkt in Aurich, sondern in Tannenhausen. Denke, das dürftest du kennen....!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...kenne ich, war aber an der Kiese noch nicht angeln...immernoch so viel Kraut?


----------



## Holger (8. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...kenne ich, war aber an der Kiese noch nicht angeln...immernoch so viel Kraut?


 
Ja, leider....stirbt auch im Herbst/Winter nicht wirklich ab.  Das Uferangeln mit der Spinne is sehr schwierig wegen dem Bewuchs, vor allem natürlich mit GuFis.
Mit dem Köfi lassen sich dort aber recht gut Zander und Hechte an den Scharkanten fangen, und im Herbst werden fast jedes Jahr Aale um 4-5 Pfund gefangen....#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger&ingo...dann würde ich sagen, das eine Nacht der Kiese gehört...#6 

...muß aber vorher auch mal wieder bei uns angeln...komme zeitlich im Moment fast gar nicht dazu...und in der Lippe ist fast gar nichts los..der Wasserstand hat dieses Jahr so oft gewechselt, das sich die Jungfische nicht wie sonst an den "bekannten Stellen" gesammelt haben sondern mal hier und mal da stehen...also mühsam sie zu finden...und wenn man dann noch wenig Zeit hat...:c ...

greetz Stefan


----------



## Blauhai (12. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War gestern früh mit Guen am Uppi. Er wollte mich, den relativen Zander-Novizen, mal an den Fisch führen. Ist ihm - trotz des kurzfristigen Wetterumschwungs - auch eindrucksvoll gelungen. Haben 6 gute Zander und 1 Barsch gefangen, wovon ich allerdings nur 1 Zander hatte, was ich allerdings auf meine (noch) begrenzte Fähigkeit des richtigen Führens eines Gummifisches zurückführe. An dieser Stelle noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Guen. War klasse!

Petri Hai
"Blauhai"
(Peter)


----------



## Holger (12. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Peter (Blauhai)


Das is doch ein gutes Ergebnis. #6 Günter hatte ja auch Heimvorteil |supergri , der hat mich beim letzten Mal, wo wir sage und schreibe 14 Zander an einem Morgen hatten, auch dermaßen abgezogen.... 

Ein Kenner der Binnenmeere eben...#6 

@ Guen

Ebenfalls Glückwunsch zum Sonntagsergebnis. Schade, das unsere Kickers am Samstag gegen Lübeck verloren haben. Wir waren besser, sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## njoy1976 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo!


Fahre im Oktober mal wieder ans Timmeler Meer. Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Tipp geben wo ich günstig ein Boot mit Außenborder mieten kann?

Danke im voraus.

Petri

Njoy


----------



## Holger (12. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				njoy1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Fahre im Oktober mal wieder ans Timmeler Meer. Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Tipp geben wo ich günstig ein Boot mit Außenborder mieten kann?
> ...


 
Freizeitmarkt Renken & Escher in Großefehn (5 km von Timmel entfernt) hat ein schönes Boot zu vermieten, glaube für 25 Euronen pro Tag biste dabei. Ob da ein Außenborder dabei is, weiß ich net genau. Bei Renken & Escher bekommst du auch immer gute Köder und Tipps zum Timmeler Meer.

PS Die Telefon-Nummer ist 04943-924758.


----------



## njoy1976 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Besten Dank!

Werde mich da mal erkundigen.


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (12. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hallo, leute :m

ich habe gestern (sonntag) drei schöne zander kurz vor dem banz meer  gefangen einer war 56cm der zweite war 55cm und der dritte war 53cm
diese schönen zander hab ich sehr gut gedrillt es hat voll spaß gemacht diese zander zu drillen |supergri dann nach einer stunde hatte ich ein ruckeln gespürt ich machte einen anschlag und der fisch hat so hart gezogen das ich als erstes hingefallen bin es war ein 46cm barsch aber was nicht gut war ich hatte meine waage vergessen#q...


----------



## Albatros (12. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

der Barsch wog 1,59kg, genau die gleiche Länge und Gewicht, wie der Barsch einen Tag zuvor :g


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...petri den Fängern...dann geht es ja jetzt los....ein Glück das ich in nicht ganz zwei Wochen Urlaub habe...|supergri 

greetz Stefan


----------



## Guen (13. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

He Albi Junior ,Glückwunsch zu den Fischen  #6 ,ja der Kanal vor dem Meer wird oft unterschätzt !

Ich hatte heute Anglerbesuch ,wir hatten zu zweit auf dem Uppi 13 Zander bis 65cm !Beste Gufis waren der Wedgetail und der Fin-S Fish von Lunker !

Gruss Günter


----------



## Holger (13. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...petri den Fängern...dann geht es ja jetzt los....ein Glück das ich in nicht ganz zwei Wochen Urlaub habe...|supergri
> 
> greetz Stefan


 
Ja, unsere holidays scheinen gut gewählt zu sein. Es wird kälter, da kommt jetzt was...#6 

@ AlbaJunior

Klasse Zander und Barsch, du angelst Papa doch nicht etwa unter'n Tisch...?


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (13. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ holger

ich habe leztes jahr meer zander gefangen und dieses jahr. Aber ich glaube das er mich nicht einholen wird....


----------



## Holger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Guen

O Gott Günter, hab dein Ergebnis vom Sonntag glatt überlesen...!!! |kopfkrat Glückwunsch zum tollen Zandertag. Warst du mit AP auf dem Wasser...?

Auf jeden Fall ein exzellentes Ergebnis, 13 Zander....#6 

@ AlbaJunior

Na, dann wünsch ich dir weiter viel Erfolg, damit du Papa "auf Abstand" hältst. Albatros Senior wünsche ich aber natürlich auch jede Menge tolle Fische....!


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ holger

danke dir papa ist heute im heide park jetzt hab ich wieder eine gelegenheit zu angel ich gehe gleich mit meinem freund los und nutze die gelegenheit....


----------



## Guen (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Holger ,ja mit AP !Das Ergebnis von heute nenne ich lieber nicht ,vor allem die Grössen  |kopfkrat !

Jens ,hau rein und zeige Deinem Papa was ne Harke ist  #6 !

Gruss Guen

PS.@Holger

Eigentlich wollte ich ja jeglichen Kontakt zu Dir beenden !


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hi,guen:m

danke guen mach ich...


----------



## Holger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> PS.@Holger
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja jeglichen Kontakt zu Dir beenden !


 
Echt ? Wieso....? Hab ich was falsches gesagt / gemacht...? |kopfkrat


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Hatte es am Telefon glatt vergessen, da ich so platt war: HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH, vor allem zu zwei Fischen!  #6  
Mal gucken, was AP und ich nachher noch den Kanälen entlocken können!  #c 
Hoffentlich bessere Fische, als die ganzen 45er der letzten Wochen! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Tierfreund (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Na Jungs - was soll denn die Geheimnisgrämerei? ... oder ist euch etwa die Friesenzandermafia auf den Spuren?  |kopfkrat


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

......noch 12 Tage....grins


----------



## Guen (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger


Ich stehe so im Kickers Stadion,es ist Halbzeit und es findet das traditionelle Elfmeterschiessen der Poolpartner statt !

Angekündigt wird ein gewisser Holger ,ich sach zu meinem Anhang stolz at ist mein Angelkollege ,der haut ihn in den Winkel !

Was dann folgt ,da decken wir lieber den Mantel des Schweigens drüber  #d  #d  #d ,jämmerlich  #d  #d !

 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Frage meines Bruders nach dem Elend :Wie ,den kennst Du ?

Ich : Ja ,aber ist'n Bayern Fan !

Er :Na ,dann kann er ja nix dafür !


 :q  :q  :q  :q 

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...in den Rasen getreten....oder weit drüber???


----------



## Holger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ach, hier wird maßlos übertrieben.....:q 

Gegen die Bahnschranke im Tor hätte ich ohne Probleme ein Tor machen können, aber ich wollt es ja besonders cool erledigen. |uhoh: Erst war ich am Grübeln ob ich den Torwart nicht verlade und den Ball nur anlupfe wie einst Mario Basler oder Jörg Böhme. ;+ Aber dann hab ich mich für die gezielte Variante entschieden. Gezielt war der Schuß auch, aber da ich noch keine Kicker-Bratwurst gegessen hatte fühlte ich mich etwas schwach im Schußbein. So konnte der Torwart das Ding dann halten.:m 

PS Die 10 Euro, die pro Fehlschuß von der Firma bezahlt werden müssen, werden mir laut Aussage vom Chef NICHT abgezogen....:q


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger: Oh, was höre ich da für Geschichten? Elfmeter........!  |muahah:  

Das Angeln am heutigen späten Nachmittag an einem netten Kanal brachte übrigens noch zwei Zander ans Tageslicht, trotz Schnurbögen durch den Wind! Ich hatte nen Mini-30er und zwei harte Fehlbisse, AP dagegen setzte diesem denkwürdigen Tag den Schlußpunkt mit einem schönen 90er Zander. Gut gebaut, etwa 13 Pfd.! 
Die Bilder sind wunderschön geworden dank der Sonne, die sich für den Moment der Fotos kurz zeigte! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (15. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Mann Ingo, das ist ja ein Hammerfisch gewesen....Respekt an AP !!!! #6 

Hoffentlich geht das am WE so weiter....das Wetter bleibt ja recht zanderfreundlich, so daß man sich was ausrechnen darf. Ob es dann am Ende so ein Brocken wird, ist auch nicht ganz so wichtig. Hauptsache ein bisserl in der Natur, und möglichst noch etwas Kontakt mit den Zandern...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...echt ein super Fisch...da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Bilder....
....achja...noch 11 Tage...

@holger....o.k...ohne ne Bratwurst läuft da nichts...da hast du Recht...|supergri 

...greetz der Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ stefan: Bilder gibt es in 11 Tagen!  Nicht hier! 
Holger: Du siehst sie am Sa.!

Abgesehen vom diesem Großfisch ist es es echt mau in den Kanälen. Viele kleine Zander beißen, bessere Fische sind noch Mangelware!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...alles klar...solange kann ich mich noch gedulden#6 

....denke mal das sich das Wasser jetzt schön abkühlt...dann sollte das was werden....mit den#a ganz Dicken....|supergri 

greetz Stefan


----------



## njoy1976 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin!

Wie bereits vor einigen Tagen mitgeteilt, fahre ich Anfang Oktober für eine Woche ans Timmeler Meer. Mein letzter Besuch am Timmeler Meer in diesem Sommer war leider fischtechnisch eine Katastrophe. Wir hatten die ganze Woche brütende Hitze und so gut wie nichts gefangen. 

Das soll diesmal anders werden. Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn mir der eine oder andere ortskundige Angler ein paar Tipps geben könnte.
Ich wollte mein Glück mit der Spinnrute im Timmeler Meer und im Fehntjer Tief auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander versuchen. Welche Köder gehen besonders gut?

Vielleicht kann mir ja auch jemand ein paar erfolgversprechende Angelplätze verraten? Das wär klasse.

Danke im voraus!

Petri 

Njoy


----------



## Guen (15. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> @ stefan: Bilder gibt es in 11 Tagen!  Nicht hier!
> Holger: Du siehst sie am Sa.!
> 
> 
> Gruß Ingo!




Genau Ingo ,ich hoffe das AP meinen 15cm Kapital-Zander auch gut ins Licht gerückt hat  |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ N-Joy

Der Sommer ist auch sicher nicht die beste Zeit für das Timmeler Meer. Gerade der Herbst ist dort die Bombenzeit angeltechnisch, da das TM für seine Raubfische berühmt ist, die bekanntermaßen erst ab September / Oktober so richtig loslegen.

Ich kenne einige gute Stellen am TM, die zu erklären ist schwierig. Das TM ist durchschnittlich 3-5 Meter tief, es gibt aber einige "Zanderlöcher" die 7-8 Meter tief sind.

Da bei uns keine Echolote erlaubt sind (warum auch immer) würde ich mir bei Renken & Escher die Tiefenkarte anschauen, damit du weißt welche Richtungen du ansteuern musst. 

Auch am Fehntjer Tief sind gute Raubfischfänge möglich, hier Stellen zu beschreiben ist schwierig, da viele Bereiche des FT in ländlichen Gebieten liegen, wo der Gastangler nur sehr schwer hin findet. Wenn du Lust hast und es während deines Aufenthaltes mit meiner Zeit passt können wir gerne mal zusammen angeln gehen. Ob auf dem TM oder am FT, beides beherbergt gute Zander & Hechte. Falls Interesse besteht, meld dich doch per PN.

Achso, zu den Ködern. Standardmäßig....GuFis sind top, aber auch Wobbler fangen ihre Fische. Ich persönlich favorisiere aber Gummi....da auch der Zielfisch eigentlich Zander ist.


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hallo,guen:m


ich habe eine frage gehst du samstag oder sonntag aufs meer???|kopfkrat


----------



## Guen (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Jens ,nee,gehe ich nicht ,zumindest nicht aufs Bansmeer(läuft nix)!Ich werde wohl am Sonntag aufs Uppi fahren  #h !


Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, kurze News hier: War gerade ein Stündchen am Wasser, direkt nach der Meisterschule und was soll ich sagen!? Danke, und zwar ans Wetter! 
Das Wasser ist merklich abgekühlt!

Ich hatte 5 Zander bis 55cm und 3 im Drill verloren. Dazu noch einige gute Fehlbisse. Waren zwar keine Fische, die Freude hervorrufen, aber wichtig war mir 
die Erkenntnis, dass langsam wohl wieder etwas Kontinuität ins Beißverhalten kommt. Ist ja auch was wert.........!  #6 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Guen (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Super Ingo  #6 ,dann legen die Zander in den Kanälen ja jetzt wohl auch los  #6 !

Gruss Günter


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Ja, der Größenschnitt muss nur noch besser werden! 
Mometan schicken bestimmt die dicken Mamas nur die Kinder vor! Wie gemein!  |supergri 
Nur am Mittwoch war einiges anders......... #a 
Mal sehen, was das WE bringt!?  #c

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## H.Christians (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Teilweise kommt es mir in diesem Thread vor wie im Kindergarten.
Es wird ein unglaubliches Geheimnis daraus gemacht wo und wie Ihr die Zander fangt.
Wieso schreibt Ihr dann überhaupt was darüber ????
Bilder kommen auch nicht rein, mit Sicherheit unter dem Moto: Es könnte wohl jemand erkennen wo ich was gefangen habe. Echt armselig kann ich da nur sagen.
Ich persönlich weiss genau wo Ihr eure Fische fangt, habe aber was besseres zu tun als euren Fängen hinterher zu rennen.

So das mußte jetzt mal raus, daß euch meine Meinung nicht passt ist mir klar, damit müßt Ihr aber nun mal leben.

Falls Ihr jetzt nicht wißt wenn ich mit diesem Beitrag meine, tut es mir wirklich leid.


Mfg H.Christians


----------



## Rutilus (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				H. Christians schrieb:
			
		

> Teilweise kommt es mir in diesem Thread vor wie im Kindergarten.
> Es wird ein unglaubliches Geheimnis daraus gemacht wo und wie Ihr die Zander fangt.
> Wieso schreibt Ihr dann überhaupt was darüber ????
> Bilder kommen auch nicht rein, mit Sicherheit unter dem Moto: Es könnte wohl jemand erkennen wo ich was gefangen habe. Echt armselig kann ich da nur sagen.



Moin.
Wenn Du mal ein wenig suchst, wirst Du herausfinden, dass es diesen Thread in den Jahren zuvor auch gegeben hat. Und da wurden meistens Gewässer und / oder Stellen mitverraten und schöne Fotos eingestellt. 
Das dies nun nicht mehr so ist wird seinen Grund haben.

Und wenn es sowieso so ist:



			
				H. Christians schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich weiss genau wo Ihr eure Fische fangt, habe aber was besseres zu tun als euren Fängen hinterher zu rennen.



Warum stört es Dich dann überhaupt  ?

Ich persönlich find's auch schade....aber kann's gut verstehen |rolleyes

Munter - Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ H.Christians: SCHÖN, dass du es (vielleicht) weißt, GUT und RESPEKTABEL, dass ihr da noch nicht aufgetaucht seid!  #6 Ostfriesland ist ja auch groß!

Du hast scheinbar noch nicht die Dimension des Anglerboards und allgemein des Internets eingeschätzt! Fast jeder hat heute einen Anschluß, oder?
Die Folge ist, dass im Laufe der Jahre immer mehr Angler auf das AB stoßen, auch hier in Ostfriesland. Leute, wie z.B. Du und ich, sind hier angemeldet. Gut und schön. Aber sehr viele Angler lesen hier anonym mit und lauern nur auf Infos oder Bilder, die sie analysieren können. 
Da werde ich am Wasser angesprochen oder auch in Angelläden, von mir unbekannten Leuten! Die wissen dann aber alles über die Fänge hier im AB. Frage ich dann nach dem Usernamen, kommt nur ein Achselzucken.  #c 

Jede Wette, hätte ich die Bilder von dem 90er von vorgestern hier eingestellt, wobei man auf den Fotos prächtig einen markanten Hintergrund erkennt, jede Wette: Morgen oder Sonntag wären plötzlich mehrere Angler dort, so aber nicht!

Und wenn dir einiges hier spanisch vorkommen sollte, schicke einfach ne PN und du wirst sehen, wir meinen es gar nicht so böse!
Alles klar?

Und wie RUTILUS es trefflich formuliert: Sonst haben wir kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht! Alles hat seinen Grund, und speziell diesen hier hättest du dir doch an fünf Fingern abzählen können? Ich würde auch gern offener schreiben, aber...............! 

Gerade auch du, der die Norder Zander-Szene direkt vor Augen hat, weisst doch, was zuviel Propaganda zur Folge hat!  


Also, unsinniges Geschreibe hier eigentlich, aber dies sollte ne kleine Erklärung 
sein! Vielleicht ist sie ja gelungen!? Wenn nicht, nehmt sie zur Kenntnis und
angelt hoffentlich alle IN RUHE weiter!


Gruß Ingo!


----------



## H.Christians (16. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo,

ich kanns ja auch irgendwo verstehen. Ist schon ziemlich blöde, daß hier jeder alles lesen kann.
@Ingo Ich bin waschechter Emder, kenne die Stellen die Ihr beangelt auch ganz gut, ist ja nun Gott sei Dank so das dort im Vergleich zum Norder Tief alles etwas gemächlicher abläuft. Hier geht es ja jetzt schon wieder rund, erinnert mich immer mehr an Heringsangeln.
Ist schon echt verrückt, aber was will man machen.
Wie du ja weisst, haben Martin und ich ein eigenes Board, dort können nur registrierte User alle Beiträge, speziell Fangberichte lesen, hat sich mittlerweile so gut entwickelt, daß auch andere User berichten, wo was läuft und wo nicht.
Das immer einige nur wissen wollen, wo wir was fangen ist mir auch klar, will hier keine Namen nennen, aber Gott sei Dank ist mir bis jetzt noch keiner davon über den Weg gelaufen, bzw, hat meine Angelplätze blockiert.
Das du wegen deines  Bekannheitsgrades teilweise verfolgt wirst weiss ich auch , mir erzählen auch ständig irgendwelche Angler: Ja der Suntken hat da und da auch wieder gut gefangen. Das man dann etwas vorsichtiger wird ist ja verständlich.
Martin und ich werden morgen auch in Emden sein und in den und beiden bekannten Gewässer unser Glück probieren. Mal schauen was so passeirt.

Mfg H.Christians


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (17. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Leute, 

war heute morgen wieder angeln und konnte nur einen 43er Barsch überlisten. Hier noch mal ein Foto vom 46er Barsch von vor 2 Tagen:g


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (17. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hmm, irgend wie will es nicht so recht;+


----------



## IngoSuntken (17. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ albatros junior: Toller Fisch!

Heute waren wir zu dritt unterwegs (mein Kumpel Holger, unser AB-Holger und ich)! In der Morgendämmerung waren wir am Wasser und nach zwei Würfen hatte ich den ersten Hammerbiss,....Gufi abgezogen, Zander weg! Egal weiter!
Es folgten weitere harte Bisse, teilweise war dann der Schwanz über den Jighaken gedrückt oder die Zander lösten sich im Dril! War echt, wie im falschen Film. Unglaublich!
 Dann hatte Holge einen Biss und mehr Glück: 57er Zander. Nun begann auch er eine Serie von Fehlbissen, die einfach unerklärlich war! Die Jungs raubten und man ist machtlos!? 
Ein Stellenwechsel brachte unserem AB-Holger dann zwei verlorene Zander im Drill, einer davon war gut!
Ein weiterer Stellenwechsel brachte Holger dann bei den ersten Würfen einen 60er Zander, sein zweiter heute. 
Aber auch hier wieder, ganz anderer Kanal, aber es kamen erneut
Fehlbisse. Plötzlich der x-te harte Schlag in meiner Rute und siehe, der Fisch hing sogar mal! Was sich anfangs wie ein guter Zander anfühlte, entpuppte sich als 55er Hecht. Holger hat kurz davor auch einen Hecht von etwa 60cm.
Weitere Würfe brachte wieder einmal Fehlbisse, bis ich erneute mal einen Biss verwerten konnte...........ein 45er Hechtlein! 
Das war es dann auch für heute!
Trotz der Fänge ein denkwürdiger Tag, denn wir hätten eigentlich zweistellig sein müssen. Trotz Schwanzdrilling und perfekt montierter Gufis, waren die Zander heute die Sieger! Scheinbar attackieren sie zwar, aber noch wohl sehr lustlos! 
Wir bleiben am Ball!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Uns ging es nicht viel anders heute,Wir haben von 7.30 Uhr bis ca 14.30 an 4 verschiedenen Kanälen geangelt und überall das gleiche,entweder Fehlbisse oder Hechte.
Bis zum Ende der "Tour" konnten wir 6 "Hechte" von 25-55cm landen,Zander Fehlanzeige,obwohl da ein paar richtig gute Bisse bei waren#d .

Naja das waren zwar nicht die Zielfische aber was solls, so ist das nunmal,fürs erste mal Gufi-angeln dieses Jahr war es ein ganz lustiger Tag.

Und die Saison ist noch sooooooo laaaaaang:q 

Gruß
Martin

@AlbatrosJunior
Sehr schöner Barsch,Glückwunsch#6


----------



## dosco (18. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hi,

bin ab donnerstag 4 tage loppersum. freue mich mal wieder wie ein kleines kind. hoffe meine freundin und ich werden zu zweit viel spass und gutes wetter beim spinnfischen haben (hauptsache kein regen).

a) kann mir jemand kurz ein paar tipss über das nachtangeln geben (erlaubt, wo und welche methodem wh-krabbengefahr???). bzw. wenns im thread steht bitte einfach nur eine miniinfo. aber 700 postings lesen mal eben so... |rolleyes  
will aber auch nicht der 50igste mit den gleichen fragen sein... sorry oder thx...!!!

b) falls wer ne kleine angelparty am wasser mit grillen der selbstgefischten mahlzeit macht.... ich lade mich gerne selber ein und bringe was feines mit...

c) falls wer gerne gesellschaft hat und ein paar stellen abfischen will. sind wir dabei... ansonnsten sieht man sich zufällig am wasser (in den weiten ostenfrieslands... eher unwahrscheinlich   ).
achso: ich weis wie man angelt. ich bin also kein fall für die erste angelhilfe und werde auch niemanden zureden. gehe sonst auch 90% alleine los wegen der ruhe. |bla: 

=> um das zumüllen des threads zu vermeiden...alles gerne auch per pn...

so nun gehe ich wählen... 

allen viel spass und thx, falls wer eine minute für eine antwort findet.

#h 

gruß,
dosco


----------



## Holger (19. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, jetzt mal der Reihe nach....

@ AlbatrosJunior

Oder sollte ich besser Barsch-König sagen? Wunderbare Streifenträger, die du da gefangen hast. Glückwunsch !!!

@ HolgerChr.

Nun bleibe mal bitte ganz ruhig....du hältst das hier alles für einen Kindergarten? Da liegst du wohl mal völlig falsch. Die Geheimniskrämerei, die du hier kritisierst, hat doch seine Gründe. Die hier auch schon weitestgehend genannt wurden. Es ist doch allgemein so, das wir in Ostfriesland ein Zanderparadies haben. Du meinst, die Kanäle zu kennen, die wir im Bereich EMD befischen? Ja, dann ist doch alles wunderbar. Zu deiner Verwunderung kann ich dir aber mitteilen, das wir gar nich mal so viel in der Emder Gegend fischen. 

Es gibt im ganzen BVO-Gebiet wunderbare Kanäle....sei es in Großefehn, in Aurich, in Norden, in der Krummhörn und und und.....

Aber der Grund, das die genauen Fanggewässer nicht genannt werden, ist halt der, das hier massig mitgelsen wird von zig BVO-Anglern, die sich hier nur Infos abzocken wollen, um Zander zu fangen. Das auch viele der Bratpfannen-Fraktion angehören, brauche ich wohl nicht explizit zu erwähnen....

Und da sieht man es irgendwo auch nicht ein, das wir uns die Mühe machen, die Zander an verschiedensten Gewässern zu suchen, dabei auch sehr viel Lehrgeld bezahlen, um dann die hart erkämpften Infos hier an Leute indirekt weiter zu geben, damit diese munter ihre Fische fangen und womöglich auch noch alles abschlagen, was nach Zander aussieht.

Du als Norder kennst die Zustände, wie wir im Übrigen auch, am Norder Tief sehr genau. Is das noch schön....? Und um solche Gewässerbelagerungen zu vermeiden, wird halt der genaue Fangort geheim gehalten. Das müsste im Interesse aller sein, für die der Zander mehr ist als eine leckere Mahlzeit.

Ich denke, das sollte man akzeptieren. Schaue dir doch mal die Threads der Hamburger Angler über ihre Zanderkant an, sei es hier im Board oder in anderen Anglerforen. Dort wird nie über den Ort der Fänge geschnackt, teilweise werden auffällige Hintergründe bei den eingestellten Fotos wegretuschiert. Darüber regt sich aber niemand auf. Denn jeder weiß, das der fleißige Angler belohnt wird und sich seinen Fisch auch erarbeiten muß.

Ich persönlich finde es auch schade, das es so ist. Aber einschlägige Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen lassen momentan keine andere Führung dieses Threads zu. Alle wollen Zander, aber nicht alle wollen was dafür tun. Und das hat in meinen Augen nichts mehr mit Angeln zu tun.



So, um mal wieder zu Fängen zurück zu kehren.....Der Bericht vom Samstag ist ja dank Ingo bereits online. Ärgerlich mit den vielen Fehlbissen und einigen Aussteigern, aber zumindest sind noch genug Zander da. Schlimmer wäre ein Tag ohne Bisse, und der andere Holger hat ja immerhin noch 2 schöne Zander fangen können.

Am Freitag war ich abends nach getaner Arbeit noch für 3 Stunden los. Nur 2 Bisse, aber die saßen. So fing ich dann noch einen 40er sowie einen 52er Zander.

@ Dosco

Nachtangelverbote gibt es keine. Schöne Gewässer gibt es in der Loppersumer Gegend allemal, die gute Aal- und Zanderbestände aufweisen. Da wären zum Einen das Knockster Tief, das Hinter Tief, das Alte Greetsieler Sieltief, die Abelitz und das Treckfahrtstief. Alles sehr nahe an Loppersum. Wie es mit Krabben ausschaut, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr mit naturködern unterwegs war, sondern nur noch die Spinne benutzt habe. Die Mistviecher sollen aber etwas aktiver geworden sein.


----------



## Uwe_H (19. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ihr Friesenjungs!!!

Ich werde meinen Urlaub über den Jahreswechsel mal wieder in der Krummhörn verbringen...wie siehts denn aus in der kalten Jahreszeit, lohnt es sich da die Spinnrute mitzunehmen??? 

Genau gesagt werde ich vom 30.12. bis zum 5.1. mit der holden Gattin in Greetsiel verweilen und würde dann vielleicht morgens mal früh oder am späten Nachmittag für ein oder zwei Stündchen gemütlich ans Wasser gehen wollen. Einen ganzen Tag würde Ärger mit der Regierung bedeuten, deswegen schlage ich erst gar kein treffen vor, sondern nur die vorsichtige Anfrage, ob es in dieser kalten Jahreszeit überhaupt Sinn Zweck und Spaß macht am Wasser zu stehen??? (Ich hätte dann vor mir die Gewässerkarte rund um und in Greetsiel zu besorgen)

Danke schonmal für eure Infos...


----------



## John Doe12 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Uwe_H


Solange unsere Kanäle nicht zugefroren sind,was eh immer seltener vorkommt,sollte sich ein Versuch auf jeden Fall "lohnen".

Ich habe die letzten Zander dieses Jahr am 31.01. gefangen,da unsere Schonzeit erst ab 01.02. beginnt und da war es auch "saukalt".|krank: 

Morgens oder abends mal 1 bis 2 Stunden sollten dir eigentlich den ein oder anderen Zander,Hecht oder Barsch bescheren.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob der Greetsieler Ortsverein die gleichen Schonzeiten wie der BVO hat,aber das kann dir sicher einer der "Cracks" hier noch beantworten.
Gruß
Martin|wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (19. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Na dann schon mal danke für die Info...ich habe hier noch eine Gewässerkarte von letzten Jahr vom Fischereiverein Greetsiel gefunden, und dort steht: Vom 1. Januar bis 30. April ist das Angeln auf Raubfisch untersagt. #q#q#q Shit, nur für den 31.12. bringe ich keine Angel mit...naja, dann wirds wohl nix mit dem Winterzander...trotzdem Danke...vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal!!!


----------



## dosco (20. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hi,

lese immer wieder, dass ihr die zander auch tagsüber fangt. gilt das auch für aal ?

gruß,
dosco


----------



## John Doe12 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				dosco schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> lese immer wieder, dass ihr die zander auch tagsüber fangt. gilt das auch für aal ?
> 
> ...


 
Das gilt auch für Aal vorausgesetzt man befindet sich am richtigen Gewässer:q 
In 7-11m tiefe ist es eh dunkel.
Im Frühjahr gibt es auch Kanäle an denen man im hellen mehr fängt als im dunkeln und das in "nur" 2-3 m Wassertiefe.:m 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dosco (20. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				972631 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt auch für Aal vorausgesetzt man befindet sich am richtigen Gewässer:q
> In 7-11m tiefe ist es eh dunkel.
> Im Frühjahr gibt es auch Kanäle an denen man im hellen mehr fängt als im dunkeln und das in "nur" 2-3 m Wassertiefe.:m
> 
> ...


 
Hi Martin, und an die netten Petrijünger im Board,

erstmal Danke für die Antworten. Das ist auch ein Teil des Angelns, dass man ein wenig Erfahrungen austauscht. Muss ja nicht gleich mit Bildern oder Angelstellenbeschreibung sein. Das verstehe ich sehr gut! Ausserdem mache ich im AB immer die Erfahrung (handle auch selber so), dass man dann per PN dann doch ein paar Infos ungefähre Infos austauscht. Hier am Main (komme aus Frankfurt) trifft man so auch immer wieder nette Leute. Ist halt genauso wie beim Pilzesammlen (man zeigt sich den vollen Korb, aber sagt nicht wo man was gefunden hat). Das eben ist auch ein Teil der Spannung...

Ich werde vor allem mit 8-10 cm ColaGuFis (21g) versuchen zu fischen. Habe zwar auch ein paar "Joker" und Wobbler (5cm) dabei, aber die dunklen scheinen mir ganz gut. 
Meine Freundin wird wohl nicht so viele Kilometer schaffen und quasi mit Wurm oder KöFi eine markante Stelle (hauptsache tief) mit Angelstuhl und einem Buch  unsicher machen. #6 

Hoffe bei Loppersum am Knockster Tief in Richtung Emden etwas Spinnwandern machen zu können. Luft holen und mit etwas Glück was zum Essen beibringen zu können.

Grüße,
Dosco


----------



## Holger (20. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Dosco 
Wird schon klappen da. Sind sehr schöne Strecken zum Wandern mit der Spinne, und die Zander werden sich bestimmt nicht lumpen lassen... 




War gestern auch noch mal für 2 Stunden am Kanal. 2 Nemos von 40 und 45 cm konnte ich überlisten, dieses Mal gab es aber endlich mal keine Fehlbisse. Mal sehen, ob die Zander-Mamas auch bald wieder zuschlagen oder ob z.Zt. nur die Kinderstube unterwegs ist...


----------



## Holger (20. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ StefanWitteborg


Guten Morgen !!! Nur noch wenige Tage....|supergri 


Aber leere mal dein Postfach, wollte dir was mitteilen....:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...wird gemacht


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@dosco....versuch mal lieber Jig-Köpfe unter 10 g .....ist wesentlich fischträchtiger....


----------



## Guen (20. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Uwe H

Bringe Deine Angel man mit ,Schonzeit ist seit diesem Jahr ab dem 1.Februar !Nehme Dich gerne mal mit auf die Binnenmeere  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Uwe_H (21. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> @Uwe H
> 
> Bringe Deine Angel man mit ,Schonzeit ist seit diesem Jahr ab dem 1.Februar !Nehme Dich gerne mal mit auf die Binnenmeere  !
> 
> Gruss Guen



@Guen: Na das ist doch mal ein Angebot das man ja kaum ausschlagen kann!!! Danke für die Gastfreundschaft!!! Schaffen wir das mal an einem Nachmittag bis zum Abendessen??? Es sollte halt Ehefrauenverträglich sein...will sie ja nicht den ganzen Tag lang in der FeWo sitzen lassen...das wäre dann perfekt!!!


----------



## Guen (21. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> @Guen: Na das ist doch mal ein Angebot das man ja kaum ausschlagen kann!!! Danke für die Gastfreundschaft!!! Schaffen wir das mal an einem Nachmittag bis zum Abendessen??? Es sollte halt Ehefrauenverträglich sein...will sie ja nicht den ganzen Tag lang in der FeWo sitzen lassen...das wäre dann perfekt!!!




Klar ,im Dezember/Januar fische ich meistens von Mittags bis gegen max.16 Uhr !

Gruss Guen


----------



## dosco (21. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

morgen bin ich schon im loppersum

dosco


----------



## polli (21. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So.


Nachdem ich erst Werbung hier gemacht hab ich komm, und Einladungen bekommen hab (Danke Holger), hab ich mich einfach nicht mehr gemeldet.
Grund:
Internetzugang futsch.
Genauer weiss ichs nicht.
Modem oder was.
Hab nach div. Schwierigkeiten den Anbieter gewechselt.

Jetzt will ich mal aber kurz berichten:
Ich war im August in Horumersiel.
Nachdem Familymäßig anfangs nix drin war mit Fischen hats dann geklappt:
Tips vom Kunstködershop in Jever erhalten, Tageskarte geholt und los gings:
Nachdem mir prophezeit wurde, dass Zandermäßig z.Zt. eher nix auf Gummi geht hab ich mich auf Schneider vorbereitet, was nach vielen Tagen Schneider an der Saar für mich nicht wirklich eine Umstellung war :q  :q .
Doch es kam anders:


----------



## polli (21. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Am Tief angekommen mal ein paar Meter gewandert.
Leider nix.
Stellungswechsel :q 
Nochmal ein paar Meter.
Köderwechsel, ein 8er Slotti sollte es bringen.
Nach ein paar Würfen:
Kontakt.
Na bitte.
Leider ausgestiegen.
Fische gibts also.
Weiter gehts.
Kurze Zeit später ein 35-40er Barsch.
Dann noch einer, allerdings 5m kleiner.
1/4 h später:
Endlich der erste Zander.
57 cm.
1/2 h später der nächste.
54 cm.
- Von wegen nur Köfi und kein Gummi -
Dann nochn Barsch und ein strammer Zander von ca. 65 kommt ab.
Scheieise, wenn der Kescher Zuhause im Keller liegt.
Aber es geht noch weiter:


----------



## polli (21. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Zwei Tage vor Urlaubsende von meiner Frau grünes Licht:
"Donn geh halt noch emol, du bisch sunnsch ned zu ertah´h"
Übersetzung:
Geh halt nochmal, du bist nicht zu ertagen"

Gut.
Diesmal ist die Drillmaschine (Tim 8 Jahre) mit dabei.
Es läuft schlechter.
Aber ein Barsch ist wieder drin: 30 cm Schätzungsweise.

Nach einer Stunde, Tim zählt die Möven, macht Unsinn aller Art, dann Widerstand.
Hoppla.
Komischer Drill fürn Zander.
"TIIIIMMMMMMIE, FISCH"
Tim kommt gerade rechtzeitig um zu sehen was da an die Oberfläche kommt:
Erst erkenne ichs an der Schwanzflosse, dann sieht Tim genauso wie ich den breiten Entenschnabel und den mächtigen Kopf eines dicken Hechtes.
Timm ist völlig ausser sich.
Papa auch.
Und der Hecht erst....
*******, kein Stahlvofach und die S.. hat bestimmt 90.
Und er geht ab.
Bremse auf, kreischt und der Hecht explodiert.
Ich lasse ihn.
5 Min. Später will ich Landen.
Richtig, ohne Kescher.
Also runter vom Wehr und ab in die Büsche.
Für son Fisch geh ich auch mal ins Wasser.
Ich seh den Mordssechter (Riesenschädel...) und auch mein Problem:
Der 1/0er Jighaken hängt ganz knapp.
Hoffentlich schlägt er nicht mit dem Kopf.
Mist das Vieh kann Gedanken lesen.
Schütelt den Kopf, und weg ist der Zug.
Weg ist der Hecht.
Das wär mein größter gewesen.
Tims langes Gesicht wird in der Länge nur von meinem getoppt.


----------



## polli (21. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Und die Moral von der Geschicht:
Nach Ostfriesland fahr ich bald wieder.
Mann wie ich euch um eure Gewässer beneide, auch wenn ich zwei Ausnahmetage erwischt haben sollte.

Ich hoffe die Geschichte hat mich etwas versöhnt.

Gruß Polli

PS: Behandelt den Uwe H gut, der erste maßige Zander steht bei ihm noch aus....


----------



## Uwe_H (21. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ,im Dezember/Januar fische ich meistens von Mittags bis gegen max.16 Uhr !
> 
> Gruss Guen



Das klingt perfekt Guen, da kann ich mittags noch ein Krabbenbrötchen mit meiner Holden futtern und sie dann zur Masage in der Geusngheitsoase abgeben und noch einen Tisch bei Poppingas alter Bäckerei reservieren und wir zwei können die Zeit nutzen ein wenig Bötchen zu fahren...

Ich reise am 30.12. am Abend an und am 5.1. am Morgen wieder ab...zwischendrin geht bestimmt was...fänd ich mehr als dufte...

Ja und es stimmt, der erste massige Zander steht noch ins Haus, und warum sollte es nicht ein ostfriesischer sein...wo ich doch selbst Ostfrieslandfan bin und am Ohmbachsee die ersten erfolglosen Versuche mit Teebeutel (Bünting Grüngold und schwarzer Friese!!!) auf Zander gestartet habe!!!


----------



## John Doe12 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Das es auf Gummi momentan eher mittelmäßig läuft,entweder "untermaßige" oder Fehlbisse,zogen wir gestern mal mit Köfis los.
Wie sich herausstellte,die richtige Wahl.
Holger und ich konnten jeder 3 Zander landen mit den folgenden Maßen,69,68,67,66,sowie 50 und 53cm.
Die beiden "lütten" waren knapp gehakt,sodaß sie sich vorm Kescher befreien konnten und noch ein wenig größer werden .
Zwei Aale auf Wurm waren auch noch dabei,die sind aber auch wieder ins Wasser gefallen,das Fische so glitschig sind|supergri .
Wir haben zwar noch ein paar Würfe mit Gufi`s gewagt,aber gestern war wohl eher "Natur" angesagt.
Ein paar Bildchen zum schauen gibts dann auch noch.













Gruß
Martin


----------



## Uwe_H (22. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Schöne Fische, Petri Heil...das steigert die Lust auf den Urlaub umso mehr!!!


----------



## Holger (22. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Martin


Klasse Fische, Glückwunsch zum guten Ergebnis. #6  Es ist einfach zu warm im Moment, da geht mit Köfis halt eher was als mit Gummi. Wann habt ihr denn die Zander gefangen? Morgens oder Abends ? Oder gar über Tag ?

@ Polli
Auch Glückwunsch zu deinem Ergebnis, freut mich das dir das Angeln bei uns gefallen hat. Schade, das der dicke Hecht sich nochmal befreien konnte. Aber du weißt ja jetzt, wo er steht. Wenn du das nächste Mal hier oben bist, holste ihn dir. Und dann isser noch n'bisserl größer....|supergri


----------



## John Doe12 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger und Uwe_H

Danke:m !!!

2 Zander bissen zwischen 19 und 19.30 und der Rest im dunkeln,ab 21.30 Uhr ca. das ganze ging bis ca. 0.30 Uhr und dann war der "Spuk" vorbei.

Ein paar Bisse haben wir noch versemmelt,aber das war dann auch nicht so tragisch.#q 

Gruß
Martin

Ich glaub ich muß meine Bilder woanders ablegen,dieses freenet macht mich wahnsinnig:r


----------



## mangafan (22. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo AlbatrosJunior,

da hast du aber einige schöne Fische gefangen. Mich wundert, dass du mit 11 Jahren schon auf Raubfisch angeln darfst und dass du auch schon alleine angeln gehst. Ich bin 13 Jahre alt und muss, wenn ich angeln möchte, immer warten bis mein Vater mitgeht. Auf Raubfische darf ich auch nicht angeln. Ich mache zur Zeit die Sportfischerprüfung. Mein Ausbilder hat mir auch gesagt, dass Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren in Niedersachsen nach dem Gesetz nicht alleine angeln dürfen und auch nicht auf Raubfische angeln dürfen. 

Hast du vielleicht eine Sondergenehmigung des BVO oder warum darfst du auf Raubfische angeln?

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr wenn ich 14 werde und dann auch endlich alleine und auf Raubfische angeln darf.



Grüsse aus Norden



Mangafan


----------



## polli (22. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das nächste Mal hier oben bist, holste ihn dir. Und dann isser noch n'bisserl größer....|supergri



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht....


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (22. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo mangafan#h

da wo ich immer hingeh, steht direkt (ca. 10mtr.) ein Bauernhaus und
der Besitzer hat einen Angelschein und ist sowie so immer draussen.
Sonst muss ich natürlich auch immer warten, bis mein Papa mitgeht,
das find ich voll sch*****  Ich fang auch im nächsten Jahr mit
dem Angelschein an, da freu ich mich schon risig drauf. Vielleicht
können wir ja mal zusammen los gehn?


----------



## RxlfSchmxtzHH (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Polli: Horumersiel liegt in Friesland...


----------



## polli (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ohgott RalfSchmitzHH:
Verwickel mich bitte nicht in Lokale Grabenkriege.
Ist das das selbe wie Pfälzer und Saarländer?
Fischbach und Burgalber?
Ossis und Wessis?
Klär mich mal auf....


----------



## RxlfSchmxtzHH (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

 @polli: Viel schlimmer ;-)

Nein, Spaß beiseite: Ostfriesland liegt ca. 20 Kilometer westlich von Horumersiel. Du selber warst in Friesland/Oldenburg zu Gast. Bin selber vor Jahren zugezogen und habe mir mit dieser Pauschalisierung gleich zu Beginn viel Freunde gemacht . Als Friesländer poste daher auch nicht in diesem Form, wenngleich in ab und an mit Ingo Suntken in Ostfriesland unterwegs bin.

Ich vermute mal, das Du in Friesland am Hohenstief gefischt hast? Gruss Ralf


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@all...so werde mich jetzt erstmal abmelden...

Bin ab Montag an den ostfriesischen Gewässern unterwegs...mit Holger&Ingo!

Also bis Montag...auf das es kälter wird!!!

greetz der Stefan


----------



## Holger (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Yo, ab Montag geht es los...

@ Stefan
Werde dich Sonntag Nachmittag noch mal anphonen, habe nämlich ne kleine Änderung unseres ursprünglichen Planes für Montag vor.

Also sauf nicht soviel Samstag, wenn du lallst, leg ich wieder auf...:m


@ all

Melde mich dann auch ab bis zum 03.10. Berichte über Zander folgen (hoffentlich)...


----------



## polli (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ralf:
Am Crildumer Tief

PS: Werde evtl mit Kumpel nochmal Anfang November in "Friesland" sein.
Vielleicht auch mal in Ostriesland. Oder im Westlichen Ostfriesland..


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Viel Spass Euch beiden  Hier bei uns im Berliner Großraum werden bereits stattliche Zander gefangen .. wünsche Euch ebensoviel Erfolg .. mfg basti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...alles klar...wenn ich nicht rangeh, rufe ich zurück...bis denne

@meridian...danke danke...mal sehen was die dicken Omas sagen...

bis dahin....


----------



## polli (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Na Uwe, am wildern?


----------



## IngoSuntken (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ witteborg: Entleere doch bitte deinen Posteingang!  :g


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...passiert....


----------



## Uwe_H (23. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				polli schrieb:
			
		

> Na Uwe, am wildern?



Wildern??? Ich lese nur...

Aber nicht dass den Friesenjungs hier etwas mulmig wird wenn plötzlich eine geballte Ladung Pfälzer hier auftaucht!!!


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Nachdem Martin und Holger hier einige wunderbare Zander gepostet haben, die sie auf Köderfisch fingen, kann ich einige Zander vermelden.

Heute war ich morgens endlich mal wieder einige Stunden mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und fing 4 Zander. Leider 3 von etwa 40-45cm und einer von den so oft gefangenen 55cm. Köder waren 10er Kopytos. Wie so oft in diesem Jahr gingen die besten Fisch verloren. Ein großer Zander folgte dem Gufi beim Herausheben am Ufer und brachte einen mächtigen Schwall im Wasser und einen guten Fisch hatte ich kurz im Drill, doch die großen Zahnspuren im Bauchbereich des Gufis zeigten mir, dass er ihn von unten genommen hatte, vorbei an Jighaken und Schwanzdrilling. Eine unheimliche Serie von verlorenen Großfischen hält an....! Aber immerhin, sie sind da und kommen bestimmt auch bald mal wieder für nen Landgang aus dem Wasser!   

Im Anhang der 90er aus der vorletzten Woche! Nicht von mir, aber ich durfte ihn keschern! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (26. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hallo.leute:m

toller zander den ihr da gefangen habt der hat sicherlich hart gezogen...|supergri
und nun zu den anderen zander die sind eigenlich nicht ziehmlich groß aber hauptsache sie schmecken gut|supergri ......


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ albatrosjunior: Die leben alle noch!


----------



## dosco (26. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hi,

soeben vom urlaub aus loppersum zurück. hat super viel spass gemacht. meine olle (öhm... perle) hat mich übel abgehängt. 3 zander sie und ich nix... grrrr....
#q 

dank michael und guen haben wir einen klasse urlaub gehabt. toll entspannt und die landschaft, luft und sonne eingesogen. 

hoffe das bekommen wir nächstes jahr wieder hin... 

noch mal 1000thx an guen!!! so ein boot ist schon megageil!!! 

|wavey: 

dosco


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (27. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hallo :m

oh wusste ich ja nicht, schade den 55 könntet ihr ja mitnehmen oder nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Guen (27. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@dosco

Nix zu danken ,leider lief es ja nicht sooo gut  #d !Naja ,drei kleine Zander hatten wir ja  !Wobei Deine bessere Hälfte wirklich ne tolle Nummer hingelegt hat  #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Heute waren wir zu dritt los. Stefan Witteborg, Holger und ich! Wir kämpften mit dem Seitenwind und die Köderführung war alles andere als gut. Trotzdem konnte ich noch vier Zander (59, 56, 48 und 45cm) fangen und mehrere Fehlbisse verzeichnen. Holger und Stefan blieben leider ohne Fisch und hatten Pech mit einigen Fehlbissen, z.B. wurde Holger ein Gufischwanz "geklaut"! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## hans (30. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#hHallo wir sind gestern auch noch zu dritt zum guffiangeln, das ergebniss in einer stunde 6 stück in längen von knapp unter 60 bis 67 cm, das gewässer befindet sich in der krumhörn.


----------



## John Doe12 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Holger und ich waren heute morgen von 8-12Uhr unterwegs.

Die Fänge: 4 Zander (45,59,61) und 63cm
1 Hecht (66cm)
1 Barsch (27cm)

Einen Zander der "besseren" Kategorie hab ich im Drill verloren,weiß zwar nicht warum aber was solls.#q Glücklicherweise hab ich ihn nicht gesehen,aber den Zinnober den der angestellt hat im vergleich zu den "normalen"  düfte der wohl ab 70 aufwärts gelegen haben.
Einen Gufi bekam ich nach dem Anhieb ohne Schwanz wieder und 2-3 Bisse hab ich selber versemmelt,zu langsam oder was weiß ich,bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste:q .

Gruß
Martin


----------



## polli (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, nächste Woche wird gebucht.
Im November komm ich mit nem Kumpel nochmal.
Ihr werdet mich nicht los....
Keine Angst.
Bis auf einen darf aber alles wieder schwimmen, falls überhaupt was geht....
Der eine wird dann in Linsen gereicht.
Falls es nix gibt, gibts Ravioli


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich habe mich heute in der Emder Gegend durch die schlechten, sonnigen Bedingungen gekämpft und konnte aus drei Bissen auch noch drei Zander machen! Wieder einmal nette Fische, aber wo sind die 60+ hin? Seltsame Saison bisher!? 58, 55 und 40cm waren sie lang! Leider begann man dann gegen kurz vor 18 Uhr mit dem Pumpen und so konnte ich die ersehnte Dämmerungsphase nicht ausnutzen! Also machte ich mich auf ein Richtung Greetsiel und siehe da, es war sogar noch Platz da!  :g 
Stefan Witteborg, der dort in der vergangenen Tagen gut gefangen hat (er wird noch berichten, wenn er wieder daheim ist) war dort und ich gesellte mich zu ihm. Wir bekamen zwar noch einige wenige Bisse und einen Nachwimmer an der Oberfläche, aber auch hier nahm die Strömung gegen 19 Uhr zu. 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo

Die 60+ gibt es auch noch,war vorhin mit Holger noch für 2 Stündchen hin und siehe da ein 65er,hatte es auf meinen Kopyto abgesehen.

Sonst war nichts außer 2 Fehlbissen bei Holger und ein paar Zupfern,die wohl eher Barsche waren oder kleine Zander,vielleicht auch Halluzinationen#c.

Naja,wir werden nächste Woche noch ein bis zwei Versuche auf Aal starten und dann ist damit auch erstmal Schluß und wir können unsere ganze Aufmerksamkeit den Raubfischen widmen.|splat2: 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ 972631: Klar gibt es die 60+ noch!  #6  Da habe ich ja sonst auch jedes Jahr mehr als genug von gefangen. Und weg sind sie ja nicht! Nur liegt es auch am Gewässer! Da wo ich die alle fange, hat man momentan eine gewaltige Dominanz bei den 40-55cm Zandern. Aber es lauern auch gute 90+ dort. Das hält mich an dem Kanal, sonst nichts..........
In einem bestimmten Kanal ist es ja momentan ganz einfach, einen 60+ zu fangen!  :g  Werde da wohl auch gelegentlich mal auftauchen in Zukunft(siehe heute)! Wir sehen uns.............!

Gruß Ingo!

P.S.: Schöner Fisch, dein 65er!


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Die Kleinfisch-Serie  #c geht weiter:
Heute waren es 6 Zander (56,55,50,40,40 und 35cm) ein 55er Hecht und ein netter 33er Barsch.
Köder: 11er Slottis, 10er Kopytos und 15er Wedge Tails!
Immerhin tat sich ja etwas......

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So Leute, mein Angelurlaub ist vorbei......

Es war eine schöne Woche mit ganz ordentlichen Fängen. Absoluter Neuling in Sachen GuFi-Angeln bin ich ja mittlerweile nicht mehr, aber mir fehlt schon noch einiges an Know-How. Deshalb ist es für mich wichtig zu sehen, das ich regelmäßig fange. Und das hat die letzten 10 Tage ganz gut geklappt. Mit dem erhofften Zander über 70 cm wurde es zwar nix, aber ich konnte trotzdem einige schöne Fische bis 65 cm fangen. Überwiegend kamen GuFis zum Einsatz, zweimal wurden auch Köfis angeboten.

In der vergangenen Woche war ich auch ein paar Male mit anderen Boardies unterwegs (Ingo Suntken und Stefan Witteborg), was Fisch und Spaß gebracht hat. Ingo kenne ich ja schon länger, Stefan erst seit vergangenem Montag.

Hat viel Spaß gemacht mit dir Stefan, immer gerne wieder. Und in deinen heimischen Gefilden kommen wir dich auch mal besuchen, um den westfälischen Räubern auf den Zahn zu fühlen.

Bilder habe ich leider keine, da wird Stefan noch ein bißchen was von den Fängen einstellen....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo zusammen...
Ja, es waren schöne und fischreiche Tage in Ostfriesland...hechte über 80zig und Zander bis 65zig....ist schon ganz nett..#6 .leider hat der Wind nicht immer mitgespielt..wie Ingo schon sagte, mehr als miese Köderführung...aber es hat ja doch geklappt...
Danke Holger, das kann ich nur zurückgeben, waren echt ein paar nette Tage!
Mit dir auch Guen, und beim nächsten Mal haben wir mehr Glück auf einem der ostfriesischen Meere, aber der Fisch war ja da...nur wir noch zu müde:m ...bin wahrscheinlich am Wochenende 15./16. Oktober schon wieder oben und dann vom 29.10. - 06.11. nochmal!! 
Durch die milde Witterung der letzten Tage wollten die Zander noch nicht richtig, deswegen kamen viele Fehlbisse und "Anstoßer"...was will man machen. "Mal gewinnen die einen und mal ICH"|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Mit Köderfisch funktionierte es auch, nur die netten "kl. Krabben" ließen einen geruhsamen Ansitz, oder einer der es werden sollte, in richtige Arbeit ausarten.... 
Aber eines hat mir der Urlaub auch noch gebracht...mich hat ein neuer Köder überzeugt, ne Holger....
Werde ihn gleich morgen mal unseren Kanalzandern präsentieren....bin mal gespannt was sie sagen....#a 

Und Bilder wird es auch noch geben...muß sie aber erst noch von der Cam auf den Computer ziehen...heute abend gibt es also noch ein bißchen visuellen Input....


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ stefanwitteborg:  #6  (29.10.-6.11.)! Da habe ich Frühschicht und muß auch nicht mehr für die Meisterprüfung üben, so wie in den letzten Wochen und Tagen. Daher habe ich dann viel mehr Zeit, als nur ein paar Stunden. 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@IngoSuntken: Das ist ja top, dann kann es ja richtig rund gehen...normalerweise müßte es sich da ja auch ein wenig abgekühlt haben....obwohl, was ist schon normal...|supergri !!!

Greetz Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ stefan: Richtig. Wenn man von einem bestimmten neuen Kanal absieht, in dem sich in den letzten Jahren ein sehr guter Bestand an Zandern entwickelt hat, der so hoch ist, dass am Kanal allerorts gefangen wird, auch von Kindern mit simpelsten Methoden, so läuft es andererorts noch nicht so gut, wie in den anderen Jahren. Das mag sicherlich mit den Temperaturen zusammenhängen, die noch sehr hoch sind im Moment. Da ich Kontakt zu vielen Zanderanglern aus ganz Ostfriesland bis hin nach WHV pflege, weiß ich, dass es überall noch nicht so läuft, wie in anderen Jahren. Auch einige Angler aus der Emder Gegend, die ich schon seit über 10 Jahre kenne und an bestimmten Kanälen jährlich treffe, haben teilweise noch gar nichts an Zandern gefangen. Und sonst fangen die gut........

Es wird noch viel besser.........!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...ja, das haben wir ja selbst gesehen...denke auch das da noch was geht...grins...


----------



## Holger (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Stefan



Wir haben ja beide einen neuen Köder "lieb gewonnen".



Du den Wedgetail und ich den "Saltshaker" in 11 cm von Lunker City. 

Am besten in "Schweinchen rosa"....:q 

Liebe Grüße auch von meinem Bruder...|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...grüße zurück.......habe heute nochmal ne Bestellung rausgeschickt....und mir die in 11cm auch nochmal bestellt...natürlich auch die Saltshaker...|supergri 

greetz


----------



## Holger (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Mion Stefan !!!

Wegen des "Vorfalls".....

kann ich dich heute Abend mal auf dem Handy anrufen...? Habe da mit jemandem telefoniert und Neuigkeiten für dich. Und du ja vielleicht auch schon welche von deinem Kollegen ???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...rufe dich gleich an...wie lange mußt du arbeiten...hatte es gerade schonmal versucht...greetz


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, heute war ein ganz besonderer Tag! Heute war der Termin meiner Meisterprüfung, für die ich nun schon seit Anfang August intensiv geübt hatte.
Alles lief gut mit heute und als ich gegen 15 Uhr erleichert von der Prüfung nach Hause kam, wollte ich eigentlich schlafen. War total kaputt.
Nun, ich entsann mich, dass ich vor einigen Jahren Jahren direkt nach der Gesellenprüfung nach Norden gefahren bin und vier Zander über 70cm fing. 
Naja, so wie es momentan läuft, gute Stückzahlen, aber unterdurchschnittliche Zander, machte ich mich dann heute auf, um den Prüfungsstress vergessen zu machen. 
Die Bedingungen waren alles andere als gut. Sonne, das Wasser war sehr klar, kurzum, ein mieser Tag. So bekam ich dann auch von 16.30 Uhr bis 18 Uhr keinen Biss. Da ich aber die Vermutung hatte, dass unsere lichtscheuen Zander in der Dämmerung aktiv werden, wechselte ich die Stelle und nach wenigen Minuten Autofahrt gings schnell wieder ans Wasser, die Zeit rannte...........

Die Sonne wurde bereits langsam rot. Nach wenigen Würfen kam der erste Biss. Ein netter 58er lag vor mir. Guter Anfang, dachte ich. Dieser Fisch reichte mir bereits und ich war zufrieden für heute. Naja, nächster Wurf und ZACK, ein 68er wehrte sich wild und landete schnell im Kescher, dann folgte ein Doppelschlag mit zwei 40ern. Langsam wurde es dunkler, es ging auf die 19 Uhr zu, die Sonne war fast weg. Ein 64er und ein 60er folgten bei einem Wechsel der Stelle um ca. 50m. EIn letzter Wechsel, wieder 50m weiter! Man sah die Schnur kaum noch, doch den Schlag spürte ich sehr gut! Ein 70er bildete den Abschluß des Abends! Einfach genial! Und das in natürlicher, ungestörter Umgebung, ohne Massenauflauf, wie mancherorts momentan! 

Da ich allein war, habe ich zwischendurch schnell ein paar Fotos von den Fischen gemacht. So gut es ging..............! Wollte ja auch schnell weiterangeln, weil die Bisse so regelmäßig kamen!

Gruß Ingo!

P.S:: Gern würde ich Fotos anhängen, aber der Button zum Hochladen von Bildern ist hier verschwunden! Wer weiß, wo der hin ist???? Seltsam!


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo

Das war dann ja ein richtig guter Tag,solltest vielleicht noch ein paar Prüfungen machen,scheint ja gut zu funktionieren|bla: |bla: |bla: 

Wenn du auf die "Büroklammer" oben klickst,öffnet sich ein Fenster und du kannst die Bilder wie gewohnt hochladen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Martin: Danke für den Tip, aber ich kann anklicken, was ich will hier! Da passiert nichts! "Anhänge verwalten" ist weg und die Symbole über dem Textfeld sind auch tot!? Seltsam! Vielleicht ein Problem bei der Browser-Einstellung!?
Komisch! Daher kann ich keine Link zu den Fotos einstellen!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben ja beide einen neuen Köder "lieb gewonnen".
> "Saltshaker" in 11 cm von Lunker City.
> 
> Am besten in "Schweinchen rosa"....:q



Moin Friesländer 

.. Holger, das ist DER Köder schlechthin !  Einer meiner beiden Favoriten !!!
Farbe: Bubblegum Chartreuse Flash oder Chartreuse Ice .. sind hier die Knaller.

Schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen .. GRZ dazu.

mfg
basti


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, habe die Lösung! Habe einfach die Systemwiderherstellung bei Windows gemacht! Hatten nen Systempunkt am 4.10.! Passte also! Jetzt gehts wieder! Hier also einige Bilder von gestern! Wie gesagt, war leider allein, daher keine tollen Fotos!


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Einen hab ich noch! 70er auf Gufi-Tasche..............biß fast in der Dunkelheit........


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo: Erstmal gut das die Meisterprüfung so gut geklappt hat..sehr schöne Fische...der Kanal? Also ich kriege die Bilder auch nicht hochgeladen, wie hast du es gemacht? Habe ja auch noch ein paar Bilder die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will...@meridian: Ja das sind echt Topfarben..habe mir gestern direkt wieder welche geordert...grins


----------



## Holger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Glückwunsch zum guten Fangtag und selbstverständlich zum prima Verlauf der Prüfung.
Jetzt dürfen wir dich bestimmt bald Meister nennen....#6 
7 Zander is schon klasse, vor allem stimmte die Größe mal wieder. Und das an einem Kanal, an dem nicht alle 10 Meter ein Angler sitzt und die Platzkämpfe schon beim Parken beginnen, wie es beispielsweise momentan an einem bestimmten, uns allen bekannten Kanal der Fall ist.
Was dort abgeht, fällt schon unter "Belagerungszustand" der Zander....#q 
Aber dank der Vielfalt im BVO haben wir ja die Möglichkeit, uns abseits solcher Gewässer, an denen 24 Stunden "Rush Hour" herrscht, zu begeben und auch tolle Fische zu fangen.
Wie bekommen die Angelurlauber bei Müllers Hobbymarkt immer so schon zu hören...." Zander ??? Die sind hier überall...." |supergri 
PS Ingo, hast du Lust, Sonntag morgen früh aus der Butze zu fallen und ne gemeinsame GuFi-Tour zu starten?
@ Meridian
Ja, die Dinger hat mir mein Kumpel aus HH mitgebracht. Leider hab ich zu wenig bestellt, und einige der Wunderwaffen hängen schon wieder komplett montiert an irgendeinem Unterwasserhindernis in unseren Kanälen....werde aber bald nachordern. Gut gefangen habe ich auch auf die Farbe "Mahi Mahi". Welch Name, in real is das ein grün-gelber Shad....|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Wie mache ich eine Systemwiderherstellung oder dergleichen, damit das mit den Bildern wieder funzt?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Was dort abgeht, fällt schon unter "Belagerungszustand" der Zander....#q



Kann das zuvällig mit dem einen oder anderen Bericht in der einen oder anderen Fachzeitschrift zu tun haben ?¿ 

Die Lunkers kannste auch bei der Catch-Company ordern.

basti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@meridian...da habe ich mir meine auch gestern bestellt...und auch ganz faire Preise....8 Stück für 5,70 ist top


----------



## hreu (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Bei den nachrichten möchte man am liebsten sofort losziehen. Könnt Ihr mir bitte beschreiben wo man solche Fänge hat (Binnengewässer oder Kanal, Aal oder Zander)?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar.
Gruss Helmut


----------



## Holger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Meridian
Ne, mit den Berichten in F+F sowie im Blinker hat das nix zu tun. Besagtes Gewässer wurde dort gar nicht erwähnt. Das liegt eher daran, das einige Leute vor Wochen dort gut gefangen haben und diese Pappnasen sowas nicht für sich behalten konnten. Das dann sowas rumgeht wie ein Lauffeuer is logisch. Und es wird ja auch weiterhin gut dort gefangen. Ein wunderschöner Kanal, der aber immer mehr von seiner Idylle verliert durch den enormen Angeldruck, der dort seit einigen Wochen herrscht. Selbst wochentags geht dort die Post ab.

@ Hreu
Die Fänge, die hier gepostet werden, sind zum größten Teil in unseren ostfriesischen Kanälen gemacht worden. Guen fängt auch viele seiner Zander in den Binnenmeeren. Die Meisten der Fänge in diesem Thread auf Gummifisch, einige der Zander auch auf Köfi.


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie mache ich eine Systemwiderherstellung oder dergleichen, damit das mit den Bildern wieder funzt?


 
@stefanwitteborg

Start/Programme/Zubehör/Systemprogramme/Systemwiederherstellung.

Dort kannst du jetzt "Computer zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt wiederherstellen" wählen.

Kann es sein das du einen Popup-Blocker benutzt?

Ich weiß nicht wie es vorher mit den Anhängen funzte,aber da sich jetzt ein neues Fenster öffnet,könnte es damit auch zusammen hängen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@hreu


So ungefähr sieht es hier aus,da stehen ja gar keine Angler|supergri |supergri |supergri 


Gruß
Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@972631...mal sehen ob es klappt...danke erstmal


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ meridian: Nein, die Zeitschrift hat keine Schuld. Es ist Mundpropaganda vor Ort hier. Denn wenn die Zeitschrift eine Wirkung gezeigt hätte, wären jetzt ja Unmengen von Gastanglern hier! Sind aber nicht.............
Wir habe fast 10000 Mitglieder in unserem Angelverein. Aber zum Glück auch fast 150 Kanäle und auch tolle Seen. Es gibt so viele gute Gewässer, in denen ich es nicht schaffe, zu angeln. Er würde in Arbeit ausarten. Da bräuchte ich mal ein Jahr Urlaub, selbst dann würde ich es wohl kaum schaffen!  

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Acki (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin so die Zeit mit dem Meeresangeln ist erstmal vorbei,werde  jetzt wieder den Raubfischen nachstellen!!#6 

War gestern und heute mal für 2 Stunden auf dem NT,und wie ein Wunder war ich der einzige Angler.|kopfkrat DA im Augenblick in Leybucht gut gefangen wird, treiben sich die Spezis da alle rum( Gott sei Dank)|supergri 
Habe gestern 2 Hechte und 2 Zander gefangen, heute 2 Barsche ca 25cm und 2 große Zander sind im Drill ausgestiegen.|kopfkrat Die andern durften nach den Fotos wieder ins nasse Element zurück:m Gruß Acki

@ Ingo Glückwunsch zu den schönen Zandern#6 
http://img52.*ih.us/img52/3341/achim2407xu.jpg
http://img52.*ih.us/img52/249/achim2433ej.jpg


----------



## hreu (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Holger und 972631, plane noch in diesem Jahr eine Tagestour nach Ostfriesland.
Könnt ihr mir bestimmte Gewässer empfehlen, wenn ja, welche. Bevorzuge Zander und auch Aal. 
Wo bekomme ich die Karten?
Zu welcher Jahreszeit ist das Fischen an den Gewässern am erfolgsversprechenden?
972631, um welches Gewässer handelt es sich auf dem idyllischen Bild?
Holger, welche Binnenmeere empfiehlst du?
Ich weiß, viele Fragen, aber angeln mach ich dann selbst.


----------



## Holger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Hreu
Hui, das sind ne Menge Fragen. 
Sollst aber auch ne Menge Antworten kriegen.|rolleyes 
Aber auf die Frage nach DEM Gewässer wird es schwierig. Aale und Zander willst du fangen. Wenn du deine Tagstour nicht bald machst, wird es wohl schwierig, noch Aale zu fangen. Bei Zandern hast du hier die freie Auswahl, und die Herbstzeit ist ja bekanntlich mit die Beste auf Raubfische.
Ich möchte dir an dieser Stelle vielleicht 2 Gewässer ans Herz legen....zum einen das Knockster Tief zwischen Loppersum und dem Sammelbecken in Rysum. Dort kannst du überall gut fangen, kannst mit der Stellenwahl wenig verkehrt machen. Aale gibt es genug im Knockster Tief, und für seine guten Zander ist es weit über Ostfriesland hinaus bekannt. Jedes Jahr werden auch zweistellige Zander auf die Schuppen gelegt.
Das andere Gewässer ist das Fehntjer Tief, welches sich von Großefehn Richtung Emden erstreckt. Sehr gut auf Aal & Zander während der gesamten Strecke.
Gastkarten bekommst du in Moordorf bei Müllers Hobbymarkt oder Angelcenter Wessels, in Großefehn bei Renken & Escher Freizeitmarkt und in Emden beispielsweise bei Janssen & Kruse Baumarkt.
An Binnenmeeren haben wir auch ein paar, einige sind aber für Gastangler nicht erlaubt. Soweit ich weiß, zählt das Kleine Meer nicht dazu und ist mit über 120 ha gar nicht so klein. Dieses würde ich dir ans Herz legen. Allerdings brauchst du ein Boot, und dieses ist dort schwierig zu leihen. Wir haben hier auch einige Baggerseen,, die vom Ufer aus gut zu befischen sind. Da wäre der Tjücher Moorthun, der Kolk Oldersumer Neuland und der Kiessee Tannenhausen. (alle genannten Seen sind gut zugänglich und zwischen 10-20 ha groß). Dort hast du ebenfalls einen guten Aal- und Zanderbestand.
Für mehr Fragen stehen wir Ostfriesen hier gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@acki

Freu dich bloß nicht zu früh |supergri :m  :m .Wir sehen uns wahrscheinlich eher als du denkst.#6 
An besagtem Kanal,können sich andere austoben,ich werd da gelegentlich vorbeischauen und den Gufi durchziehen,immer auf der suche nach dem ultimativen Zander,kann ja nicht sein das dort nur Zander bis knapp 70cm gefangen werden,ein paar Stellen kenn ich noch, an denen noch keiner geangelt hat hehe.

@hreu
Da war wohl wieder einer schneller,macht nichts,das Gewässer auf dem Foto ist das Norder Tief.Sollte nur ein Beispiel für den ersten Eindruck sein,aber die Gewässer sehen nunmal fast alle gleich aus hier.Alles andere hat Holger,(Danke),ja schon erklärt.
Mit den Aalen wird es wirklich bald vorbei sein,sie sollten eigentlich nochmal ziehen,aber ich hab es jetzt aufgegeben.Wir haben es die letzten drei Tage an unterschiedlichen Gewässern versucht,aber meist ging garnichts oder ein paar Einzelfänge.
Zur Zeit haben wir hier 2 Boardies aus Hannover,die es auf Aal abgesehen haben,aber mehr als ein paar Schnürsenkel,konnten wir den beiden nicht bieten. Holger Chr.konnte vorgestern noch 2 schöne Räucheraale fangen.Heute abend testen die beiden noch einen anderen Kanal und wenn da auch nichts läuft,dann sind die "Schlangen"eben nicht unterwegs,kann man nichts machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, hier wie versprochen ein paar Bilder aus Ostfriesland..nicht alle perfekt...:m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Und noch welche....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Jetz noch welche von Holger...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

und noch zwei schöne Wolkenformationen....


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ stefan: Tolle Bilder! War ne lohnenswerte Woche! #6  Wir sehen uns!
Worauf hast du denn die Wolken gefangen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo..danke...ja das war sie...bis Samstag in 9 Tagen.|wavey: ..
Die Wolken haben auf Luftschlosstail in gelb-grün-gestreift gebissen  

greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Stefan 

Feine Bilder hast du da gemacht bzw. ich....#6  

Aus der Woche gibt es noch ein Bild mit einem Eimer drauf, vielleicht komm ich da auch noch ran...|supergri |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...ja das Bild wäre doch der Bringer...schicke dir meinen Bericht morgen zu, habe es heute nicht geschafft

gruß und schönen Feierabend...

p.s. werde wohl das Weekend um den 15.10. in Bedekaspel sein...


----------



## Holger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Jo, warte drauf.

15.10 is ganz gut, da müsst ich auch mal Zeit haben. Wäre ja schön, wenn man dann wieder was gemeinsam starten könnte....|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...da geht bestimmt ne Gufi-Tour...


----------



## hreu (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Holger und 972631,

ich bedanke mich bei euch beiden. Habt mir mit euren Informationen sehr geholfen #6

Werde mich jetzt mal daran machen meine Kumpels zu begeistern, denn ich fische nicht gern allein.

PS: Ab wann hat der Raubfisch bei euch Ostfriesen Schonzeit?

972631, du sprichst von Boardies, sind das Gäste, wenn ja, bietest du auch Hilfe vor Ort an?

Gruss und Dank aus dem Weserbergland an euch beide.


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@hreu

Schonzeit ist vom 01.02. bis zum 30.04.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Acki (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin war heute Morgen auch nochmal los 1 Barsch 1 Hecht   Zander Fehlanzeige|kopfkrat Gruß Acki

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/5323/achim2502tj.jpg
http://img219.*ih.us/img219/4797/achim2490qz.jpg


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Gestern war ich in der Abenddämmerung mit AB-Mitglied Marvin aus Gelsenkirchen los. Er ist hier im Urlaub und wollte gern seinen ersten Gufi-Zander fangen. Ich ging natürlich mit ihm dorthin, wo ich am Mittwoch die sieben Zander 
hatte. Pünktlich gegen 18.30Uhr bekam ich den ersten Biss, aber der Zander hing nicht. Einige Meter weiter kam dann der zweite Biss bei mir und nach dem Anhieb war der Widerstand groß! Der Fisch schoß Richtung Mitte, die hart eingestellte Bremse ging los. Dann kamen kurz die Schläge eines großen Zanders, dazu ein guter Schwall an der Oberfläche. Sehen konnten wir ihn nicht mehr, er war ab!
Die Lösung des Ärgernisses lag im Gufi. Der Zander hatte so auf den Gufi gebissen, dass er den Schaufelschwanz auf den Jigkaken drückte und der Schwanzdrilling im gebogenen Gufi verborgen war. Keine Chance.........
Wenige Minuten später bog sich Marvin´s Rute und er hatte einen Zander im Drill. Auch dieser Fisch stieg im Drill aus! Ein weiteres Ärgernis, da er seinen ersten Gufi-Zander knapp verpasste! Schade, dann wurde es schnell dunkel! Heute gewannen die Zander..........

Eigentlich hatte ich heute viel zu tun, aber getrieben durch die unglücklich verlorenen Fische gestern, war ich dann heute wieder um 7 Uhr im dichten Nebel am Wasser! 

Was soll´s, Urlaub, dann kann man sich das wohl mal erlauben.................!

Nach zwei harten Fehlbissen, war gegen 9 Uhr endlich der erste sehr gute Zander im Drill. Heftige Kopfstösse machte er, dann schwamm er auf mich zu und dann an mir vorbei. Jetzt war der Moment, wo ich mich nach dem Kescher bückte! Plötzlich war der Zander ab! Hmm, ist schon unglaublich, wie der rote Pech-Faden sich durch dieses Angeljahr zieht! Zumindest, was große Zander angeht! Der nächste Biss war natürlich auch ein Fehlbiss und so wollte ich gegen 10.30Uhr in Richtung Wagen aufbrechen. Auf dem Rückweg noch kurz einige Würfe an einer markanten Stelle. Ein Schlag in der Rute und zum Abschluß gab es dann noch einen schönen Zander! Immerhin! Nicht ganz 70cm!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...du hast das Pech echt gepachtet..wird auch wieder besser! Aber Glückwunsch zum "fast" 70er...schönes Tier! Und richtig im Sylvester Look:q :q :q


----------



## Holger (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Weiter so, Ingo.....das mit den Großen und den Fehlbissen passiert halt, ist ärgerlich. :g Und zieht sich im Moment wirklich wie ein roter Faden bei dir durch. Aber immerhin stimmt langsam die Größe, bei den Fängen wie auch bei den Aussteigern. Und irgendwann machen auch die großen Zander ihren ersten Landgang....#6  

Die Jagd geht weiter....


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Stefan: Immer wenn ich den Schirm der Mütze nach hinten drehe, kommen die Bisse! :q  Over The Top, sage ich da nur! 

@ Holger: Eine Frage der Zeit............


----------



## Holger (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Achso, wegen der Käppi meintest du "Sylvester-Look".....|uhoh: 

Und ich Dussel such die ganze Zeit auf dem Bild ne Rakete oder n’Glas Sekt...:q 

Naja, Armdrücken sollten wir dann gegen Ingo nicht machen....


----------



## IngoSuntken (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, heute stand endlich mal wieder ein Angeln mit meinem Kumpel Holger auf dem Plan! Ich mache es heute mal kurz. Holger hatte Pech und verlor zwischen 7 Uhr und 10 Uhr einen sehr guten Zander und fing einige kleine Zander bis 55cm.
Ich hatte lediglich drei kurze Attacken, nicht der Rede wert.
Ein Stellenwechsel brachte mir dann einen schönen 68er und einen verlorenen Zander, der nicht schlechter war. Holger fing derweil einen 40er. Als auch hier nichts mehr lief, fuhren wir noch eine Stelle an, zu der Holger partout nicht wollte, obwohl ich dort schon seit Jahren immer gut fange. 
Nun ja, beim zweiten Wurf hatte ich gleich eine harte Attacke, beim nächsten Wurf knallte es erneut und ich fing einen Zander von genau 80cm nicht größer und nicht kleiner! Runde Summe..............
Das war dann auch der Schlußpunkt!

Gruß Ingo!

P.S.: Heute gibt es wieder Sylvester-Fotos!!!

Links der 80er, rechts der 68er, beide auf MANNs SHAD!


----------



## Halo (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Petri,

war bis gestern zum Zander-Fischen am Timmeler Meer, leider ohne Erfolg!

Noch nicht einmal ein bisschen Biss! Was ist denn da los???? :c 

Auch eine Tagestour zur Zanderkuhle blieb erfolglos!

Vielleicht war es einfach zu warm!

Viele Grüße
Halo


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo
Muß sagen deine Fische sind wieder erste Sahne.:m :m :m:m  Weiter so.
Ziehe Morgen gegen Norden zum Zanderfischen lasse mich Hören.
Gruß Hermann aus Moordorf.


----------



## hans (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

|wavey:Hallo Ingo hast ja noch ein paar für uns dringelassen, wir waren gestern auch mit 3 mann los von 14-18 uhr, und das fangergebniss 11 zander von 55-69cm einige aussteiger und fehlbisse köder war der grüne kopyto 8cm andere größen und farben liefen nicht. Ach ja fast vergessen der fangort, die gegend ist sehr einsam und befindet sich in ostfriesland dem flachen land mit den hohen barschbergen (der auf dem foto ist von heini und wird seine nächsten runden in der pfanne drehen).


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Hans: Klar, habe ich welche dringelassen! Lasser immer welche drin (wieder rein)! Ja momentan läuft es bombig! Die Jungs haben einen Heißhunger!


----------



## polli (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So.
Gebucht.
Am 01.11. bis 04.11. bin ich bei euch.
Naja, fast bei euch.
Etwas weiter östlich.
Werde g´Gufieren und jerkenn (probieren).
Ich hab ja noch ne Rechnung mitm Hecht offen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Heute ging es noch wieder für einige Stunden ans Wasser! Ich hatte AB-Mitglied Marvin (15 Jahre) aus Gelsenkirchen ja versprochen, ihn nochmals mitzunehmen, da er gern etwas über das Zanderangeln mit Gufi lernen möchte und auch gern seinen ersten Zander darauf fangen möchte! 
Wir legten gleich rasant los, denn bei den ersten Würfen gab es gleich Bisse, wobei ich einen schönen 65er fangen konnte. Kurz darauf hatte Marvin einen Zander im Drill, der jedoch, wie beim letzten Mal bei ihm, unglücklicherweise ausstieg! Schade! Dann bekamen wir es mit einer Beißflaute zu tun und so ging es ab ins Auto, andere Stelle! Hier bekam Marvin kurz vor einen Füßen einen Zander an den Gufi, der sich leider auch löste! Schöne Bißspuren zierten seinen Gufi! Wieder einmal SCHADE! 
Zur Dämmerung hin wählten wir nochmal eine andere Stelle, also schnell hingefahren und los ging es wieder! 
Hier war leider Totentanz, bis um 19 Uhr endlich wieder ein Biss kam und ich einen netten Zander fangen konnte! Er lag jedoch nur in den mittleren 50ern.......!

Marvin´s Einstellung nach dem Angeln finde ich gut, denn er fand allein das heutige Natur-Erlebnis genial und war nicht annähernd enttäuscht, dass er leider nichts gefangen hatte! Wir gehen bald wieder los! #6 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, kleiner Erlebnisbericht vom vergangenen Wochenende...

Am Freitag Abend habe ich mich mit Angler-Boardie "njoy1976" getroffen, der in dieser Woche Urlaub in Timmel gemacht hat. Wir fuhren an einen mir unbekannten Kanal, von dem ich lediglich von Freunden und Bekannten gehört hatte, das dort ein guter Hecht- und Zanderbestand sei. Wir fischten von 17:00 bis 19:30 Uhr. Leider gab es nur wenig "fishy Action", einen Hecht verlor Stefan, ein weiterer packte kurz vorm Ufer nicht richtig zu, hinterließ aber einen mächtigen Schwall. Von Zandern an dem Tag keine Spur.
Schade, das es mit den Fischen nicht geklappt hat, aber es war ein interessanter und lustiger Angeltörn mit einem netten Boardie. Liebe Grüße nach Bochum.....!!!!


Am Samstag bekam ich Besuch von meinem Kumpel Tim aus Schortens. Wir wollten an den hiesigen Kanälen unser Glück probieren. Endergebnis 3 Zander, die alle Tim hatte, leider waren alle nur um die 40 cm. Dazu noch einige Fehlbisse, die wohl auch von Nemos kamen.

Egal....

Denn Sonntag ging es weiter. Wieder ging ich mit Tim auf Zandertour. Morgens gegen halb 8 kamen wir am Wasser an, es gab in der ersten Stunde allerdings kaum Bisse, und wenn, extrem vorsichtig. Dann fing Tim einen 45er, mit Bissen wurde es nicht besser. Wir entschieden uns, den Kanal zu wechseln.
Das war eine gute Entscheidung, denn am neuen Platz hatten wir enorm viele Bisse, die leider erstmal nicht zu Fisch führten. Tim hatte generell an diesem Tag irgendwie Pech, 2 Aussteiger von schönen Zandern, dazu diverse Fehlbisse. Ich hatte mehr Glück, und konnte einen 67er Zander fangen, der knallhart ganz knapp vorm Ufer einstieg.
Danach hatten wir noch einige Fehlbisse (die Zander bissen teilweise wirklich heikel), als wir uns entschieden, gleich abzubrechen, da der Magen knurrte. Die obligatorischen 5 letzten Würfe, als es plötzlich wieder bei mir rummste. Ein bildschöner 62er durfte einen kurzen Landgang antreten....
Danach war dann endgültig Feierabend.
Bilder hab ich gemacht. Da ich zu dusselig bin, die einzustellen, macht Stefan Witteborg das für mich. Stefan, ich mail sie dir mal rüber...


----------



## Pike79 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe mich in diesem Thema bisher nicht zu Wort gemeldet, aber nachdem ich hier alles von vorn bis hinten durchgelesen habe, dachte ich, dass mir der ein oder andere von euch vielleicht ein wenig weiterhelfen kann.

Zunächst einmal möchte ich was zu dem ominösen Zanderparadies sagen.
Ich denke es handelt sich um den gleichen Kanal, den ich in der Vergangenheit des öfteren befischt habe.
Mein Angelkollege und ich fingen an den meisten Tagen zweistellig und Größen zwischen 3-7 Pfund.
Mittlerweile habe ich die Fischerei an dem besagten Kanal aufgegeben, da es sich dort zeitweise ähnlich verhält wie an den schlimmsten Karpfenpuffs.

Unsere Fische fanden nach einem schnell gemachten Foto wieder den Weg in die Freiheit, aber leider habe ich auch das absolute Gegenteil gesehen.
Es gab Tage an denen unheimlich viele Angler unterwegs waren und das Wetter sehr dazu beigetragen hat, dass auch alle sehr gut fingen.
Ich konnte mit ansehen, wie um mich herum jeder gefanger Zander abgeschlagen wurde und niemand scherte sich um die Fangbegrenzung von max 5 Fischen.
Die Tatsache wie egoistisch die meisten Angler den Raubfischbestand eines Gewässers niederholzen nur um evtl. dem Nachbarn noch ein dickes Filet zu verkaufen ist wirklich traurig.

Mein Kumpel und ich haben die Angelei an dem Gewässer eingestellt, da wir
mit diesem Kahlschlag nichts zu tun haben wollen.

Ich kann auch die Boardies verstehen, die nicht sagen wollen, wo sich dieser kanal befindet,
vielleicht aus dem Motiv nicht als kahlschläger gelten zu wollen oder einfach nur um sich den Kahlschlag von anderen nicht vermiesen zu lassen!

Wir haben uns der Hechtangelei verschrieben, da wir von diesem Fisch leider noch keine Exemplare in kapitaler Größe gefangen haben.

Jetzt meine Frage... könnte mir jemand ein gutes Hechtgewässer empfehlen, wo man wenigstens noch seine Ruhe haben, und eine reele Chance auf einen kapitalen haben kann?

Ich wäre für eine Antwort sehr dankbar und wenn vielleicht jemand Lust hat auf eine gemeinsame Tour hätte, wäre das natürlich noch interessanter.

Mfg, M.


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Pike79: Ja, der ominöse Kanal, bzw. der Leybucht Verbindungskanal! Ich habe jetzt Urlaub und könnte, wenn ich wollte, dort jeden Tag angeln! Mache ich aber nicht! Will mir das da keineswegs antun, auch wenn ich dort mit Sicherheit viel mehr Zander gefangen hätte, als in den letzten Tagen an anderen Kanälen! Es ist mir aber wichtiger, in ungestörter, natürlicher Umgebung zu angeln, ohne mehrere Angler zu treffen. 
Auf Hecht hat man derzeit wieder bessere Chancen, ein gutes Exemplar zu fangen. Durch den Zanderboom der letzten Jahre werden viele kleine Kanäle überhaupt nicht mehr befischt, so dass man dort mittlerweile extrem viele Hechte und auch gute Schnittgrößen fängt! Auch 90cm+ sind dort immer drin.
Ich selber fische ja nicht auf Hecht, sondern nur auf Zander, was mir eigentlich jährlich immer mindestens 4-5 zweistellige Hechte nebenbei bringt, wenn ich die letzten Jahre so zurückblicke. Mancher spezialisierter Hechtangler schafft das nicht! Da ist nun die Frage, was besser ist!?
Weiterhin mit Gufi auf Zander, oder speziell nur auf Hecht!?

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Pike79
Ich denke, du hast da was falsch verstanden.
Wir distanzieren uns ebenfalls klar von diesem Gewässer, und von dem Verhalten, welches dort an den Tag gelegt wird. Von den Leuten hier ist keiner, der Filet-Geil ist, ganz im Gegenteil, das Gros der Zander wird nach kurzem Landgang wieder seinem Element zugeführt.
Der Kanal wird hier namentlich nicht erwähnt, damit nicht noch mehr Leute dorthin pilgern, als es ohnehin schon der Fall ist. Dieses ist der einzige Grund, und nicht der, das wir uns dort bereichern können.
Denn man kann auch woanders schöne Zander fangen....
Zu deiner Hechtfrage:
Gute Fänge werden viel im Kiessee Tannenhausen, den Kolk Collrunge und im Timmeler Meer gemacht.


----------



## xonnel (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo !

Ich bin gestern nach einer Woche "Aal" Angeln aus Ostriesland mit meinem Angelkumpel nach Hannover zurückgekehrt.
Unsere Gastgeber waren Martin und Holger. Beiden an dieser Stelle noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön. Wir wurden quasi rund um die Uhr betreut, mit Unterkunft, Gastkarten, Tipps und Köfis versorgt und haben oft zusammen geangelt. Auch alle anderen Angler (viele Boardies), die wir vor Ort getroffen haben, waren sehr nett und hatten den ein oder anderen Tipp parat.
Wir haben 6 Nächte lang gefischt, leider waren den verschiedenen Gewässern kaum Aale zu entlocken. Das kann man wohl eigentlich nur dem sehr guten und für die Jahreszeit viel zu warmen Wetter anlasten, da sich unsere Gastgeber sehr bemüht haben, uns verschiedene Angelplätze und somit auch Aal zu präsentieren. Aber die alte Weisheit .... wenn der Aal nicht will, hilft alles nichts .... gilt nun einmal auch in Osfriesland.

Zum hier teilweise etwas "heiss" diskutierten Zanderthema möchte ich mich als Gastangler gar nicht so grossartig äussern. Wir haben letztlich auch Zander gefangen und einige mitgenommen, allerding nur Exemplare über 60cm.

Sicherlich lassen sich an den ostfriesischen Gewässern deutlich bessere Fänge erzielen als z.B. in Hannover, allerdings steht man ohne ortskundige Hilfe der riesigen Wasserflsche, die einem zur Verfügung steht, ziemlich hilflos gegenüber.

Insgesamt war es ein sehr gelungener Urlaub, welcher ohne unsere klasse Gastgeber so sicherlich nicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Wir werden wiederkommen, keine Frage 

Noch einige Aufnahmen


----------



## hans (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

|kopfkratDas mit dem verbindungskanal stimmt bin gestern abend noch mal eben hin, da war der teufel los, massig angler aber keine fische!!, habe selber ein paar würfe probiert null bisse, endlich werden die zander schlauer und beißen nicht mehr auf alles. angle eigentlich gerne dort aber nicht zur zeit, deshalb heute morgen zu meiner neuen stelle, in 1,5 stunden 9 zander der erste biss schon im dunkeln beim probewerfen, werde jetzt trotzdem das gewässer wechseln und die stelle als hotspot mir merken, kehre jetzt zu dem gewässer zurück wo ich meinen ersten größeren zander gefangen habe, ich glaube es ist auch ingo seine strecke (die hintergründe auf den bildern kommen mir so bekannt vor) vielleicht sieht mann sich ja mal.


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger und Pike79: Richtig, wir setzen fast alles zurück! Die Betonung liegt bei fast! Gelegentlich nehme ich mal einen Zander, vielleicht mal zwei mit. Meist aber keinen! Denn in erster Linie steht das Fangerlebnis und nicht das Sammeln von Filets. Leider halten sich immer noch nicht alle an die 5 Zander, die mal pro Tag mitnehmen darf, obwohl das schon der Wahnsinn ist. Habe jetzt in den letzten Wochen insgesamt von allen Zander 6 Stück mitgenommen. Und das ist eigentlich schon zuviel. Es sein denn, man muß sich zwanghaft von Fisch ernähren! 
Drei von den Zander habe ich selber behalten und da kann ich dreimal von essen! Wenn das nicht reicht.............

@ hans: Glaube ich kaum, denn sonst hätten wir uns in den letzten 10 Jahren schon mehrmals dort getroffen, so oft, wie ich da bin! Und die Stückzahlen passen auch nicht zu der Strecke, jedenfalls momentan! :m
Und da wir in letzter Zeit oftmals gleichzeitig untertwegs waren und du teilweise mit ner Dreiergruppe, hätte ich euch irgendwann mit Sicherheit gesehen! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## hans (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

|kopfkratHallo ingo, das liegt daran das ich nur vorne geangelt habe, meist auf karpfen, habe dieses jahr mit guffis angefangen, und dort direkt bei der brücke meinen ersten großen zander gefangen, und bin dann mal weiter nach hinten gewesen (sind ein paar kilometer) habe aber nur ein paar bisse bekommen und leider keinen fisch war eben noch anfänger, die stückzahlen kommen nicht aus dem gewässer ist ein anderes.


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Hey, großer Zander!? Und den hast du uns hier vorenthalten!? Oder erkennt man auf dem Foto zuviel? Dann verstehen ich dich natürlich voll und ganz!


----------



## John Doe12 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Holger Chr. und ich haben heute auch mal wieder ein wenig die Gufis geschwungen.

Allerdings nicht sehr erfolgreich,lediglich 3 Zander von 30 bis 40 cm konnten wir zu einem Landgang überreden,einen schönen Fahradmantel und ein Hinterrad haha.
Achja geangelt haben wir,von ca 17.00 Uhr bis 19.15 Uhr und die Bisse kamen alles ab 18.00 uhr ca.
Aber mit den Fehlbissen geht es einfach so weiter,unglaublich was da im Moment los ist.
Bisse ohne Ende und fast nichts zu verwerten, naja wir haben ein paar schöne Stellen entdeckt,die wir uns für den Winter, falls der noch irgendwann mal kommt,aufheben werden. 

Jetzt mal ein Wort zum Verbindungskanal,ich angel da schon ein paar Jahren auf Aal,die Zander sind da eigentlich schon seitdem es den Kanal gibt und das sind schon etliche Jahre,der ein oder andere wurde beim Aalangeln gefangen,nur mittlerweile haben diese Fische eine Größe erreicht die jeden der eine Rute halten kann dort hinpilgern lässt.
Das wird sich alles wieder beruhigen,wenn die Fänge ausbleiben und das dauert nicht mehr lange,wenn es so weiter geht.
Ich will mich hier nun nicht als "heiligen"darstellen,denn ich hab dort selber geangelt,mit Köfis und auch mit Gufis,allerdings wurden viele Zander wieder ausgesetzt,auf Köfi das wisst ihr alle selber gut genug ist es fast unmöglich trotz frühem Anhieb,Einzelhaken und sonstiges.
Naja das Köfi-Angeln haben wir erstmal für ne zeitlang eingestellt,ich werde sicher nochmal an dem Kanal angeln,allerdings auf Aal,denn das Wetter ist wohl eher für die Schleicher geeignet,anstatt für Raubfische.
Ich entnehme immer noch meine 15 Zander pro Saison und da werd ich auch nichts dran ändern,der Rest und das sind nicht wenig, enden als digitale Erinnerung 
Gelegentlich werd ich dort auch weiterhin mit dem Gufi rumlaufen,denn wenn jemand meint,das er sich dort hinstellt,einmal wirft und nen Zander dran hat,der täuscht sich ein wenig,sicherlich kommt das vor,aber das kann einem an jedem anderen Kanal auch passieren,bzw. ist mir schon oft genug passiert.
Es ist schade das ein Gewässer wie dieses so in Verruf gerät,aber da ich aus Norden komme bin ich einiges gewohnt,was solche sachen angeht.
Ich persönlich finde dieses Gewässer einfach super und es ist egal ob ich was fange oder nicht,diejenigen die halt meinen,das einem die Fische in den Eimer springen sind ein wenig auf dem Holzweg,wie gesagt ich angel schon ein paar Jahre dort und kenne so gut wie jede Untiefe oder Sandbank dort,es ist genau so wie jedes andere Gewässer,mit diversen Hotspots und dementsprechend schlechten Stellen.Als nächstes werden dort wieder die Wollhandkrabben regieren und plötzlich sind alle wieder weg,das geht auch schon seid Jahren so.
Es ist zwar traurig mit anzuschauen was da teilweise abgeht,aber das wird sich alles wieder geben und ich kann wieder in ruhe dort angeln,und wenn nicht such ich mir halt wieder ein anderes Gewässer was solls.
hier noch ein kleines Erlebnis,welches mir vor kurzer Zeit dort passiert ist.Nachdem ich eine halbe Stunde diverse Stellen mit Gufis abgeklopft hatte,nahm ich nochmal einen Wechsel vor und was sehe ich da,steht da nicht schon einer,grrrmmbl.
Naja egal ein paar Meter Abstand gehalten und ein paar mal geworfen,rums und ein schöner 60er Zander kam zum Vorschein,nachdem mir dieser aus der Hand fiel,noch ein paar Würfe und ein 65er folgte bei dem mir das selbe passierte,Kopfschüttelnd packte mein "Nachbar"seine sieben Sachen und zog von dannen.In gebrochenem Deutsch konnte ich irgendwas von "Schade wáren schöne Zander" verstehen.
Naja kurz darauf packte ich auch ein mit der Gengtuung,das diese beiden Zander nicht in seinem Kiosk,oder was auch immer für einem Laden landen haha.
Was dieser "Landsmann" und seine weiß ich wievielen Verwandten dort abziehen,erinnert mich eher an "Heuschrecken" und nicht an angeln.
Naja ich konnte mich nun schon mehrfach mit den netten Herren der WSP unterhalten und diese werden jetzt auch mehrfach kontrollieren.


In diesem sinne
Petri und weiterhin dicke Fische.

Martin


----------



## hans (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo ingo was heist groß, es war halt mein erster größere zander, die anderen waren alle 30-45 cm und dann der erste mit 62 das war schon was, bin ja noch anfänger es kommen bestimmt noch größere!!.


----------



## John Doe12 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@xonnel

Erstmal danke für die Blumen|kopfkrat .

Ja es war schon eine lustige Woche mit euch beiden und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf ein Wiedersehen und dann klappt es auch mit dem"gemeinen ostfriesischen Aal" besser.
Naja den ein oder andern Schleicher habt ihr ja doch zu sehen bekommen|wavey: 
aber du hast es ja schon treffend formuliert,wenn sie nicht wollen,dann wollen sie eben nicht.

Schönen Gruß auch an deinen "Angelkumpel" natürlich auch von Holger,der immer noch offline ist,48h Stunden sind halt auch Auslegungssache 

Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

so hier mal die Bilder von Holger....|wavey: 

Sind ja ganz nette Fische dabei...

Ein dickes Petri von mir...

@ingo...da ist ja der erste große...80zig ist schon ne gute Größe...

...also "Over the Zander"  :m 

gruß Stefan


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

ach da stammt der kleine "hässliche" Zander her, den ich schon woanders bestaunen durfte 

basti


----------



## Holger (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Danke für das Einstellen der Bilder, Stefan...
Ja, das sind meine Zander bzw. von Tim. Der eine Zander auf dem Bild war leicht verkrüppelt, so fehlte ein großer Teil der Rückenflosse. Dieser war auch nicht verkümmert, sondern schlichtweg nicht vorhanden...

@ Meridian
B....alarm !!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...null problemo...komme Freitag abend hoch...und dann geht es am Samstag und am Sonntag rund....|supergri |supergri |supergri 

@ingo...was ist mit dir...hast du am Samstag Zeit?

@guen...oder wir gehen Samstag aufs Meer?|wavey: 

gruß Stefan


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meridian
> B....alarm !!!


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ stefanwitteborg: Weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich Zeit habe, wir besprechen das noch! 

@ Holger: Schöne Fotos! 

Heute war ich morgens noch für einige Stunden am Wasser, doch nach 15 Minuten war für mich der Angeltag schon beendet! Gegen 7.30 Uhr bekam ich einen sehr harten Biss, den ich mit einem harten Anhieb quittierte. Schnell stellte ich die Bremse leichter ein und ein netter Drill begann. War ein Zander der größeren Sorte. Der typische Schwall kam an der Oberfläche hoch, der Kescher lag bereit, doch was war das!? Der Fisch war ab......... Er hatte am Schwanzdrilling gehangen, denn dieser war vom Gufi gelöst. Ist schon unglaublich manchmal......... Da war es wieder, das Pech! 
Ich überlegte kurz, einfach die Heimfahrt anzutreten, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen weiteren großen Fische eher gering ist. Egal, weiter! Wieder ein Biss und ein 40er hing natürlich bombenfest! 
Nach einem weiteren Fehlbiss ging der Anhieb ins Leere und ich wechselte die Stelle. Beim dritten Wurf knallte es hier gleich, der bessere Fisch hing auch beim Anhieb, war jedoch dann ab.............! 
Die nächsten Bisse konnte ich verwerten, jedoch ohne große Gegenwehr, die man von zwei Zandern der 35-40cm Klasse auch nicht erwarten kann, die übrigens sehr gut hingen! 
Das reichte mir dann auch mit dem Kindergarten und ich war pünktlich zum Essen wieder daheim!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...alles klar...schade mit den Fehlbissen...gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...moin moin...werde am Samstagmorgen ganz früh losfahren, oder doch schon morgen abend...und dann gegen 09.00 am Wasser sein...entscheide es endgültig morgen abend...
@holger..wenn dann steht das Match S04 vs. FCB  

gruß Stefan


----------



## Aalräuber (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Wahren Gestern zu dritt in Greetsiel zum Angeln, sind um 15 Uhr losgefahren und haben bis 19.30 alle möglichen Gummifische durchs Wasser gezogen.
Ergebnis :Null
Hatte auch bis 18.00 nicht wirglich ein gutes gefühl(Sonne prallte vom Himmel wie im August)aber ich dachte das in der Dämmerung noch was gehen würde, leider war das nicht der Fall.Wollen Morgen noch einen Versuch auf dem Bansmeer versuchen,mal schauen ob da mehr zu holen ist.

@ingo
Du wolltest die Nummer vom Obmann in Holland haben,die Nummer ist 0031597521666. Den Namen habe ich leider nicht, meine aber das der gute Mann Raatjes heißt bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ aalräuber: Dankeschön! Werde ihn die Tage mal anrufen! 

Wir waren heute los und hatten 5 Zander. Leider nur von 30cm bis 45cm. Und das auf 11er und 13er Gufis! Di. und Mi. gabe es einmal 3 und einmal 2 Zander! Auch nur bis 45cm. Ist schon seltsam! Und letzte Woche nur schöne Fische....!
Der Kampf geht weiter! Leider ist jetzt mein Urlaub vorbei! 
Montag geht das normale geregelte Leben wieder weiter! Kann auch keine Gufis mehr sehen jetzt! :q 
Freue mich echt wieder auf die Arbeit! #6 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...tach zusammen...
Und wieder ist ein schönes Wochenende in Ostfriesland vorbei! Samstag war ich mit Holger los, wir starteten um kurz vor 14.00 und bekommen direkt Bisse...nur leider so vorsichtig das da nichts zumachen war..|kopfkrat ..dann fing Holger einen 45er..#6 ..der Anfang war gemacht...doch außer weiteren Bissen passierte erstmal nichts...dann zwei Zander innerhalb von 5 Minuten..einer bei mir, einer bei Holger..#6 ..aber leider auch nicht größer...und tschüss...nochmal ein Stellenwechsel, und das Trauerspiel nahm seinen Lauf...gegen 18.45 war dann Schluß..man war das kalt...

Sonntag morgen in aller frühe mit Guen auf eins der ostfriesischen Meere..immer noch ganz schön kalt:m ...wo blieb die Sonne...1. Stelle, und nach ein paar Würfen hing der erste Kollege bei Guen am Haken...leider ein kl. Kollege! Ein paar Minuten später konnte ich einen 54er landen...doch dann war außer ein paar Fehlbissen nichts mehr los...also ab ins Warme und Tee trinken...|supergri !

Danach bin ich dann noch an einen Kanal gefahren und habe es da noch 2 Stunden versucht, kein Spaß bei dem Seitenwind! Doch in Ufernähe war was möglich...ein 59er landete im Kescher..auf schwarzen Wedgetail, sowie 2 40er auf die Lunkers#6 ...

Naja, ein schöner Abschluss..auch wenn diesmal die Größe nicht der Hit war...aber Hauptsache angeln, denn nur das zählt...und wenn es dann noch nette Leute sind#h , mit denen man angeln geht...was will man mehr!

Bis in 2 Wochen


----------



## IngoSuntken (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@stefan: Hast auch ein schweres Wochenende erwischt hier! Gab schon bessere Zeiten! Vielleicht wird der November ja gut!? Wir werden sehen und vor allem testen! 

Gestern stand zum zweiten Mal das gemeinsame Angeln mit den AB-Mitgliedern TOMKRY aus Hamburg und RalfSchmitzHH auf dem Programm!
Der letzte gemeinsame Termin in 2004 war ja ein voller Erfolg mit 8 schönen Zandern und zwei Hechten! 
Nach der schwachen letzten Woche waren meine Erwartungen eher gedämpft, aber im Vordergrund stand ohnehin das gemeinsame Fischen, wobei ein Zander zur Abwechslung natürlich immer besonders nett ist! 
Wir begannen den sonnigen Tag an einem sonst sehr guten Kanal, der uns anfangs leider kaum Bisse brachte. Recht spät stellten sich erste Zupfer ein und Thomas konnte einen Hecht von etwa 55cm Länge fangen. Den Fisch werde ich lange Zeit nicht vergessen, da ich Thomas beim Lösen des Jighakens helfen wollte und mich mit den Fingern in den Kiemen und Zähnen des Hechtes wiederfand. Auch Thomas trug einen Kratzer davon! 
Danach bekam auch Ralf einige Bisse, ebenso ich! Leider konnten wir diese nicht verwerten und so wechselten wir kurz vor dem Mittag das Gewässer! 
Der Wind war mittlerweile sehr stark und die Köderführung nur noch mit Einsatz von schwereren Bleiköpfen möglich. Wir bekamen sofort Bisse und Thomas fing daraufhin zwei gute 60er (geschätzt) auf weißen Sandra, dem absoluten Top-Köder des Tages! Die Kopytos von Ralf und mir fanden eher weniger Beachtung, aber es reichte bei Ralf für einen 45er und bei mir für einen 40er und nem großen Brassen, der von außen gehakt war!
Zudem gab es noch mehrere Fehlbisse bei allen! 
Der Tag war sehr sonnig und wir fingen ja auch einige Fische. Wie ich finde, rundum gelungen! #6 
Eine Wiederholung ist so gut wie sicher............
Danke hier nochmals an Ralf und Thomas!|wavey:  Es war wieder genial mit Euch!

Im Anhang die zwei besseren Zander von Thomas und ein Gruppenfoto vor einem typischen, landwirtschaftlichen Gefährt, wie man es bei uns oftmals vorfindet und riecht!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## hans (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#hHallo ingo ich habe leider keinen mehr gefangen! nicht mal einen zupfer gehabt, bin dort noch ca 1 stunde geblieben, heute der wind stand so günstig nochmal hin aber wieder nichts, macht aber nichts werde die ecke noch ein paar mal antesten, mann sieht sich bestimmt nochmal!!:m


----------



## IngoSuntken (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Hans: Warst Du das denn an der Brücke? Wenn ja, hättest ja ruhig sagen können, dass du das bist! Ja, da geht seit einer Woche nichts mehr! Wenn, dann nur Minis! Aber das wird schon wieder! Dieses Jahr ist ohnehin nicht so gut, wie andere Jahre. Zumindest an bestimmten Gewässern nicht. Werde am kommenden WE, sofern ich Zeit habe, eine andere Richtung einschlagen! Weit weg von Emden...........! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## hans (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin du hattest ja keine zeit bzw. die anderen beiden (der fisch ruft), ich werde am w.e. mal den kanal probieren zu dem ihr gefahren seit, am morgen lief da ja nichts auf meiner stelle, werde es mal weiter in deiner richtung probieren, also petri heil fürs wochenende.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...ja leicht war es nicht...aber hat ja doch funktioniert...grins...und in 10 Tagen geht es ja weiter...mit weniger Wind und ganz hungrigen Zandern...


----------



## TomKry (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin,
von mir auch ein Dank an Ingo und Ralf für den coolen Tag. 
Nach meinem Kneipen- und Zechabend am Freitag in Hannover hat mir der ostfriesische Sauerstoffschock nur halb gut getan. Leide unter fiesen Halsschmerzen, die sich durch den scharfen Ostwind nicht gebessert haben. Aber was soll's. Hauptsache Spaß gemacht.

Viele Grüße und weiterhin Petri

P.S.: Ingo, Du hast völlig vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Du jetzt stolzer Besitzer der Zander-Wandertrophäe bist, die wir Dir mit nahezu einjähriger Verspätung überreicht haben!!!!


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ TomKry: Gute Besserung! Hmmm, die Trophäe............! Echt wunderschön! :q 
Gebe sie dann gleich im Januar an Ralf weiter! Er hat sie verdient für seinen 96er! #6 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## RxlfSchmxtzHH (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Ingo!

Da sei Dir man nicht so sicher! In Euren Gewässern ist das entsprechende Potential vorhanden! Wäre doch schön, wenn dieser Pokal noch ein weiteres Jahr bei Dir wohnen könnte :q !

Auf jeden Fall werden wir noch in diesem Jahr eine Kanaltour vor meiner Haustür veranstalten! Freue mich drauf! Und Tomkry schleppe ich auch noch nach FRI! LG Ralf


----------



## Holger (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Unser Lippstädter Bursch hat heute Burzeltag....#h 

Alles Gute zum 30. Geburtstag lieber Stefan, und sauf nicht die ganze Lippstädter Kirmes leer....|supergri |rolleyes


----------



## John Doe12 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo 

Da schließe ich mich doch an,auch von mir alles Gute und weiterhin große Fische#h .

Feier ruhig bis der Arzt kommt,der 30. ist schließlich was besonderes:#2: 

|laola:


----------



## msdstefan (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Endlich kann ich auch mal wieder ein paar nette Zander aus Leer vermelden. Am Montag war ich mit meiner Freundin |smlove2: bei uns am Polder mit Köfis angeln. Wir waren mit unserem Köderboot an einer Stelle, wo wir sonst im Frühjahr mehrere große Zander gefangen hatten. Eigentlich wollten wir in nur 70cm Wassertiefe mit großen Rotaugen und Brassen den großen Hechten nachstellen. Nachdem alle vier Angeln bis zu 100m weit rausgefahren waren, kam gegen 15 Uhr im strahlenden Sonnenschen der erste Biss. Die Pose zog 30m und verschwand dann endgültig. Nach kurzem Drill lag ein 78cm Zander von 8 Pfund im Netz #6. Das machte uns natürlich Mut. Wenn ein Zander beißt, dann sind meist alle aktiv und es geht noch mehr. Um 17 Uhr kam der zweite Biss auf ein mehr als handlanges Rotauge. Diesmal war eis ein kleinerer Zander von 61cm und dreieinhalb Pfund. Gegen 19 Uhr biss schließlich noch der größte Fisch des Tages. Ich sah in der Dämmerung nur wie die Rute anfing zu wippen, weil er so rasant Schnur nahm. Der Brassen lag in nur 50cm Wassertiefe. Nach heftigem Drill konnten wir schließlich einen sehr guten Zander von 90cm und elfeinhalb Pfund landen . Das ist unser dritter zweistelliger Zander dieses Jahr. Der größte bisher hatte 94cm und fast 16 Pfund. Alle Zander bissen auf Stahlvorfach und Zwilling, da wir ja eigentlich Hechte fangen wollten.
|jump:


----------



## Holger (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Petri Heil, Stefan !!!
Wirklich schöne Zander, die du da gefangen hast. Wenn gleich ich den 90er lieber hätte lebend auf dem Foto gesehen, aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Soll auch keine Kritik sein, also nix für ungut.
Und beim Angeln mit Köfi ist das Zurücksetzen ja auch oft gar nicht möglich...


Ich find das interessant, das du deine Köder immer mit nem Miniboot raustuckerst. Is das so ein gekauftes (was die Carphunter meist verwenden) oder ein selbstgebautes, auf deine Bedürfnisse ausgerichtetes Köderboot ?


----------



## timmytaucher (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hey ho! Hallo Meisterangler !

#h Stefan, ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem 30. Geburtstag|schild-g  Auf das Dir weiterhin so viel ins Netz geht:k 
und Du das erreichst, was Du erreichen möchtest!!!

So, jetzt tauch ich wieder ab ;o)


----------



## msdstefan (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger: Ich hab nen kleinen Schlepper umgebaut. Da hab ich an der Seite einen Messingdraht angebracht, der nach vorne zeigt. Da stecke ich den Wirbel drauf. Wenn ich an der Angelstelle angekommen bin, drehe ich das Boot um und fahr rückwärts. Dann fällt der Wirbel vom Draht und alles bleibt liegen. Das Boot kann ich dann zurück fahren. 
Der Zander hatte wie alle voll geschluckt. Da war nichts mehr mit zurücksetzen. Mit meiner Methode fang ich lange nicht so viele Zander wie ihr mit euren Gummifischen. Dieses Jahr sind es jetzt 19. Dafür sind sie aber im Durchschnitt 6 Pfund schwer.


----------



## Mxrvxn (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin, Moin,
ich wollte mich als erstes noch einmal bei Ingo bedaken, dass er mich überhaupt mitgenommen hat. Vielen Dank. Am Do, den 13. Oktober waren Ingo und ich das letzte Mal los, an diesem Tag habe ich meinen ersten Fisch auf Gummifisch gefangen, ein ca. 45cm langer Zander. Der Anfang ist gemacht. Das habe ich zum größten Teil Ingo zu verdanken, denn er hat mir die richtige Köderführung und alles weitere erklärt hat. Ab nächster Woche Freitag bin ich wieder bis Dienstag in Ostfriesland ( In NRW haben wir einen Brückentag , Aller Heiligen) . Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal mit der Wathose die Schilfgürtel des Großen und Kleinen Meeres mit Gummifisch beangeln.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Marvin


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@msdstefan: Wunderbare Fische! Es ist kein Zufall, dass Du so viele gute Zander fängst! Denke mal, dass es eindeutig an den Köderfischen liegt. Es zeigt sich immer wieder, auch teilweise in den Hitparaden der großen Angelzeitschriften, dass viele große Zander auf Köderfische gefangen werden. Und bedenkt man mal, dass mittlerweile viel mehr Angler mit Gufis angeln, ist das Verhältnis der Köfi-Zander doch sehr hoch zu bewerten. Ich habe es schon oft erlebt, dass ich bei meinen Gufi-Touren Angler treffe, die mit Köderfisch zwar weniger, dafür aber wesentlich bessere Zander hatten. In einigen Kanälen Ostfrieslands, z.B. in der Gegend um Emden geht im kalten Dezember teilweise nichts mehr auf Gufis. Dann berichten die Köfi-Angler aber von guten Fängen. Nun, ich denke, dass besonders bessere Zander (70+) ein größeres Maß an Trägheit besitzen. Besonders, wenn es kühler wird gegen Ende des Jahres. Wir Gufi-Angler führen ja unsere Gufis teilweise recht schnell, was man gegen Ende des Jahres unterlassen sollte. Ich steige dann immer auf 2500er Shimano-Rollen um, um den Schnureinzug zu verlangsamen.
Damit vermindert man die Fehlbisse auf Gufi und steigert die Chancen auf einen Zander. 
Da ich aber ein zu fanatischer Spinnfischer bin, werde ich wohl in Zukunft selten mit köfi ansitzen, auch wenn ich die Vorzüge der Köfis seit Jahren kenne! 
Klar, es werden auch große Zander auf Gufis gefangen, aber mit Köfi fängt man eben oft die besseren Fische, ganz besonders im Herbst und Winter!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## msdstefan (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Für alle die keine großen Zander fangen: Ich fang auch nur selten welche. Gestern, vorgestern und heute blieb ich Schneider. Wenigstens hatte ich heute am Randkanal auf Riesenrotauge einen Hammerbiss, der aber nach 50m den Köfi ausspuckte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er jenseits der 5 Pfundmarke lag, da die Pose nicht wiederkam und er mächtig schnell war. Es gehört eben nicht nur Sitzfleisch, sondern auch Glück dazu. Ich versuchs weiter und meld mich wieder zu Wort, wenn ich mal wieder was Größeres landen konnte.


----------



## polli (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich hab da Mal ne Frage zur Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Besuch:
Was kann man für Köderfisch nehmen?
Konkret:
Geht auch was mit Hering, Stint?


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				polli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da Mal ne Frage zur Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Besuch:
> Was kann man für Köderfisch nehmen?
> Konkret:
> Geht auch was mit Hering, Stint?


 
Hallo

Ich habe es zweimal versucht,vor ein paar Jahren mit Heringen und kl.Makrelen und es interessierten sich nur die Wollhandkrabben für die Köder,mit den anderen beiden Ruten,bestückt mit Rotaugen und Brassen fing ich jeweils einen Zander.Ich hatte es mir auch so gedacht,Küstengewässer und Heringe,das muß doch passen,aber war wohl nichts.
Am besten eignen sich Rotaugen bis 20cm und Brassen bis 15cm ,ein 65er Zander hat da überhaupt kein Problem mit und die "kleinen" schwimmen dran vorbei,meistens|supergri.
Auf Stint werden gelegentlich schöne Hechte gefangen,aber das sind Ausnahmen,allerdings kenn ich auch nicht alzuviele,die damit angeln.

Naja mein "Vergleichsangeln",damals ging ganz klar in Richtung Rotaugen und Brassen und seitdem hab ich es auch nicht wieder versucht mit Meeresködern#c 
Wie bei jeder Art zu angeln,mag es Ausnahmen geben,aber mir sind momentan keine bekannt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## msdstefan (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Köderfische kannst du hier fast überall direkt beim Zanderangeln stippen. So hat man was zu tun und es wird nicht so langweilig. Ich nehm Rotfedern, Rotaugen und Brassen ab 10cm, meist so zwischen 15 und 20cm. Brassen dürfen ruhig so 6-7cm hoch sein. Mit kleinen Köderfischen fängt man zwar mehr, aber auch oft kleine Hechte und Minizander unter 50cm.


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ein paar Bildchen vom letzten WE,bzw.gestern gibt es auch noch.

62,72und 63cm.

Wens interessiert,die Zander haben alle auf Kopytos,bzw.Aquas gebissen.

@msdstefan
Petri,ein paar wirklich schöne Zander,Glückwunsch,die Geschichte mit dem Boot find ich super

Gruß
Martin


----------



## polli (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Danke.
Dann heb ich die Heringe für mich auf...|supergri |supergri 
Ich werd wohl eine Handvoll Rotaugen aus der Pfalz  mitnehmen um über die ersten Stunden zu kommen und werd mich um weitere bei euch bemühen.

In der Pfalz sind wir ja eher Wollhandkrabbenfrei (Im übrigen: auch fast Zanderfrei- ausser 6 Stück unmittelbar nach Schonzeitende... ):
Gibt es Wollhandkrabbenverhüterlitricks?
Z.B. Popupmontage beim Zanderangeln??


----------



## drathy (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@972631: Perti zu den Zandern! Und: schöne Rolle hast Du da - hab ich auch!


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@drathy

Danke,hoffe du bist auch so zufrieden damit wie ich,ist wirklich ne klasse Alternative.

@Polli

Verhüterlitricks|supergri 

Ein bischen Auftrieb dürfte wohl nicht schaden,ich nutze eigentlich nur den Auftrieb der Fische selber,indem man die Schwimmblase,halt nicht durchsticht.
Ich glaub unsere WHk`s interessiert es nicht ob der Köfi nen halben Meter überm Grund schwebt,den schnappen die sich trotzdem|evil: 
Es geht nur eins entweder ist der Zander oder die Krabbe schneller,leider aber meistens die Krabbe.
Das ist allerdings auch verschieden,einen Tag kann man sich nicht retten vor den Biestern und am nächsten hat man seine Ruhe,sind schon komische Tiere.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Heute waren Holger und ich mal wieder zusammen unterwegs. Der starke Regen am frühen Morgen ließ uns erst im Wagen verweilen, doch er nahm ab und wir legten los. Es begann ohne Bisse, doch irgendwann hatte Holger endlich einen Fisch an der Angel, der sich als 65er Zander entpuppte. Wir erwarteten nun eine positive Wendung, doch weitere Bisse ließen auf sich warten, obwohl die Strecke, die wir befischten, eigentlich sehr gut ist. Nachdem Holger noch einen vorsichtigen Anfasser hatte, wechselten wir die Stelle. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde ohne Bisse, planten wir den Aufbruch zu einer weiteren Stellen, doch dann konnte ich innerhalb kurzer Zeit 3 Zander von 30 bis 53cm fangen, dazu ein 30er Barsch! Der 53er war übrigens wunderbar gefärbt, seltener Fisch!
Als auch hier die Bisse ausblieben, fuhren wir zur dritten Stelle, die auch gleichzeitig den Abschluß bilden sollte. Holger konnte einen netten 60er Hecht landen, doch Bisse von Zandern blieben aus! Als wir dann gehen wollten, hatte ich noch einen Biss, der mich noch zu weiteren Würfen ermutigte. Es folgten weitere Fehlbisse, bis ich auf einen kleinen Gufi, einen 8cm Kopyto wechselte. Diesem wurde dann auch gleich der Schaufelschwanz abgebissen. Holger fing dann nen 40er auf nen 10cm Aqua und ich hakte noch einen 30er von außen! Er waren also Minis und so beendeten wir den schönen Angeltag. 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## IngoSuntken (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Noch weitere Pics, keine Riesen, aber immerhin tat sich was!


----------



## manniboy27 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo und petri heil zu denn zandern bin neu Hier im Anglerbord .
Habe seit Jahren nur auf Karpfen geangelt ,mit Erfolg.
Angel seit 2005 mit gufi auf Zander hab schon welche gefangen aber so gut wie bem Karpfen angel läuft es noch nicht.

Gruß Manni


----------



## polli (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Danke 972631.
Ich werd das mal probieren.
Obwohl ich wahrscheinlich eher mit Gummi fischen werden ( Naja, Saverangeln nennt man das wohl????)
Na gut, etwas wie "erste Sporen" beim Zanderangeln mit Naturködern soll es schon sein.
Konnte übrigens Gestern meinen bisher größten Zander verhaften.
An der Saar.
Nachdem ich mal wieder einige Zeit Schneider war.
Dann Gestern zwei Bisse.
Konnte einen landen, der andere ist durch "unprofessionellen Umgang des Schreibers mit diversen Gerätschaften" ( Kescher und Stirnlampe ) leider verloren gegangen...#c #c |supergri


----------



## drathy (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@972631: Bin hochzufrieden. Die beste Rolle, die ich bislang mein Eigen nennen durfte! Meiner Ansicht nach perfekt zum Spinnfischen!!! Da haben sich die 80€ mehr als gelohnt...


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@drathy

Da hast du recht,sicherlich gibt es noch was besseres,aber bei Shimano durfte ich feststellen,das das wohl leider die Twinpower ist und dafür legt man auch fast das doppelte hin#q 

@polli
Jo, das mit dem Gufi ist mir mittlerweile auch lieber,ist alles irgendwie unkomplizierter.|supergri 
Und die Geschichte mit dem Kescher üben wir aber noch|supergri 
Ab und zu hab ich auch solche Tage,da denkt man man steht zum ersten Mal am Wasser|kopfkrat 

So nun noch  zum Angeln,bin gestern nachmittag noch "eben" mit meinem Nachbarn losgezogen.
Irgendwie nicht so erfolgreich,aber irgendwie auch doch|kopfkrat 
Ich konnte zwei Babyzander überlisten und mein Nachbar fing seinen ersten "maßigen" Zander auf Gufi.
62cm und etwas über 4pfd schwer,in einem schönen Kanal,den ich eigentlich ignoriert habe bisher,frag mich nur wieso;+ 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Holger (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Sind ja ganz feine Pics geworden, Ingo. Aber so schön wie dein Zander in Wahrheit aussieht, ist er leider nicht auf dem Foto zu erkennen. Auf jeden Fall hatte der Zander Wiedererkennungswert, vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal...|supergri Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Angeltag.#6 


Am Samstag vorher war ich auch etwa 3 Stunden los (08:00 – 11:00 Uhr), 3 Zander ließen sich verleiten. Allerdings alles keine Riesen, 2 so um die 40-45 und 1 50er.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin moin...
So, am Samstag ist es wieder soweit! Endlich... 
Hoffe mal es wird nicht wieder Sommer...#c ..
Aber in der Woche wird sich schon der ein oder andere schöne Fisch landen lassen...

greetz


----------



## msdstefan (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Krabben bei euch um Emden aus? Mich interessiert vor allem die Stinkende Riede am Bansmeer und der Ems-Seiten-Kanal bei Petkum. Ich überlege, ob es sich lohnt mal mit Köfis anzurücken.


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ msdstefan: Noch vor wenigen Wochen waren die Krabben sehr aktiv. Denke mal, es wir noch immer so sein dort. Besonders im E-S-K!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo+holger....sonntag schon was vor?


----------



## Holger (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Also, ich muß heut Abend auf ne Hochzeit und morgen feiert mein bester Kumpel Birthday...beides werden wohl "kräftige" Feiern  , so daß ich abwarten muß wie es mir am nächsten Tag geht. Eventuell, wenn der Kater nicht zu groß ist, wollt ich mal nachmittags für ein paar Stündchen ausrücken. Aber dann halt sehr spontan....?


Wie spät wolltste denn los am Sonntag ???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

....da habe ich volles Verständnis für...bin eh am Wasser, also kannst du dich ja dann spontan melden...:m !!!
Werde wohl morgens die Hechte ärgern, und dann nachmittags ne Tour machen...

greetz


----------



## Holger (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Sollte ich dann angeln gehen, meld ich mich auf jeden Fall bei dir.

Ganz spontan....hab auch die ein oder andre neue Stelle entdeckt, die man abchecken könnt....


PS Gute Fahrt nach Ossiland, du Schalke 06 Fan....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...du sack...aber was will man machen...man kann nicht auf allen Hochzeiten tanzen...melde mich morgen abendmal, werde den Nachmittag am Wasser verbringen...


----------



## Guen (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hi Stefan,ab wann bist Du denn bei uns ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...von Samstag bis Samstag...mailen per handy...bis dann


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Leuts#h

heute war ich mal wieder mit meinem Papa los. Es lief zwar nicht viel, wir hatten nur 3 Zupfer, konnten aber 2 davon fangen. Mein Papa hatte einen 54er:q und ich diesen hier:

Ach ja, er war 92 cm lang und 12 Pfund schwer|stolz:


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Albatros Junior: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! So einen fängt mancher nicht im ganzen Anglerleben! #6  Dein Vater hatte mir ja schon ne MMS geschickt, die ich aber nicht öffnen konnte! Jetzt weiß ich ja, was drin stand! 

Auch ich war heute nach einer Woche wieder los und zwar mit Marvin aus Gelsenkirchen. Aber das Wetter ließ keine gute Fänge erwarten und so lief es dann auch. Zwar fing ich einen schönen 70er, aber Bisse waren Mangelware! ein Gufischwanz wurde mir noch geklaut und ein Zander hing plötzlich am Haken, ohne, dass ich den Biss vorher bemerkte (Schnurbogen)! Er löste sich wieder!
Immerhin war das Wetter sehr gut, aber ein paar Wolken und bedeckter Himmel hätte ich mir schon gewünscht! Egal, es wird auch wieder besser (dunkler)!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Albatros (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Ingo#h

hab das handy neu und vermute mal, vom hören und sagen her, ich muss beim ersten Mal glaube ich die MMS freischalten lassen, oder so. Muss noch mal nachlesen gehn . Der Lütte hat momentan den Papst in der Tasche, kann anfassen was er will, alles gelingt:q Er hat es heute mal richtig tief probiert und siehe da...


----------



## Guen (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Klasse Fisch Jens ,super Bengel #6 #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Das ist der Grund warum das Posten nicht mehr so viel Spass macht  !Da holt der Bengel nen 92er Zander raus (übrigens 2cm länger wie der ,den ich vor kurzem hatte) und fast keinen interessiert es !

Wenn aber ein Thread über Catch&Release oder irgentwelcher anderer Blödsinn aufgemacht wird ,dann überschlagen sich die Postings |kopfkrat !

Ging mit Ingos Hecht von fast 30 Pfund ähnlich !Und ich sage mir dann ,warum soll ich zb. den 46er Barsch von Samstag posten,interessiert doch eh niemanden #c ,ausser denen die gucken wo die Fische gefangen werden und dort dann in Scharen auflaufen :v !

Aber was solls ,das ist wohl der Nachteil eines rasant wachsenden AB's ,trotzdem schade #c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## TomKry (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moinsen,

@albatrosjunior: von mir jedenfalls ein riesengroßes Petri zu dem Klassefisch.
@ingosuntken: Petri ebenfalls. Meine Ausflug an die Küste habe ich ob der sommerlichen Temperaturen erstmal verschoben.

Gruß


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Einige Glückwünsche werden noch folgen, da viele erst abends hier schauen, aber RECHT hast du natürlich mit deiner Erkenntnis. O.K., ich selber lese mir auch nicht alle Threads im AB immer durch und beglückwünsche hier jeden, dazu fehlt mir dann auch die Zeit, aber bei ganz besonderen Fängen lässt die Resonanz wirklich zu wünschen übrig. Das war vor zwei Jahren noch ganz anders. Und oftmals sieht man ja auch unten in der Leiste, wer hier so liest und nicht postet. Dazu gibt es noch viele Full-Time-Angler, die seit Jahren krampfhaft fast täglich versuchen, auch mal einen großen Zander zu fangen und es nicht gern sehen, wenn andere Angler gute Fische landen. 

Nun, egal, man sollte nicht durch solche Zeilen von dem wunderbaren 92er ablenken, denn er sollte noch einige Tage im Vordergrund stehen! #6 

@ tomkry: Will ich wohl glauben. Heute war es ein schweißtreibenes Angeln. Wenn der Wind nicht gewesen wäre.............
Dir ebenfalls viel Glück für die kommenden Fischzüge. Mal schauen, ob ich unter der Arbeitswoche nochmal ans Wasser komme!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## H.Christians (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Wirklich ein prima Zander, dazu kann man nur gratulieren.
Ich habe es bis heute nicht geschafft, so einen Burschen zu fangen(und das nach fast 20 Angeljahren):c :c :c :c .

Zum Thema Bilder:

Wie einige von euch ja wissen betreibe ich selber ein Board, daß sich mit dem Angeln in Ostfriesland beschäftigt.
Bisher kann ich nur positives berichten was das Posten von Fängen angeht, mir ist bisher noch keiner hinterher gerannt, was ich auch ganz gut finde. 
:m :m :m :m :m 
Auf dem AB halte ich mich mit Fangberichten und Bildern zurück, wie man ja sicher merkt. Das hat schon seine Gründe.

War in der letzten Woche gar nicht zum Angeln, was aber auch mit dem "Sau-Sommerwetter" zusammenhängt, ist ja nicht normal was wir für Temperaturen haben.
Mein Kollege 972631 war ein paar Mal los, konnte aber auch nichts wirklich interssantes an den Haken bekommen.
Es wird Zeit, daß sich das Wetter endlich mal ändert.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Aalräuber (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Einen riesen glückwunsch zu dem super fang,so einen 92.fängt man nicht jeden Tag und wenn man dann seinen Vater noch in die Schranken weisen kann ist das doch bestimmt ein extrem gei.... gefühl.


----------



## Aalräuber (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo:hast du etwas über die tageskarten von Holland in Ehrfahrung bringen können?
Nach aussagen von Jochen kann man in Holland keine Tageskarten oder ähnliches erwerben sondern nur Jahreskarten,diese Kosten im Jahr um die 38 Euronen, fürs Spinnangeln nicht zu teuer aber beim Aalangeln und sonstiges werden einem ziemlich viele auflagen aufgebrummt(nachtangelverbot u.s.w.).


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ aalräuber: Jochen hat wohl Recht! Ich werde warten und im Januar eine Jahreskarte kaufen. Die 2 Monate kann ich noch in Deutschland überbrücken.
Ja, die Verbote sind echt hart teilweise und er wird auch scharf kontrolliert, wie ich gehört habe. Nicht überall, aber teilweise doch recht regelmäßig! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@albtros-junior

|schild-g Ein klasse Fisch,Da kannst du wirklich |stolz:  drauf sein,ich kenne wirklich nicht viele,die es geschafft haben mal so einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen ,(Mich eingeschlossen#q ).Und du bist ja erst 11 oder schon 11|supergri.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## zanderspezi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hi super fang wo haste denn den gefangen?? wenne das geheimnis rausrückst??

lg

zanderspezi


----------



## zanderspezi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hi 
eine frage habe ich noch war in letzter zeit einer von euch am Timmeler Meer angeln?? waren im oktober am Timmeler Meer angeln, habe da einen 70er zander gefangen sonst war nichts los.
könnt ja mal schreiben falls ihr was gefangen haben solltet!?


LG 

zanderspezi


----------



## Maik (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Glückwunsch auch von mir 92cm hammerard #r |schild-g |schild-g


----------



## Holger (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ AlbaJunior
Ein suuuper Fisch, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.... du hast dein ganzes Anglerleben noch vor dir und fängst jetzt schon solche Brummer. Ganz fettes Petri Heil an Dich !!!! |wavey: 

@ Guen
Ich weiß, was du meinst. Hier im AB ist alles wichtig, was in real völlig belanglos ist. Threads, in denen es darum geht, ob rote Jighaken besser fangen wie schwarze füllen hier die Seiten. Aber wenn hier mal Brummer gefangen werden, gratuliert kaum einer. Scheinbar ist der Neidfaktor bei einigen Anglern extrem hoch.
PS Nochmals danke, das du für mich mitbestellt hast. Und Petri zu dem 46er Barsch !!!



Am WE hatte ich nur 2 Nemos von 35 + 45 cm.....das war mau. Aber es wird weiter gekämpft...


----------



## msdstefan (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch kleiner Albatros. Ich brauchte bis zu meinem 28. Geburtstag um meinen ersten zweistelligen Zander zu fangen. Ein 92er ist schon ein echter Knaller und wird nur von wenigen Anglern überhaupt je gefangen. 
Ich bin doch sehr dafür, dass hier möglichst viele besondere Fänge gepostet werden. So weiß man wenigstens, dass etwas möglich ist.

Das Angeln in Holland kostet so ca. 30€ pro Jahr. Du brauchst eine Sportvisakte für 9,50€ (gibts bei jedem Postamt) und eine Vergunning von einem Verein für ca. 20€. Als Nachtangeln gilt erst die Zeit ab 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang. Am Übelsten sind die Schonzeiten bis Ende Mai. Da darf man nicht mal mit Wurm angeln. Bei Köderfischen ist Vorsicht geboten. So haben Barsch und Rotfeder in Holland Mindestmaße (22cm bzw. 15cm). Nimmt man kleinere als Köder kostets 30€. Man darf nur mit 2 Ruten angeln. Ich hab meine Freundin gleich mit angemeldet. So kann ich mit ihr zusammen mit 4 Ruten angeln.
Ab August hat man große Probleme mit Krabben. Da kann man dann nur noch in abgeschlossenen Gewässern angeln. Mit Gummifisch geht natürlich immer. Zander sind gerade an den Gewässern in der Nähe der Grenze stark vertreten. Aale gibt es überall. Wer mal ne Führung will, kann sich ja mal bei mir melden.


----------



## polli (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Respekt...
Neid....

Morgen früh gehts los.
Ich hab 4 Tage Hooksiel eingeloggt.
Mal sehn was geht.....


----------



## Guen (1. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Polli

Respekt klar ,Neid bestimmt nicht !

Aber vor allen Dingen Freude darüber ,das der Knirps solch nen klasse Fisch gefangen hat |supergri !

Viel Spass in Hooksiel !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (1. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Jungs#h

Junior lässt vielen Dank für die Glückwunsche sagen, er darf nur nicht mehr an den Compi ;-)


----------



## Guen (1. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

He Albi ,dat ist arm #q ,kaum fängt der Bengel mehr und vor allem grössere Zander als der Vater ,schon wird er drangsaliert |supergri !Sei ehrlich ,seit Sonntag muss er um 18 Uhr ins Bett ,ist dann ja dunkel |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (2. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Guen#h

drangsaliert :q:q:q Ne Ne, so schlimm ist nu auch wieder nüch Nur gestern hatte er die Hausaufgaben immer noch nicht gemacht, aber wollte schon wieder an den Compi, daher


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ein kleiner Nachtrag noch zu Mittwoch. Stefan Witteborg weilt wieder für eine Woche hier und nachmittags waren wir dann noch einige Stunden gemeimsam los. Ich hatte mehrere Fehlbisse und wieder einmal klaute man mit Gufischwänze!
Extrem zaghaft, die Jungs! Stefan fing dann einen schönen 64er auf nen Salt Shaker. Wir wechselten das Gewässer und hier bekam ich einen Biss, den ich kaum registrierte, doch auch dieses Mal war der Gufischwanz ab. So oft hatte ich das selten!
Ich ging dann gegen 17 Uhr völlig durchnässt und Stefan blieb noch etwas bis in die Dunkelheit hinein, was noch einen 40er und einen Fehlbiss brachte. 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Ossipeter (4. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

|supergri jaja so gehts, erst bringt man ihnen das Angeln bei und dann hauen sie einen gnadenlos in die Pfanne:m  
Glückwunsch und gar kein Beileid#6


----------



## polli (4. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo.
Bin wieder zurück.
Habe einige Gewässer abgehakt.
Gehakt habe ich nicht viel.
Genaugesagt konnte ich nur ein 67ziger landen.
Hatte am Dienstag zwei zaghafte Fehlbisse, Am Mittwoch den 67er und Gestern gar nix mehr.
Ich denk mal dass den Jungs das warme Wetter auf den Magen geschlagen ist...
Wie wars bei euch?
Ein Anglerkollege von dort hatte auch sehr wenig....
Tja, kann man(n) nix machen.
Schön wars aber trotzdem.
Werd dann wohl Nächstjahr wiederkommn.


----------



## Acki (5. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin #h so noch einige Bilder vom letzten Wochenend:q Gruß Acki #6 http://img88.*ih.us/img88/624/achim2747et.jpg http://img305.*ih.us/img305/3144/achim2755lq.jpg http://img305.*ih.us/img305/8217/achim2815ir.jpg


----------



## Albatros (6. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Akki#h

schöne Fotos und schöner Zander#6


@Guen

sind wieder da, hatten aber nur ein paar Zupfer und einen 45er.


----------



## Keno (8. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War gestern mal wieder unterwegs und staunte nicht schlecht, als statt des erwarteten Zanders eine Flunder von 30cm an meinem 8er Kopyto hing................


----------



## IngoSuntken (8. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Keno: Da staunst nicht nur du! Gehakt oder voll zugeschnappt?
Was ist mit dem Gerücht von dem sehr großen Zander, der am SA. angeblich im NT gefangen wurde? Gerücht, Halbwahrheit oder Realität?

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Keno (8. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Am Kopf gehakt. Nehme aber an, dass sie zugeschnappt hat. Aber für einen 8er Kopyto ist das Maul wohl doch zu klein.........

Zum Zander: Irgendein großer Zander wurde anscheinend gefangen....weiß das aber auch nur von Dritten. Die Länge schwankt auch von "genau" 93cm bis "genau" 98 cm. Ich weiß aber, dass es im NT dieses Jahr sehr schlcht läuft. Wenn überhaupt, dann beißen Zander bis 45cm. Naja, wenigstens ist der Nachwuchs da und bleibt hoffentlich auch dort, bis er einigermaßen abgewachsen ist.


----------



## IngoSuntken (8. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Keno: Ach so, naja, wenn überhaupt nichts läuft, kommt plötzlich so ein Brocken da raus. Schon kurios, vorausgesetzt, es stimmt wirklich!
Dafür, dass das NT nicht läuft dieses Jahr (war ja auch schon überfällig nach den langjährigen masslosen Entnahmen), hat ja ein anderer Kanal einiges gerettet! 
Auch die Emder Gegend ist dieses Jahr weit entfernt von der Klasse der vergangenen Jahre! Warten wir ab, wie es weitergeht!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Acki (8. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin @ Ingo der Zander war 93cm und wog 11Pfd 300gr.Komme grad von Eilsum ,da sind 2 Angler Die hatten einen Hecht von 70cm und Krebsbisse .Gruß Acki


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...moin moin zusammen...
Ja, die Woche Urlaub ist schon wieder vorbei....es gab irgendwie kaum große Zander die sich für nen Köderfisch oder für den Gufi interessiert haben....hatte so ca. 10 Zander bis 50zig...die durften natürlich wieder schwimmen...und einen 58er und den 64er#6 ...aber die Hechte haben alles wieder rausgerissen...hatte insgesamt 23 Hechte...davon waren 4 über 80zig#6  und nochmal 5 im 70ziger Bereich..insofern doch eine Drillreiche und spannende Woche...und: *Man soll ja nicht alles an den Zandern festmachen...Angeln macht auch so Spaß   *

gruß Stefan

p.s.albatros junior...#r zu deinem tollen Zander...weiter so...bis jetzt wollten mir auf dem schöne "Binnenmeer" nur die kleinere Fraktion an den Haken springen...

@acki...dir auch ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Zandern...mit dem Boot ist man auf "dem" Kanal ganz klar im Vorteil...


----------



## John Doe12 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

War die Tage mit Holger Chr. nach längerer Pause unterwegs Gufis baden 

Zander gab es auch ein paar in allen Größen,30,35,40,40,45,58,63,67.

Ein richtiger Brocken ist mir im Drill ausgestiegen,aber das hab ich ja wohl öfter dieses Jahr#q naja macht nichts irgendwann klappts auch wieder mit dem 80+.

@Keno
Ja im NT ist wirklich viel "Kleinzander" in der kurzen Zeit gestern 3 Stück bis 45cm,ist auch gut so sieht man wenigstens das doch noch was nach kommt.
Ist im KT aber ähnlich,viel Zander aber leider nicht die richtigen Größen.
Die Flunder ist ja cool jetzt brauch ich auch noch 5cm Kopytos ,ne Spaß da fang ich beim Aalangeln genug von,aber an der Spinnrute macht die bestimmt richtig Spaß.
@Acki
Dann schauen wir mal ob von dem ominösen NT Zander mal ein Bild auftaucht,ich glaub nämlich nur noch das was ich sehe|supergri 

Mal sehen ob ich noch ein paar Bildchen find dann lade ich die noch hoch.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Lotte (8. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

moin-moin,

@ acki: ich werde am donnerstag in ostrhauderfehn unter das messer kommen, da ich mir ne neue kauleiste zulegen will!! danach werde ich sicherlich ein wenig verprügelt aussehen und ein paar wochen nicht arbeiten können. wenn es mir wieder leidlich gutgehen sollte, werde ich mich mal bei dir melden!!! eventuell können wir dann ja mal ne kleine tour zu den stachelrittern  unternehmen!!! |kopfkrat vorraussetzung ist allerdings, daß dort keine gesichtskontrolle durchgeführt wird |supergri|supergri|supergri!!!


----------



## John Doe12 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So hier noch eine kleine Auswahl an Fotos.


Gruß
Martin


----------



## John Doe12 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Die beiden noch aber das wars dann auch:q 

Die Fische erfreuen sich übrigens bester Gesundheit,wollten aber unbedingt mal fotografiert werden:q 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hans (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#hSehr schöne fische, es wird doch noch was gefangen, aber auch kein wunder, einer der übers wasser laufen kann fängt immer was (fast). #6


----------



## Rutilus (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Mensch, Mensch....da ist mal eine Woche weg und dann passiert hier soviel !!

Hat ja mal wieder richtig richtig Spass gemacht sich hier durchzublättern !!

@AlbatrosJunior (wenn du wieder an den PC darfst ):

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH - ein Hammerfisch !! Mach so weiter !!

Gruß - Rutilus #6


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Sieht aus wie Jesus (der Bart), läuft über das Wasser, hmmmm, wer kann das sein!? |kopfkrat  
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ihr so gut fangt! Das sind alles Gottesgeschenke! :q 

Gruß Ingo!

P.S.: Gute Zander, nette Bilder!


----------



## John Doe12 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo

Ja schön wärs mit den "Gottesgeschenken",dann dürften die "großen" aber auch mal hängen bleiben,aber wahrscheinlich wissen die noch nicht das wir sie bloß knipsen wollen:q

Egal welcher Kanal alles was über 75cm hat verflüchtigt sich wieder,unglaublich dieses Jahr#q 
Vielleicht wirds ja noch mal Winter dann packen die Jungs auch wieder richtig zu.

Aber das Bild ist wirklich gut geworden,da hatte Holgi mal wieder ne richtig gute Idee#6 

Man sieht sich

Gruß Martin


----------



## H.Christians (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo Ja der Martin macht mir schon Angst, wenn er übers Wasser läuft. Sieht echt unheimlich aus sowas.
:m :m :m :m :m :m :m 

War glaube ich ganz gut, daß ich das mal fotografiert habe, er will mir aber bei bestem Willen nicht zeigen wie das funktioniert.
:q :q :q 

Was solls, heute nachmittag geht es wieder los, will dann mal meine TICA LIBRA testen, hoffe das ich daran mehr Freude haben werde, als an der Stradic.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## John Doe12 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger

Es gibt Sachen die kann man nicht lernen,die sind einem gegeben|rolleyes ,wie in diesem Fall wohl bewiesen ist.:q  :q  :q  :q  #h 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...auch von mir...schöne Zander...Petri dazu...

gruß Stefan


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Leute#h

so wir sind auch wieder da, war mit Papa unterwegs. Hatten zwar nur 2,5 Stunden Zeit, weil ich ja so spät aus der Schule wieder gekommen bin, aber wir konnten 4 Zander 40 - 60cm verhaften:q Wir hatten gute 2 Stunden mit kleinen Gufis probiert und erst in der letzten halben Stunde 15cm Gufis montiert und dann haben wir auch gefangen. Wir wars denn bei euch so?


----------



## John Doe12 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@AlbatrosJunior

Waren heute nachmittag auch noch 2 Stunden los,Ergebnis 2 Zander 66 und 63cm ca.auf 11er Kopytos.
Achja und ein paar Brassen die dem Jighaken im weg rumschwammen |supergri  

@Albatros Sen.
Oha, ich hab gerade gesehen das der Sohnemann seine Signatur geändert hat,mein Beileid,da hast du länger was von,ich sprech aus Erfahrung,das letzte mal als mein Sohnemann den größeren Fisch gefangen hat konnte ich mir das ein halbes Jahr lang anhören.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hans (10. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#6So nachdem gestern am Kn-tief mal wieder wenig war 2 bisse 1 zander drangehabt kam bis zur oberfläche ein paar schläge und weg war er, also heute morgen zu einem anderen gewässer nach 30 minuten der erste zander 60, 15 minuten später der nächste auch wieder 60, sind mir aber nach dem foto wieder ins wasser gefallen (habe wohl einen moment nicht aufgepasst), ich glaube acki ist auch noch gekommen konnte das aber auf die entfernung nicht genau sehen, bin ja gespannt was der gefangen hat.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...aber bitte später nicht in den Dreck legen und dann zurücksetzten..
...sonst schöne Fische...


----------



## hans (10. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ne die kommen so wieder rein auch nicht einfach reinwerfen, schön reinlassen soviel zeit muß sein.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...meinte auch nicht das zurücksetzten.das ist logisch das man sie nicht wie einen Stein ins Wasser wirft!
...so wie die Zander im Dreck liegen..das war das was ich meinte...


----------



## hans (10. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Die liegen schön auf dem gras! geht halt nicht anders beim hackenlösen wenn man nicht zu 2 zweit ist, oder wie machts du das wenn du alleine bist?.|kopfkrat


----------



## H.Christians (10. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Hans   das geht auch ohne ablegen, auch wenn man alleine ist. Vernünftige Handlandung, dann den Haken raus und schnell ein Foto machen und dann ??
Hoppla wieder reingefallen.
           

Ist eingentlich ganz einfach, habe mich sonst auch immer mit dem Kescher rumgequält, aber so gefällt es mir viel besser, und den Fischen mit Sicherheit auch.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## hans (10. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo holger werde mir das mal bei dir anschauen ohne kescher mann lernt ja nie aus|kopfkrat.


----------



## Holger (11. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Das Thema Handlandung....eigentlich recht schnell zu erlernen. Man strengt sich auch automatisch dabei an, denn wenn man's falsch macht, tut es weh.... 



@ alle Fänger....
schöne Fische !!!! Petri !!!!


Ich selber war am vergangenen WE auch ein paar Stunden los mit Begleitung, mit mäßigem Erfolg. Ein paar schöne Barsche von etwas über 30 cm, ein paar Zander im Nemo-Bereich (40-45 cm) und 1 Karpfen von 4-5 Pfund, der jetzt dank meines Angstdrillings ein Tattoo in der Schwanzflosse hat. 
Die größeren Zander lassen sich zur Zeit sehr bitten....aber nächste Woche hab ich ein paar Tage frei, vielleicht schauts da schon besser aus....


----------



## hans (11. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Das kenne ich schon habe sonnst nur auf friedfisch geangelt, nach ein paar erfolgreichen wochen sah meine hand aus als hätte ich in einen igel gegriffen (einmal nicht aufgepasst schon floss wieder blut aber immer nur meines).


----------



## Albatros (13. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

wat`n, war am WE denn keiner los;+ Ist ja richtig ruhig hier um diese Uhrzeit:q Und noch`n Bierchen und noch`n ..... *lol* Na ja was solls, war heute mit Sohnemann unterwegs und wo du es gerade angesprochen hast, Martin, habe ich Sohnemann heute mal gezeigt, was ne Harke ist:q Habe innerhalb 3 Stunden 4 Zander gefangen (54 - 76) und Sohnemann auch einen 50er. Aber hast schon Recht Martin, mein Sohn spricht seit fast 2 Wochen von nichts anderem mehr. Aber man ist schon mächtig stolz, wenn er so vorlegt, da knabbern wir noch lange dran :m



> @Albatros Sen.
> Oha, ich hab gerade gesehen das der Sohnemann seine Signatur geändert hat,mein Beileid,da hast du länger was von,ich sprech aus Erfahrung,das letzte mal als mein Sohnemann den größeren Fisch gefangen hat konnte ich mir das ein halbes Jahr lang anhören.


----------



## H.Christians (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Albatros  Doch doch geangelt wird auch noch.

972631 und ich waren am Samstag und Sontag einige Stunden unterwegs, konnten insgesamt 5 Zander von 55-67 cm fangen. 
Am Samstag hatten wir Fehlbisse im Minutentakt, einmal kurz zugepackt das wars dann wieder.
Gestern war es fast genauso, viele "spitze" Bisse die sich nicht verwerten ließen.
Die Zander erfreuen sich aller bester Gesundheit(ausser ein 65er, der leider den 11 Kopyto komplett geschluckt hatte).

Habt Ihr gestern auch die beiden Beitäge im Sontagsblatt gelesen???
Ich kann dazu nur ein sagen : LOL LOL LOL  #q #q #q 


Gruß 

H.Christians


----------



## Holger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

So, ein bissel was hab ich auch vom WE zu berichten....

Am Samstag wählte ich die Variante des Ausschlafens. Nach gemeinsamen Frühstück mit Freundin fuhr ich los ans Wasser und kam gegen 11:30 Uhr am Wasser an. An einer vielversprechenden Stelle die ersten Würfe. Ich bekam innerhalb von 30 Minuten 2 gute Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.
So wechselte ich die Stelle. Dort angekommen konnte ich nach dem 3. Wurf einen 45er Zander fangen, dann blieben leider die Bisse aus. Also 50 Meter weiter und auf ein Neues....beim 6. oder 7. Wurf kurz bevor der Gufi am Ufer war: ".....KLONG" Ein hammerharter Biss !!!! Anschlag und gleich ein guter Widerstand. Nach relativ kurzem Drill konnte ich einen starken Zander über den Kescher führen. Im ersten Moment schätzte ich den Burschen kleiner, so auf knappe 80 cm. Aber nach dem Messen stellte sich heraus, das der Prachtkerl genau 87 cm hatte. Beim späteren Wiegen wog er knapp 11 Pfund und ist damit mein 1. zweistelliger Zander in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben.
Was ein toller Tag....

Später wechselte ich den Kanal und bekam noch ein paar Bisse. 2 Zander verlor ich noch im Drill, einer war kaum länger wie der Köder, der Andere war ein ordentlicher um die 55 cm. Aber an so einem Tag kann man das auch mal verschmerzen...
Bilder vom dicken Zander hat mein Schwager gemacht, bekomme ich die Tage zugemailt. Und dann stellt Stefan Witteborg die vielleicht für mich ein....!?!



@ H.Christians
Ja, hab ich gelesen. Generell gibt es doch an den Berichten nix auszusetzen. Witzig finde ich nur, wieso man sich 100 Meter Schnur von einem 14 Pfund Hecht von der Rolle ziehen lässt. A bisserl übertrieben.....
Aber sonst ganz interessant...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...wie schon am Telefon...ein ganz dickes Petri zu deinem ersten zweistelligen Zander...das mit den Bildern sollte auch kein Problem sein...

gruß


----------



## Promachos (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ all
Ich verfolge immer mit großem Interesse euere Berichte, v.a. nach dem Wochenende. Es ist immer ein bischen so, als wäre ich selbst mit dabei. Ihr lebt wirklich im Zanderparadies! Bei uns in Franken gibt´s schon auch Fische, aber nicht in diesen Mengen wie bei euch. Ich glaub, ich weiß, wo mich mein nächster Urlaub hinführt 

@holger
Ich freu mich mit dir über deinen ersten Zweistelligen. Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie ich mich damals gefühlt habe. Und du wirst sehen: Ist der Knoten erst einmal geplatzt, bleibt es nicht bei dem einen.

Weiterhin euch allen "Petri"
von Promachos


----------



## Holger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ StefanWitteborg
Danke, danke.....Check mal deine e-mails, hab dir heute Morgen was geschickt. Nicht die Bilder, die habe ich noch nicht. Geht um die andere Story...


@ Promachos
Ja, es ist wirklich super hier. Wasser so weit das Auge sieht, und überall ist Fisch drin. Gerade die beiden Fischarten Aal & Zander lassen sich hier ausreichend fangen. Schön wär es wenn es bald wieder mit so einem Dicken klappt, aber dazu gehört auch sehr viel Glück. Da ich erst seit gut einem Jahr mit Gummis auf Zander angel, freut mich das umso mehr. Habe letztes Jahr viel Lehrgeld bezahlt, von daher war für mich erstes Ziel regelmäßig Zander zu fangen. Das hat dieses Jahr ganz gut geklappt und wenn dann noch so ein Brummer dabei rauskommt, umso schöner.
Wenn du hier Urlaub machst, meld dich....einer von uns Ostfriesen nimmt dich dann auf jeden Fall mal mit zum Zanderfischen. Denn ganz ehrlich, bei der Menge an Wasser kann man sich als Urlauber schon mal verloren vorkommen in Ostfriesland und dann fischt man oft an den falschen Stellen bzw. Gewässern.


----------



## polli (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Nur wer auch wirklich Angeln geht fängt Fisch.
Wer viel probiert, Zeit investiert und Ausdauernd bleibt fängt besser.

Holger: Glückwunsch....  

Promachos:
Ja, schön dort oben...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hey Holger, natürlich auch von mir den *DICKES PETRI* zu diesem feinen Tier !!!
Du kennst nun ein Gewässer mit dem Potential, der Chance auf große Zander ... ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg & denke, dass Du im selben Gewässer gute Möglichkeiten hast, dort bald Deinen nächsten 2stelligen zu fangen !

mfg
basti


----------



## hans (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ertsmal glückwunsch zu deinem 1 zweistelligen holger, ich hatte leider noch nicht das glück, knapp über 70cm ist ende bei mir, habe mich schon gewundert das es bei mir so gut gebissen hat 4 zander in 2 stunden bis 60 cm länge (hatte aber auch ein paar tage vorher angefüttert, 6 guffis in die kante gehauen wenn das nicht die zander anlockt!!), aber es scheint momentan überall gut zu beißen, das mit dem hecht habe ich auch gelesen ist auch noch gerade die ecke wo ich öfters angel, aber gestern waren nur 2 angler dort.


----------



## John Doe12 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger

Na da schließ ich mich doch an,auch von mir ein dickes Petri zum 2stelligen

|schild-g #r |jump: 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Holger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ All
Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche. Die Bilder folgen ja bald.....bin selber schon ganz gespannt auf die Pics. Mein Schwager Andy hat fast 20 Bilder aus sämtlichen Positionen gemacht, da wird ja wohl das ein oder andere schöne dabei sein.
@ Meridian
Ja, das Potenzial ist an dem Gewässer auf jeden Fall da. Hier in Ostfriesland werden jedes Jahr doch einige zweistellige Zander gefangen, da kommt auch noch was dieses Jahr. Fische von 13-14 Pfund sind eigentlich immer dabei, manchmal noch bessere.


----------



## jigga0 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

An welchem Kanal angelst du denn? Knockster Tief?


----------



## Holger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> An welchem Kanal angelst du denn? Knockster Tief?


 
Dort angel ich auch hin & wieder. Der Zander vom Samstag ist aber nicht aus dem KT, sondern aus einem ganz anderen Kanal, an dem man sehr selten andere Angler sieht. Und damit dies auch so bleibt, erwähne ich das Gewässer nicht, an dem ich Samstag angeln war.


----------



## supercook (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hallo du wurst.herzlichen glückwunsch von deinem bruder zum zweistelligen


----------



## supercook (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Bin ab Donnerstag für ein paar tage in Aurich.Vielleicht können wir ja dann ein paar Gummifische durch's Wasser ziehen_?!_


----------



## Holger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Michi Bruderherz !!!!
Da kann man mal sehen, wie einfach Internet heut zu Tage ist. Sogar mein Bruder kann damit umgehen.....  

Schön, das du mal wieder rüber kommst. Klar können wir mal zusammen angeln, aber eben nur am WE. Wann genau kommst du denn nach Aurich ???


----------



## supercook (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Glaube am Donnerstag.muss Samstag aber schon wieder rüber,muss


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger: Nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch! #6  Freue mich schon auf die Bilder! Da hast Du in Deinem ersten richtigen Gufi-Jahr gleich einen wunderbaren Fisch hingelegt! Das schafft längst nicht jeder!  

@ Holger Christians: Ja, das Sonntagsblatt hatte eine ungewollte Witz-Seite! 
Wie gesagt, 100m Schnur von der Rolle und 20 Minuten Drill........... Naja, wer Ahnung hat, weiss, dass das irreale Angaben sind. Schade auch, dass der Fisch kurz vor dem Meter getötet wurde, aber das muss ja letztlich jeder selber entscheiden.............! 
Und noch lustiger, der Fang von Standard-Hechten. Was soll das in der Zeitung??? Es gibt viele Kanäle hier in der Gegend, in denen man mit ein wenig Glück auch leicht mal über 10 Hechte am Vormittag fangen kann. Naja, im Falle des Zeitungsberichtes landeten dann ja auch immerhin 35 Pfund Hecht im Kofferraum........ Ein nettes Schlachtfest also.........! #d 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Michael
Ich hab doch Urlaub dann. Also können wir auch am Do. oder Fr. angeln. Das passt schon....aber es wird kalt, Leute !!!! Also nimm dir "n’langen Hinni " mit.... 

@ Ingo
Danke. Ja, ein Traumstart. Glück muss man haben. Was die Hechte im Sonn-Blatt betrifft: Ich wusste auch nicht, was das soll. Aber ab und an interessieren sich die Zeitungen wohl für Angler, und dann wird jede Meldung gerne aufgegriffen....und ob man soviele Hechte abschlagen muß, sei auch mal dahingestellt.
PS Vielleicht hat ihm der Hecht wirklich 100 Meter Schnur abgezogen, aber dann sollte er sein Gerät ernsthaft prüfen...|supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@supercook..mensch michi...bin Samstag auch wieder "zuhause"...grins...wann geht denn die letzte Fähre nach Borkum, oder welche willst du nehmen...könnten ja sonst ne Tour starten am Samstag morgen...oder was sagst du dazu Holger?
@ingo..wieviele Hechte haben die denn da gefangen?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich trau mich gar nicht mehr zu posten...soviel wie ich heut schon geschrieben hab. 

@ Stefan
Du bist am Samstag a.j.Fall mit eingeplant. Tim kommt am Samstag auch. Und eventuell die 2 Hamburger Jungs von AS Tackle. Wenn dann auch noch Michi dabei ist, müssen wir Gruppen einteilen....


----------



## H.Christians (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger Glückwunsch zum ersten zweistelligen Zander.

Ja 100 mtr Schnur von der Rolle ziehen lassen, was soll man da zu sagen??
#c #c #d 

Ich habe selber vor einigen Jahren einen 18 Pfünder gefangen, der hat auch mächtig Radau gemacht, aber 100 mtr. Schnur hat der nicht genommen.

Komisch, wieso hab ich damit den nicht in der Zeitung gestanden??
#q #q #q #q #q #q |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Zum Thema 7 Hechte mitgenommen. Ist ja mal wieder super Werbung für alle "Angelfeinde", die unseren Sport nur als sinnloses abschlachten von Fischen ansehen. Bei Anglern die wegen so eines meiner Meinung nach nicht mal ungewöhnlichen Fangtages gleich zur Zeitung rennen, um mit so einem "aussergewöhnlichen Fang" auf sich aufmerksam machen zu wollen, fehlen mir echt die Worte.

Alleine die Ausage des "Sportsfreundes", auf Grund des äußert aktiven Verhaltens der Hechte hätten sich nicht mal Wasservögel(Enten) aufs Wasser gewagt, zeugt schon von großer Kenntnis.
Ist ja wohl normal, daß 5 pfündige Hechte permanent Wasservögel verputzen.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ H.C.: Auf den Punkt gebracht! #6


----------



## Albatros (14. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger

auch von mir einen riesen Glückwunsch zum ersten zweistelligen #6


----------



## Promachos (15. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger und andere

Danke für das Angebot, bei euch mal vorbeizuschauen, wenn ich im hohen Norden bin.
Ich angle seit einigen Monaten an einem Kanal und tu mich ziemlich schwer damit, fängige Stellen ausfindig zu machen. Ich kenne mich bei euch in Ostfriesland nicht aus, aber nach dem, was ich von euch lese, müßten euere Gewässer eigentlich vergleichbar mit meinem Kanal sein: Ungefähr 50 Meter breit, relativ gleichmäßig 2,50m tief, Schifffahrtsverkehr mit starker Strömung, am Rand Steinpackung und nur 1,5m tief. Außerdem noch zwei Hafenbecken mit 3m Tiefe und Spundwänden.
Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich dort erfolgreich gufieren kann? Ich bin im Moment fast jeden Tag für eine Stunde in der Abenddämmerung am Wasser und arbeite mich gerade durch die Strecke durch - leider mit bescheidenem Ergebnis (nur ein 40er und vielleicht 5 Anfasser). Allerdings ist heuer nach Aussage der anderen Angler, die aber alle mit Stellrute und Köfi angeln, ein ziemlich bescheidenes Jahr.

Danke schon mal im Voraus
Promachos


----------



## hans (15. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo promachos, ich bin ja auch noch guffianfänger, aber es soll jetzt ja kälter werden dann hauen die zander aus der harten strömung ab und folgen den futterfischen ins ruhige und tiefere hafenbecken, dort mußt du sie allerdings auch suchen, sie stehen aber gerne an den spundwänden, ich würde es dort erstmal versuchen.


----------



## H.Christians (19. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Was ist los an der ostfriesischen Zanderfront??

Keiner mehr zum Angeln.
War diese Woche auch nur einmal los, konnte 3 kleine Zander erbeuten, 2 waren von aussen gehakt. Wo die "Zwerge" sind, ist ja wohl logisch, werden sich wohl bei dem Wetter mit ihren Artgenossen an ein ruhiges Plätzchen verzogen haben.

Ist zur Zeit auf Grund des Regens ja eine gewaltige Strömung, teilweise muß man schon mit 15er Bleiköpfen fischen, um den Gufi überhaupt auf den Grund zu bekommen.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Albatros (19. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

ich werd morgen früh mit Sohnemann los ziehen, mal schauen was geht #:


----------



## H.Christians (19. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Albatros   Wir werden morgen auch mit ca 12 Mann unterwegs sein.
|bla: |bla: |bla: 

Haben von unserem Board(siehe Signatur) aus ein Treffen zum Spinnfischen organisiert, los gehts es um 11.30 Uhr, geangelt wird bis ca. 16.30 Uhr, danach gehts dann Grünkohlessen.
#6 #6 #6 

Werde morgen abend dann mal berichten was so passiert ist.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## hans (20. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Habe in den letzten tagen versucht am kn-tief zu angeln, keine chance die pumpen dort wie verrückt.


----------



## msdstefan (20. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich hatte in der letzten Woche 3 Zander im Leeraner Hafen, alle klein, zwischen 44cm und 57cm. Mit großen Ködern ging nichts. Alle Bisse zogen nur wenig und sehr langsam. Es scheint den Viechern langsam zu kalt zu werden. Gestern war morgens sogar eine dünne Eisschicht auf unserem Polder. Waren zu dritt den ganzen Tag ohen Biss.


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ H.Christians: Ich war nicht los in letzter Zeit! Aber nächstes WE werde ich wohl Fr. und Sa. zuschlagen. Mal gucken, was geht! Unser AB-Holger hatte in der vergangenen Woche Urlaub, aber nach einem guten Start am Dienstag mit 4 Zandern und einem Hecht + verlorener Großhecht, konnte er in den Tagen danach auch kaum noch Zander erbeuten! Das hat mich persönlich auch erstaunt! Woran liegt es nun? Wenn wir das wüssten, hätten die Zander keine Chance mehr........ 
Mal gucken, wann ich mal wieder ans Wasser komme! 

@msdstefan: Oh, erholt sich er Hafen langsam wieder nach dem großen Sterben vor einigen Jahren? Schön, dass zu hören! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## supercook (20. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Stefan.Musste Leider Sonntag schon wieder arbeiten,so daß ich Samstag schon wieder auf die Insel meiner Träume zurück mußte.Aber ab 
Dezember werde ich beim grössten Arbeitgeber von Deutschland sein,(AA)sodas ich viel Zeit in mein Hobby investieren kann.Nein,ich meine nicht die Frauen,sondern natürlich angeln.Vielleicht bist dann ja mal wieder im Ossi-Land,und dann gehen wir zusammen auf Raubfischjagd.Muss ja irgendwie meinen Bruder toppen,sonst hält der mir das ewig vor mit seinen 11Pfund Zander.Dann hoffentlich bis bald und schön die Rute senkrecht halten.grins


----------



## H.Christians (20. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo Mach dir nichts drauß, daß du im Moment nicht zum Angeln kommst.
Ist überall fast unmöglich, da extrem gesielt wird.


Waren heute mit 6 Personen unterwegs,haben von 11.30-16.00 Uhr unser Glück probiert.
Aber egal was wir probiert haben, es wollte einfach kein Räuber unseren Gufi nehmen.

Ich vermute, daß die Fische mit der zur Zeit sehr kräftigen Strömung zu kämpfen haben, mir scheint es so als wenn die Burschen schön ruhig am Grund stehen und sich möglichst wenig bewegen.
Sollte aber nächste Woche besser werden, da dann die Niederschläge nachlassen sollen.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Albatros (21. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

wir sind leider nicht mehr los gekommen, weil heute morgen unerwarteter Besuch  vor der Tür stand|gr: aber aufgehoben, ist nicht aufgeschoben...

@H.Christians

war gestern schon ne halbe Stunde auf Deiner Seite und hab mich da mal umgeschaut. Besonders interessant fand ich auch die Pödderei von Akki, der mir
ja auch schon mal persönlich davon erzählt hat. Ist ne prima Seite #6


----------



## Holger (21. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ingo hat es ja schon geschrieben, letzte Woche hatte ich Urlaub und war einige Male los. Am Mittwoch hatte ich einen guten Start mit 4 Zandern zwischen 40-54 cm, zwar keine Riesen, aber kurzweilig. 1 60er Hecht kam auch noch dazu. Zudem verlor ich 2 Zander im Drill, einen guten, einen aus der Nemo-Kategorie. Und niedergeschlagen war ich, nachdem ich einen großen Hecht verlor. Alles erlebt in knapp 4 Stunden, war am Mittwoch also genug Action.
Aber dann am Donnerstag war ich mit meinem Bruder los, der mich besuchte, da er auf Borkum lebt. 2 Zander in der 40er Kategorie haben sich noch erbarmt. Es war ein sch*** Angeln, da allerorts kräftig gepumpt wurde.
Am Freitag, ebenfalls mit meinem Bruder, bekamen wir gar nichts an Fisch zu sehen. Wieder wurde an den Kanälen gepumpt, und kaum ein Biß war zu vernehmen. Sensationeller Mist !!!
Am Samstag kam dann mein Kumpel Tim aus Schortens. Wir probierten es 6 Stunden lang an verschiedenen Kanälen, und obwohl teilweise nicht mehr gepumpt wurde, gab es fast keine registrierten Bisse.
Ich kann nur hoffen, das es nächste Woche wieder aufwärts geht. H.Christians Vermutung teile ich...die Fische sind wohl momentan mehr mit der Strömung als mit Futteraufnahme beschäftigt.


----------



## Holger (21. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Achso, das Bild von meinem 11 Pfünder...

wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern. Wie ich erzählt habe, schoss die Pics mein Schwager. Der hat im Moment aber andere Sorgen, die Bilder von der Cam zu ziehen und mir Sie zu mailen, da sein Sohn (mein Patenkind) Julian im Krankenhaus liegt. Es ist was ernsteres, und deshalb sind die Bilder z.Zt. völlig sekundär.

Aber die Bilder laufen uns ja nicht weg.....erstmal ist wichtig, das der Lütte schnell wieder gesund wird.


----------



## Lotte (21. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

moin-moin |wavey:,

ist zwar off topic, aber schaut mal hier!!!

dann brauche ich nicht jedem von euch ne pn zu schicken :q:q:q (bin halt faul)!!!

würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der eine oder andere von euch daran teilnehmen würde!!! muß dringend mal ein paar neue boardies kennenlernen :q:q:q!!!


----------



## manniboy27 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo  kann mir jemand sagen hier wo man sein boot mit dem trailler in der nähe vom Bansmeer reinlassen kann.

 grüße Manni
Petri heil  and Big fish


----------



## hans (22. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

#hHallo manniboy27, habe gesehen das welche an der straße "zum upuhser meer" direkt bei der brücke slippen ist dort aber ziemlich flach, einfach mal hinfahren und die sache ausloten, da bist du aber auch gleich im uphuser meer und von dort aus ist es nicht mehr weit zum bannsmeer, oder bei Motoren Meyer in borsum, ist neben dem bootsverein friesland, der läßt dich bestimmt für einen paar euro in seine anlage, falls es nur ein ruderboot ist geht es auch an der straße petkummer hamrich (ich glaube so heißt die straße) dort liegt auch oft ein ruderboot an land ist auch direkt an der brücke die anderen stellen die ich kenne sind alle hinter der schleuse.|wavey:


----------



## supercook (22. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger Komme nächste Woche Dienstag rüber.Vielleicht können wir ja dann am Wochenende losziehen.


----------



## Holger (22. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				supercook schrieb:
			
		

> @holger Komme nächste Woche Dienstag rüber.Vielleicht können wir ja dann am Wochenende losziehen.


 
Hallo Michi !!!

Kommste endgültig rüber oder fährst dieses Jahr noch wieder zurück nach Borkum ???

Können dann bestimmt am WE losziehen, das dürfte wohl klappen. #6


----------



## supercook (22. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger  Werde dann endgültig kommen.so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht mehr los.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger+michi...so ihr zwei...dann muß ich ja auch nochmal runterkommen in der nächsten Zeit...mal sehen was sich machen läßt...

also see ya

der Stefan


----------



## Holger (22. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Stefan und bad...äh supercook

Is dat hier ein Laberthread? Na egal....sieh mal zu Stefan, dat du deinen ostwestfälischen Arsch hier noch an die Küste bewegst...:q 

Denn zandermäßig sollte die kommenden 2 Monate noch der ein oder andere schöne Fisch zu fangen sein....

PS Michi, irgendwann werden wir dich auch wieder los...


----------



## manniboy27 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Hans

Danke für die information werde es mal austestsen da

gruß manni


----------



## Keno (23. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo,
habe auch seit einer Woche Urlaub. Leider habe ich den Urlaub wohl zur falschen Zeit genommen. Konnte in der letzten Woche gerade mal 5 Zander bis 55 cm landen. Dazu noch zwei 60er Hechte. Mal sehen, wann es wieder los geht...........

Bis dann, Keno


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

so Jungz...

...wie von Holger schon versprochen hier zwei Bilder von seinem "kleinen" Zander...#6 

...von mir gibt es schonmal ein dickes Petri Heil#h 

p.s.: Bald gibt es noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Holger (24. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Jo, dat isser, mein neuer ganzer Stolz... 

Wie von Stefan erwähnt, gibts bald noch mehr Bilder....mein Schwager hat mir diese 2 fix gemailt, insgesamt hat er aber so 15 Pics gemacht. Brennt er mir auf CD und dann hoffe ich, das ich die so schnell wie möglich bekomm und da noch mehr interessante Bilder drauf sind.

Danke für's Einstellen, Stefan....#h


----------



## John Doe12 (24. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger

Das sieht doch gut aus,mit dem Petri das hatten wir ja schon aber auch von mir nochmal |schild-g 



Gruß

Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...geht denn keiner mehr angeln oder beißen die Zander einfach nicht?

...Will euch ja nochmal besuchen...aber wenn ich so rausschaue...der Winter ist da..

greetz Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Stefan: Beißen würden sie mit Sicherheit! Würde ja gern angeln, aber mir fehlt die Zeit. Heute habe ich mal Urlaub und morgen auch nichts vor. Wollte eigentlich zwei komplette Tage angeln, aber das ist bei diesem Wetter gestorben. Hier schneit es und die Temperaturen liegen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt. Warte ich halt auf das nächste WE.........! Bei euch schneit es auch schon???

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

....tach ingo...ja bei uns ist der reinste Schneesturm zugange...sind wohl auch schon Ampeln und so ausgefallen...haben sie im Radio gebracht..
..und wenn dann schneit es bei uns eher als bei euch an der Küste..:m !
Wollte eigentlich am Wochenende auch los...habe bei uns am Kanal eine sehr vielversprechende Stelle gefunden...zweimal für 1 1/2 Stunden angeln, 9 Bisse...und leider nur 2 zwischen 40-50zig...aber da geht bestimmt mehr...wenn ich doch wieder Student wäre...:q !
Denke ich komme im Dezember nochmal für 4 TAge und im Januar je nach Wetter eventl. ne Woche!

Grüsse der Stefan


----------



## Albatros (25. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

moinssen, ich war gestern noch mal los, brrr... war aber auch schon ganz schön kalt. 2 Zupfer, 1 Aussteiger und 2 Zander von 52 u. 68 und das wars auch schon. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald mal wieder anders...


----------



## Acki (25. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin @Holger Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Zander!!!#6 |kopfkrat irgentwie ist das Bild etwas zu dunkel,habe mir erlaubt es etwas aufzuhellen:m Gruß Acki    http://img407.*ih.us/img407/364/pict17533wk.jpg


----------



## njoy1976 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Holger! 

Glückwunsch zum Traumzander!!!!#6

Gruß aus Bochum

Stefan


----------



## Holger (30. November 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				njoy1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger!
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Traumzander!!!!#6
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Stefan !!!
Danke für die Glückwünsche !!!
Damit habe ich ja auch den Beweis angetreten, das es nicht immer so schlecht läuft wie an dem Tag, wo wir 2 zusammen angeln waren. |rolleyes 

Hoffe, du kommst bald mal wieder zu uns nach Ostfriesland und wir steigern das Ergebnis vom letzten Mal...schlechter kann es ja nicht werden !!!! |supergri


----------



## njoy1976 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Auf jeden Fall. Ich hoffe das ich Anfang Januar ne Woche Urlaub im hohen Norden machen kann. Ich geb Dir dann vorher Bescheid.
Lass aber bitte noch ein paar Fische in den Gewässern. |supergri

Bis denne...

Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

*AlbatrosJunior hat Geburtstag*|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g |laola: |laola:


----------



## Holger (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Happy Birthday, little Alba !!! |wavey: :k


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Leute#h

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche :m Zum Geburtstag habe ich Geld bekommen, ein Play Station Spiel, ein Gutschein für Angelsachen usw. usw. Wenn ich Glück habe, bekomme ich vielleicht zu Weihnachten meine eigene Spinrute Zur Zeit fische ich immer noch mit Papa`s. Ein eigenes Boot wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, aber dann auch mit 4 PS#c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger+Ingo+Guen: Werde wohl, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt, am 17. und 18. wieder mal hochkommen zum Fischen! Vielleicht auch noch den 19.! 
Hoffe es hat jemand Zeit und Lust zum Angeln...

Bis denne 
der Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Stefan: Erwarte aber nicht zuviel von den Zandern! War zwar selber seit Wochen nicht mehr am Wasser, aber die Gufi-Fänge scheinen seit Wochen rapide zurückzugehen, was typsich ist für diese Zeit! Nur an bestimmten Hor Spots kann man jetzt noch gut mit Gufi fangen! 
Am 17.12. könnte man ja evtl. gemeinsam nen Köfi-Gufi-Tag machen mit Holger usw.! Köfis überlisten in den Kanälen jetzt viel eher die durch die kalten Temperaturen lahmer gewordenen Zander! 
Mal gucken, vielleicht liegt dann ja auch Schnee.........! 
Wir werden sehen! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...ist ja kein Problem..#6 !!!l Will aber mal wieder in den Norden...und Hechte habt ihr ja auch genug...|supergri !
Aber mit Köfi geht bestimmt was...und da wo die lieben Zander sich sammeln bestimmt auch was mit Gufi !
Aber den 17. können wir dann ja mal festhalten...

Gruß Stefan

P.S.:Bei uns ist auch essig, am Samstag habe ich ne 60 er im Kanal gefangen auf Lunker Mahi Mahi und noch 2 Bisse...Sonntag 1 Aussteiger und nen leichten Anfasser...die Zander sind so vorsichtig...echt komisch für die Jahreszeit..aber es sind auch noch richtig gr. Schwärme von Jungfischen der 1 - 3 cm Kategorie unterwegs...aber die sind bald auch weg...und dann....:m


----------



## Holger (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Auf mich müsst ihr verzichten am 17. und 18. .
Fliege am 12. von der Arbeit aus nach Indien und werde erst am 18. wiederkommen, glaub nicht das mir nach 15 Stunden Flug noch nach Angeln zu Mute is....|supergri 

Aber is wirklich mau im Moment....Gestern mit meinem Bruder für 3,5 h am Wasser. 3 Bisse (1 Aussteiger bei meinem Bruder,ich hatte 1 Fehlbiß und einen 50er Zander den ich logischerweise wieder ins Kalte gejagt hab).  

Bisse sind Mangelware und kommen alles andere als aggressiv....Muß echt mal wieder mit Köfis los, aber wie oft hab ich das schon gesagt....


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger: Indien? Dann sehen wir Dich ja bald mit kleinen bunten Punkten auf der Stirn!  Kannst ja noch ein paar Würfe am Ganges machen! Sollen ja gewaltige Zander drin sein! Oh, ich schreibe hier lieber nicht zuviel, sonst sind einige Norder vor Dir da! :q


----------



## H.Christians (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo Suntken

Nun lass doch mal die Norder Angler in Ruhe!!!
Ich glaube nicht, daß du es witzig finden würdest, ständig durch den Kakao gezogen zu werden.

Betr. Kommentar im Thread Aktuelle Raubfischfänge

Das du mich damit meinst, ist mir schon klar. Was willst du mit solchen "Nadelstichen" bitte erreichen.

Ich habe noch nie etwas negatives über dich gesagt oder geschrieben, du scheinst ja aber wohl Spaß daran zu haben, ständig irgendwelche abfälligen Kommentare loslassen zu müssen.

Wenn du ein Problem mit mir oder meiner Einstellung zum Angeln hast, daß sag es mir bitte persönlich ,aber nicht so!!!!!


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Holger (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger Chr.
Nun laß mal die Kirche im Dorf. Ich glaube nicht, das Ingo dich oder Martin provozieren will. Solltet ihr euch angesprochen fühlen, ist das natürlich euer Ding.
Aber ich glaube nicht, das Ingo euch damit zu Nahe treten will. Das aber die Norder ihren Ruf weg haben beim restlichen Teil des BVO-Landes, das wird man kaum wegdiskutieren können. Mir und auch Ingo ist schon klar, das man keineswegs alle Norder über einen Kamm scheren sollte. Tut auch keiner.
Aber wie gesagt, es gibt in Norden eine ganz besondere Spezies, die es zielgenau fertig bringt, an einem hervorragenden Raubfischgewässer innerhalb weniger Jahre systematischen Raubbau zu betreiben, das besagtes Gewässer heut zu Tage allenfalls noch Durchschnitt in den Fängen ist.
Wer an diesem Raubbau wieviel Anteil hat und wer sich zu der Spezies zugehörig fühlt, das soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Auf jeden Fall kenne ich kein anderes Gewässer wie das Norder Tief, wo man solche Beobachtungen macht wie in Norden. Da sollte man auch der Realität ins Auge blicken. Wobei sich ja einiges an den Leybucht Verbindungskanal verlegt hat....

@ Ingo
Ja, Indien....Da haben die Zander bestimmt auch Punkte auf der Stirn....oder sind das Kaulbarsche ??? |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...ich als "Nichtostfriese"  sage dazu mal lieber nichts...
...obwohl ich könnte....den in Norden und am Norder Tief habe ich auch schonmal geangelt...ähhh...ich glaube das war ein "Heringsangeln"...
ohhh jetzt habe ich doch was gesagt...


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger Chr.: Na, das hast Du doch nun völlig falsch verstanden. Sorry, wenn ihr (H+M) euch angesprochen fühlt, aber gerade ihr, die ja eher Werbung für Norder machen, durch ein vernünftiges Entnahmeverhalten, meine ich doch nicht! Also, warum beleidigt? Eure Einstellung ist doch nun mittlerweile auch über die Grenzen Nordens bekannt und gut, wie ich finde! Wenn alle so sauber und professionell arbeiten würden, wären wir hier ein ganzes Stück weiter!
Und ihr seid doch nicht die einzigen Angler aus Norden, oder? 
Darum, wir alle wissen, was in Norden jahrelang betrieben wurde. 
Nur weil ich einen Scherz über die Indien-Reise mache..!? Verstehe ich nicht! 
Verstehe doch, wenn ich statt Norder z.B. Emder oder Auricher geschrieben hätte, hätte keiner gewusst, was gemeint ist! 
Ansonsten hat Holger hier vor mir schon alles gesagt!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## H.Christians (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Das die Norder Angler einen "prima" Ruf haben weiss ich als Norder wohl mit am besten. Ihre Quittung haben diese Spezies ja jetzt bekommen, im Norder Tief ist dieses Jahr tote Hose. 
Gott seid Dank gehöre ich ja zu denen, die vor Jahren schon gewahnt haben, was irgendwann mal bei dem Entnahmeverhalten passieren wird.
Nun hat sich das mit dem Angeln im Nt ja eh erledigt, da sich ja alles ans neue Gewässer verlagert hat. Was da passiert ist im Vergleich zum Norder Tief aber noch viel gruseliger. Und wider Erwarten sind es weniger die Norder, sondern eher die Angler aus Aurich und Emden die lustig säckeweise Zander nach Hause schleppen.
Aber auch dort wird es es irgendwann mal vorbei sein mit lustigem Zanderangeln.

@Ingo Mir liegt nichts ferner, als irgendwelche Diskussionen etc. mit dir führen zu müssen. Das du zu den wenigen positiven Ausnahmen in Ostfriesland zählst weiss ich ja nicht erst seid gestern. Bitte lass das mit den Sprüchen über die Norder Angler bitte, sonst wird niemals Ruhe einkehren. Das es auch in Emden und Aurich genügend schwarze Schafe gibt weisst du selber auch. Das es in Norden nun Mal extrem war, liegt aber auch daran das man fast nirgends ans Wasser kommt, und sich die Angler deshalb an den Hotspots gesammelt haben. 
Ich wünsche dir noch ordentliche Fänge und noch viele schöne Stunden am Wasser.
Man sieht sich.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Nach langer Zeit und überstandener Schleimbeutelentzündung in der rechten Schulter war ich auch mal wieder am Wasser. Ich entschied mich für 13er Slottershads in gelb/schwarz und weiß/grün. Da das Wasser mittlerweile sehr kalt ist, wählte ich eine kleine 2500er Shimano-Rolle und führte die Gufis extrem langsam. Insgesamt hatte ich vier Bisse, die kaum zu spüren waren. Zweimal gab es Widerstand nach dem Anhieb und ich konnte immerhin noch einen 53er und einen 72er überlisten! Zaghaft sind sie mittlerweile, unsere Zander, aber das ist ja nichts neues im Dezember........!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo

Ah endlich mal wieder ein paar Fische,schöne Zander Petri,werde es die Tage wohl auch mal wieder versuchen,war in letzter Zeit,(2 Wochen) auch nicht angeln,bis auf einen kurzen Ausflug mit Acki am NT,wo wir es nach zig von außen gehakten Brassen schnell wieder Aufgaben.
Mit dem Querhaken von Brassen,etc. ist es wirklich schlimm dieses Jahr trotz Einzelhaken.
Naja mal sehen was das WE so bringt,das Wetter soll ja mal einigermaßen konstant bleiben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Martin: Ja, die Brassen sammeln sich jetzt an den markanten, tieferen Stellen. Lustige Drills, aber nicht Sinn der Sache. Hatte auch mehrere Weißfischkontakte und öfter mal ne Schuppe am Jighaken.

Zum NT: Mein Vetter arbeitet in Norden und berichtet, dass täglich Angler bei Wieben usw. sind! Die haben aber nie was, oder mal nen toten 40er oder 45er am Ufer liegen. Sind wohl viele Jugendliche, oder? Werden in diesem Jahr echt keine guten Zander gefangen in Norden? 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Endlich mal wieder Fangbilder hier....Petri Ingo, sehr schöne Zander !!!! #6


----------



## John Doe12 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo

Ja das sind meist Jugendliche,die mit mittelalterlichem Geschirr und Schmetterlingskeschern bewaffnet den Kleinzandern auf die Schuppen rücken.Sonst unsere osteurpäischen Freunde,die sich Ärgern,wenn nen 45er wieder freilässt,naja das kennen wir ja.
Vorgestern wurde ein 55er gefangen allerdings von außen gehakt,ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu berichten,den ominösen 80+ auf Köderfisch der allerdings bestätigt ist nur weiß keiner wie groß er nu wirklich war.
Sonntag soll ein schönerer gefangen worden sein,wobei der Begriff schön natürlich auch wieder Ansichtssache ist.
Ich selbst habe vor ein paar Wochen einen 55er gefangen und das ist auch der größte bisher im NT von mir.Ansonsten immer nur Zander zwischen 35 und 45cm,aber wir geben die Hoffnung ja nicht auf.Es werden mit Sicherheit noch genügend 60 bzw.70+ da sein nur scheinen die im Moment nicht zu wollen,oder halten sich einfach noch woanders auf.
Nun mal wieder zu den positiven Sachen,da ich heute nach Emden mußte haben wir das gleich genuzt um noch ein paar Gufis zu schleudern und es gibt auch noch ein paar vernünftige Zander.
Holger konnte einen schönen 65er fangen und 2 untermaßige und ich konnte noch einen 47er überlisten,ach der ist ja auch untermaßig:q 
Die Zander bissen alle auf 11er Kopytos in verschiedenen Farben.Auf dem Rückweg machten wir noch einen Abstecher nach Greetsiel,wo ich dann das Ufer bestaunen konnte,bestimmt 10cm Schlick,also kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen,was da die letzen Wochen los war.Das hab ich in den letzten 7 bzw,8 Jahren noch nicht gesehen.
Naja werden es die nächsten Tage nochmal versuchen.  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Na, das war doch auch ein guter Tag! Emder Gegend halt! #6 
Ein ruhiges Jahr im NT tut aber mal gut. Es ist aber faszinierend, dass trotz ausbleibender guter Fänge noch so stark dort gefischt wird. Egal, in Norden werde ich höchstens noch den Weihnachtsmarkt besuchen, nicht aber das NT!


----------



## H.Christians (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ja die Bewegungsfreiheit in Emden ist schon super im Vergleich zu Norden.
#6 #6 #6 #6 

Ist glaube ich ganz gut, daß im NT mal so ein Jahr ist, wo nicht viel gefangen wird. Vielleicht stimmt es den ein oder anderen endlich mal zum Nachdenken an, woran das wohl liegen könnte, daß es so schlecht läuft.

Samstag geht es noch Mal los, natürlich wieder nach Emden wo einem nicht alle 5 Minuten ein Angler über den Weg läuft.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...das läßt ja hoffen fürs nächste Wochenende...werde wohl von Samstag bis Montag abend bei euch zum Fischen sein...

@ingo...können dann ja Samstag ne Tour rund um Emden machen...wenn du Lust hast!!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Och Mensch....ich hätt doch auch Lust !!!!  

Und wie.....aber nützt ja nix, muß nach Indien, dafür is mir auch nicht so kalt dort.
Viel Glück Stefan + Ingo !!!
#6 

@ Holger + Martin
Scheint ja doch wieder zu laufen mit Gummi....erst Ingos Zander, jetzt bei euch....Glückwunsch !!! Hoffe, das geht so weiter...
#6 

Zum NT: Unglaublich, was dort abgeht....soviele Angler und sowenig Platz....und noch dazu dieses Jahr wenig Zander !!!! :q Aber die Kiddies bleiben hartnäckig....


----------



## HoHo (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch mal wieder dazu gekommen ein wenig zu lesen. Leider gab es in diesem Jahr wenig Zeit zum Fischen zu gehen, aber morgen früh geht´s endlich mal wieder los. Wir haben uns heute ein paar Köfis gesenkt und freuen uns darauf mal wieder in aller Ruhe am Wasser sitzen zu können. Ich hoffe, die Pumpen laufen nicht; das Wasser steht recht hoch in den Kanälen heute. Wünsche Euch allen viel Petri Heil

Gruß, HoHo


----------



## John Doe12 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Trotz eisiger Kälte und einem unangenehmen Wind haben wir es heute nochmal versucht,es ging so ähnlich wie beim letzten mal innerhalb der ersten Stunde 5 Zander von 35 - 55 cm und dann trotz mehrerer Stellen-, und Köderwechsel nichts mehr,gegen Mittag noch ein 50er Hecht und das wars dann,das Wasser lief wieder vielerorts,sodaß vernünftiges Angeln nicht mehr möglich war.
Am Nachmittag wieder in Norden angekommen und siehe da nicht ein Angler #c ,also noch ein paar Würfe gemacht,aber bis auf ein paar Zupfer die wahrscheinlich von Weißfischen stammten nichts.
Es war trotzdem ein schöner, kalter |krank:  Tag mit einigen Fischen,auch wenn die Größen nicht stimmten#6 

Fotos gibts nicht zuviel Hintergrund:q #h |rolleyes #t 

Schönes WE noch

Martin


----------



## zanderspezi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo,|wavey: 

wir fahren am 25.12 wieder zum Timmeler Meer, war jemand von euch in letzter Zeit dort angeln??
Kann mir jemand Tipps(welche Köder, besondere Stellen usw.) geben??#c Fahre erst zum 2 mal zum Timmeler Meer. Beide male wo ich dort ware, habe ich auf Raubfisch geangelt aber nichts gefangen.;+ 
Wäre schön wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann.

mfg

zanderspezi #h


----------



## manniboy27 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Zanderspezi

Also wenn du auf Zander willst würde ich es an denn Kanten von den tiefen Stellen im timmler meer versuchen.

Oder gehe zum freizeitmark renken und escher die geben dir sicher gerne tips.
Und wissen meißtens auch wie es mit denn fängen da so läuft.

gruß manni


----------



## Guen (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War heute mal wieder ne Stunde auf dem Wasser ,war aber nix  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## zanderspezi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hallo|wavey: ,

bald ist es endlich wieder soweit wir fahren am Sonntag wieder zum Timmeler Meer bis zum 1.1.06.
ich wollte mal fragen,ob noch jemand weiß welche Köder dort gut laufen und ob die Zander und Hechte auch auf Köderfische beißen?!?!?#c Und wenn wie tief man den köderfisch anbieten soll und wie groß der köderfisch sein sollte.;+ 
Wäre super falls mir noch jemand Tipps geben könnte.
@manniboy27: danke
mfg

zanderspezi#h


----------



## H.Christians (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Wünsche allen Ostfriesen, aber natürlich auch allen anderen Sportsfreunden ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr.

@Ingo+Freunde

Hoffentlich wird das nächste Jahr genau so gut wie dieses, ich war sehr zufrieden, ich schätze mal Ihr auch.
Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder, @Ingo sind uns ja komischerwiese|kopfkrat |kopfkrat dieses Jahr nicht begegnet.

In Norden ist immer noch tote Hose, von Zandern keine Spur. Ich sag da jetzt aber nichts mehr zu, schließlich ist ja bald Weihnachten,da ist man halt etwas netter untereinander(Und ich bekomme meine TICA Taurus:m :m :m :m ).

Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Guen (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@H.Christians

Du weisst was der Weihnachtsmann Dir bringt #d ,da liegt kein Segen drauf #d !

Frohes Fest Euch allen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger Chr.

Guen hat Recht. Das ist kein gutes Omen für deine Rolle....aber wenn es ne Taurus ist....|rolleyes 

@ war seit gut 3 Wochen nicht mehr angeln, und es kribbelt so. Am Dienstag geht es vorraussichtlich mit meinem Bruder und nem Kumpel aufs Timmeler Meer.

Und in der Woche wollte ich sonst auch noch mal los.....

@ Guen

Wir wollten doch noch mal ne Tour packen. Meinst du, du hast zwischen X-Mas und Neujahr nioch Zeit....? Soll aber ziemlich kalt werden...:q 

@ all

allen frohe Weihnachten und viele dicke Eier unterm Baum...und den ein oder anderen Zander anner Rute...


----------



## jottweebee (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Timmeler Meer:

hier gibt es die Seekarte, die auch Renken & Eschen, Großefehn, hat. Leider sind keine Meter angegeben.

http://www.fh-oow.de/institute/ima/timmel/timmel.html

In Fisch & Fang, Heft 9/2005 hat Matze Koch einen Bericht über das Timmeler Meer geschrieben.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...moin moin zusammen....

Wünsche euch auch ein Frohes Fest und man sieht sich im neuen Jahr...
Muß leider zwischen den Jahren arbeiten...aber im Januar komme ich nochmal zu euch...

bis dahin
der Stefan

P.S.Holger:  Hast du schon Weihnachtsgrüsse von unserem Freund bekommen!


----------



## IngoSuntken (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ all: Auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein frohes Fest! Leider war ich im Dezember nur einmal angeln! :-( Das muss sich im Januar dringend ändern! |supergri 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...einmal angeln im Dezember...wie kommt das denn Ingo?:m


----------



## Holger (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Das ist natürlich viel zu wenig, Ingo. Aber richtig viel war ich auch nicht los. Und im Ganges gab es auch keine Zander.  

Aber der Januar ist ja noch da. Stefan, sieh mal zu das du noch hierher kommst zwecks gemeinsamen Angeln. Übrigens, von unserem Freund habe ich noch nix gehört. Vielleicht steht er morgen ja im Weihnachtsmannkostüm vor mir und bringt Kartoffelsalat mit...|bla:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...habe den Januar fest eingeplant...das 2. Wochenende also 14. u. 15. und den 28. u. 29. wollte ich nochmal angreifen...vorallem mal wieder nen richtig guten Hechttag hinlegen...wir haben bei uns Hochwasser...schon seit einer Woche...da geht nichts...

Ja, der besucht dich bestimmt morgen...
....mit Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen|supergri


----------



## Guen (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger

Das müsste klappen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Jungs#h

Junior und ich wünschen Euch ebenfalls ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, feiert schön :m


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@all

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch,auf das wir uns nächstes Jahr alle gesund und munter Wiedersehen,(hören).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## msdstefan (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Allen ostfriesischen, wettergegerbten Anglern ein Frohes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch ins hoffentlich erfolgreiche Jahr 2006. Wer noch bis Ende März auf Zander angeln will sollte sich schon jetzt ne Karte für Holland besorgen.
Ich meld mich jetzt ab nach Thailand. Werde nach guter alter Tradition das neue Jahr dort erblicken.

Euch alles liebe und gute
Stefan


----------



## Rutilus (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@all: Von mir an dieser Stelle auch ein Frohes Fest, Guten Rutsch und noch einige schöne Fische bis die Schonzeit beginnt. 

Lieben Gruß - Rutilus #6


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Auf das unter dem Baum viel Angelgerät zu finden ist! #h


----------



## anguilla (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich wünsche alllen Ostfriesen, ganz besonders Guen und Ingo, ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Große Fänge in Euren herrlichen, fischreichen Gewässern für 2006!

Ich hoffe, ich kann im kommenden Jahr Eurer Region wieder mal einen Besuch abstatten...


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ anguilla: Danke Dir! Hoffe, man sieht sich bald mal wieder! #h  Auch Dir ein wunderschönes Fest im Kreise der Familie!

Apropos GUEN und Ingo: Diese beiden Herren waren doch tatsächlich heute noch angeln! :g  Heraus kam ein 45er Zander bei GUEN und ein runder, dicker 47er Barsch bei Ingo! Es war ein netter, windiger Nachmittag, der den langweiligen 24.12. schnell vergehen liess! 

Frohes Fest aber jetzt! #h 

Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ingo...die Stelle kenne ich.......echt ein schöner Fisch...petri dazu...aber nach deinem Gesicht zu urteilen ein ganz schön ungemütlicher Tag...:m ...war auch gerade noch für 2 Stunden am Kanal...3 Bisse und ein 55er auf den lunker kiwi shad...leider kein Bild...
So...jetzt wünsche ich euch ein paar schöne Stunden im Kreise eurer Familie...und dicke Geschenke...
@guen...im Januar müssen wir auch nochmal nen Versuch im Meer starten...


Bis dahin

*Frohe Weihnachten*


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo

Na das ist doch mal wieder ein schöner Barsch,ein dickes Petri von mir dazu.
|laola: 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## anguilla (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Mensch Ingo, dickes Petri zu dieser fetten Barsch-Klamotte! :m

der hat doch fast 4 Pfund, oder???


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ anguilla: Ja, sollte er sicherlich haben! Der war unheimlich hoch und hatte auch noch einen dicken prallen Hängebauch. Zudem sehr breit. Sieht man auf dem Foto leider nicht so, wie in Natura!
Einen 13er Gufi hatte er voll inhaliert! 

Hatte für eine Sekunde überlegt, ihn mitzunehmen, aber in so eine Schönheit gehört kein Messer! War nämlich eindeutig ne Mama.........! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ stefan: Immerhin noch ein netter Zander! Aber mach Dir nichts aus dem nicht vorhandenen Bild. Für nen 55er Zander braucht man sich hier nicht mit nem Bild rechtfertigen! #6  
Da gibt es hier einen anderen Thread, wo überflüssigerweise massenhaft kleine Hechte in die Linse gehalten werde! (gähn)|schlaf: 
Wesentlich bessere Hechte beissen hoffentlich bei Dir, wenn Du wieder im Januar hier bist! Wir wissen ja, wo sie massenhaft und in guten Grössen sind!
Vielleicht kommen ich mal mit an den Hechtkanal und fische nach vielen Jahren mal wieder dort! Hoffe, ich habe dann Zeit!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Guen (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

War heute auf dem Meer ,naja ,bei Minusgraden und Ostwind der Stärke 4 mit steigender Tendenz nicht wirklich ein Musterangeltag !Aber was solls ,frische Luft hatten wir ,Bisse gab es leider keine  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Moin,

Ostfriesland = Zanderland#6

Was geht am kleinen Meer "Hieve" ?

Petri heil
Zanderfänger


----------



## Guen (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ostfriesland = Zanderland#6
> 
> ...



Am Kleinen Meer soll in diesem Jahr gut gefangen worden sein !Habe dies aber nur vom "Hörensagen",ich selber war nicht auf der Hieve  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Guen

Moin Kollegen,

kannst Du / Ihr mir bitte nähere Details über die "Hieve" bez. Tiefe & Kanten (Zanderfischen) vermitteln

Viele Grüße
Zanderfänger


----------



## Guen (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ist ziemlich simpel dort ,das Baggerloch ist mit Tonnen markiert !Zusätzlich ist die Einfahrt ,bzw. die Ausfahrt Interessant ,auch dort ist es deutlich tiefer !Die Einfahrt von der Emder Seite kenne ich genauer ,dort wird es noch im Kanal etwa 7m tief ,dann wird es wieder flacher ,dann kommt das Baggerloch ,mal grob umschrieben  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Guen

Super Umschreibung und vielen Dank; hast Du vielleicht auch Bilder parat#h

Viele Grüße
Zanderfänger


----------



## Guen (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Zanderfänger

Nee ,Bilder habe ich nicht #d !Wenn Du zu uns kommst ,dann melde Dich doch vorher ,vielleicht können wir ja gemeinsam was unternehmen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...so habe mir mal den Januar angeschaut und werde je nach Wetterlage am 14. und. 15. zum Fischen in Bedekaspel sein...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Timmey (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Guen

Moin Moin!#h 

Besteht am "Kleinen Meer" eigentlich die Möglichkeit ein Boot zu slippen? Wenn ja, wo denn dort? Wäre nett wenn du mir helfen könntest!

Mfg Timmey


----------



## Guen (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Timmey schrieb:
			
		

> @Guen
> 
> Moin Moin!#h
> 
> ...



Ja ,die Möglichkeit besteht !Wenn Du die "Strasse" zu Köhnemann fährst kommen links die ersten Buden ,dann macht die Strasse nen rechtsknick ,führt aber auch geradeaus weiter !Dort ist ein Abstellplatz ,auf der linken Seite führt da ein Pfad zu einem kleinen "Hafen",dort ist ne Slippe !Ich weiss aber nicht in welchem Zustand die ist ,war schon ne Zeit nicht mehr dort ,ich hoffe sie existiert noch  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Timmey (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Guen

Danke für den Tipp!
Denke du meinst direkt in der Ortschaft Bedakaspel, oder?
Ist da denn keine Schranke oder ähnliches vor? Und konnte man da damals einfach so ran?

Mfg Timmey


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...nein, die wird er nicht meinen, nicht wahr Guen , da Bedekaspel am Gr. Meer liegt und du von da gut 45min mit dem Boot fährst...um zur Slippe zukommen fährst du von Emden kommend Richtung Aurich...bei der Ortschaft Suurhusen geht ne Brücke über die Schnellstrasse...da mußt du drüber und dann dem Strassenverlauf folgen...du überquerst das Kurze Tief, links runter und der Strasse folgen...so müßtest du sie finden...
gruß Stefan#h


----------



## Guen (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Nee ,nicht in Bedekaspel !Du fährst in Suurhusen rein ,über die Brücke der Bundesstrasse ,dann weiter über den Treckfahrtstief ,links halten ,dann nach ca.500m in dem kleinen Nest(Name ist mir gerade entfallen) wieder links ,über die kleine Brücke und dann ausnahmsweise mal links fahren,etwa 2km  ,dann kommst Du zur Slippe !

Gruss Guen


----------



## hans (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hab mal ne kleine landkarte eingefügt, vor 2 jahren konnte mann dort noch gut slippen, da wo das rote kreuz ist kannste ins wasser, die tütelborgerstr. führt nach suurhusen, es sollen sich dort in der hieve momentan viele russen rumtreiben habe ich gehört.


----------



## Timmey (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@all

Vielen Dank! Das werde ich schon finden...! 

Mfg Timmey#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Moin!

@Guen

Vielen Dank für die vorläufige Einladung#h

@Hans

Super Slipanleitung per Landkarte & wo sind die "Russlanddeutschen" denn derzeit nicht vor Ort

Ein dreifaches Petri heil nach Ostfriesland...
Zanderfänger


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Leute!

Ich wünsche allen Ostfriesen, Nicht-Ostfriesen und überhaupt allen Anglern einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für das neue Jahr! #h 

Immer schön sauber bleiben und nicht immer alles mitnehmen!  

Gruss Ingo!


----------



## RxlfSchmxtzHH (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo

Hallo Ingo! Ich hatte so große Hoffnungen darauf gesetzt, dass Du die Trophäe für ein weiteres Jahr bei Dir wohnen lässt..

@TomKry

Was war das für ein TOLLE Idee von Dir, mein Geschenk an Dich als Wanderpokal auszuloben |supergri 

@all

Einen guten Rutsch, ein erfolgreiches und gesundes Jahr 2006!


----------



## Guen (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Auch ich wünsche Euch allen ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr ,nicht nur aus anglerischer Sicht  !

Gruss Guen

@anguilla

Wir müssen mal wieder telefonieren  !


----------



## zanderspezi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hallo#h ,

hoffe hier seit alle gut herein gerutscht.
Sind heute wieder nach Hause gekommen, wir waren 7Tage am Timmeler Meer angeln. Habe 2 schöne Zander von 77cm (4300g) und 70 (3000g) fangen können. 
Würde ja gerne die Fotos rein setzen weiß aber nicht wie ich die hochladen kann, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

mfg

zanderspezi|wavey:


----------



## polli (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich wünsch euch da oben ein gutes und erfolgreiches Jahr.
Ich hoffe es klappt bei mir nochmal vorbeizukommen in diesem Jahr, obwohl wegen allgemeinem Kostendruckes nix geplant ist.

War beide mal letzt Jahr schön bei euch....

Zanderspezi:

Wenn man antwortet, erscheint ganz unten ein Feld "Dateien hochladen" oder so ähnlich.
anklicken und ferdich....
Der Rest erklärt sich von selbst.
So leicht, dass es sogar ein Pälzer rafft---


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...wünsche euch allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr !!! Hoffe, das ihr eure Wünche und Ziele für 2006 alle verwirklichen könnt....#6 

Ich war leider wegen dem besch....eidenen Wetter "zwischen den Jahren" nicht angeln. Ein Mal haben wir es versucht, aber Angeln konnte man das nicht nennen, da wir aus verschiedensten Gründen eigentlich gar nicht dazu kamen.....war all in all ein Fiasko-Tag.

Am nächsten WE geht es aber definitiv wieder los....aus Bochum kommt Besuch vom 07. - 15.01 namens Stefan, mit dem ich im August oder September ;+ bereits mal gufieren war, allerdings recht erfolglos. Die Schmach soll ausgebessert werden.

Und ein Herr Witteborg kommt ja auch noch....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...ja wenn alles klappt bin ich am 14. und 15. bei euch...

Unser Freund meldet sich wohl nicht mehr...hat deine Signatur Hintergründe???

gruß Stefan


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Erstmal allen hier auch von mir ein frohes neues.

@zanderspezi

Habe dir eine PM mit ner kleinen Anleitung geschickt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## zanderspezi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hallo#h ,

danke für die Tipps (972631 und Rutilus)!! #6 
Und hier ist das Bild von dem 77er Zander.:m

mfg

zanderspezi


----------



## Rutilus (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@zanderspezi: Gern geschehen  und Glückwunsch...schöner Fisch #6

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@zanderspezi

Schön zu sehen,das es geklappt hat#h und Petri noch zu deinen Fängen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Angelt eigentlich jemand von Euch am Küstenkanal bzw. dem Hunte-Ems Kanal und hat ein paar Tips für mich wie man die Zander dort am besten angeht?

Ich darf den Küstenkanal von Kilometer 0 bis 64 beangeln, versuche es bez. der Zander dort auch schon das ganze Jahr, konnte bisher aber leider noch keinen Erfolg verbuchen.


----------



## Holger (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Schwalm Angler

Ne, da wird dir hier wohl leider keiner Infos geben können. Die genannte Ecke ist von uns schon ein Stückchen weg und anglerische Tipps kriegste hier wohl eher keine. Wenn du aber was von Ostfrieslands Gewässern erfahren willst, hast du hier definitiv bessere Karten....


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Naja, ich dachte ich versuchs einfach mal, weil die Ems ja auch relativ nahe an Euer Revier angrenzt.

Bisher konnte ich nämlich nirgens Infos über den Kanal bekommen, ausser von nen paar Oldenburgern die man mal am Wasser trifft, die sitzen aber wenn höchstens mal an der Schleuse in OL und ärgern sich auch andauernd das sie nichts fangen.

Irgendwie erscheint mir der Kanal fast Fischleer (zumindest was die Zander angeht) vor zu kommen und ich bin schon kurz vorm verzweifeln was das Zanderangeln angeht.

Danke auf jeden fall für Deine Antwort Holger.


----------



## John Doe12 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@SchwalmAngler

Hab mal ein bischen gegoogelt und  ne Seite gefunden,die sich anscheinend mit dem Angeln in der Ems befassen,vielleicht können die Jungs dir ja weiter helfen.

http://www.emsangeln.de/index.php


Gruß

Martin


----------



## Albatros (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Zanderspezi

toller Fisch#h

allen anderen ebenfalls ein frohes Neues#6


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Auch nix mehr los hier....aber wen wunderts, wird ja kaum noch geangelt bei dem eisigen Wetter. 

Und diejenigen, die zu Hause bleiben, verpassen auch nix....|supergri 


Hab es am WE mit Gufi und Köfi probiert....ein 45er Zander auf Gummi und ein 50er Hechtlein auf Köfi, das war es dann auch schon. Sind die ersten Räuber für mich im Jahr 2006, aber an der Größe werd ich noch arbeiten....


----------



## Guen (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich würde ja gerne angeln gehen ,habe aber kaum Zeit dazu  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Geht mir nicht anders! Die Zeit und das Thermometer halten mich vom Angeln ab. #d


----------



## Guen (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Scheiss was auf Thermometer ,dafür gibt es Klamotten  ,aber jetzt kommt auch noch Eis dazu ,vor der Tür friert das Uppi gerade zu  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Bei uns ist auch seenmäßig alles zugefroren. |kopfkrat Aber die Schonzeit ab 01.01. gilt ja auch noch#6


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN: Klar, Klamotten gibt es, aber ich meinte ja auch eigentlich das Eis! Die Kanäle sind auch teilweise schon dicht. Das Gute an der Kälte ist, dass man die Schmerzen nicht an den Händen merkt, wenn man z.B. ein Ruder auf die Finger bekommt!  :m 


Gruss Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...das macht mir keine Hoffnungen für das Wochenende....
	

oder noch besser
	

...
gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Genial, wo haste die denn her!? #6


----------



## Holger (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Die hat Stefan geklaut aus einem Anglerforum in den USA. Stefan und ich haben uns da spaßeshalber mal angemeldet....vielleicht kann man da ja mal ein paar Köder abchecken. 


Frei nach dem Motto: Was den Walleyes im Lake Michigan gefällt, kann für Ostfriesen-Zander doch nicht schlecht sein....:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...aber nicht veraten
	

, sonst stürmen direkt alle diese Seite
	

und  können es nicht abwarten
	

sich anzumelden, dann verstecken sich die Amis im Iglo 
	

und rauchen Gras
	

 und wenn es dann brennt..
	

geben sie richtig Gas...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...aber denkt dran...
	

ihr werdet beobachtet!


----------



## Guen (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@stefanwitteborg und Holger

#6  Geil #6 !

@Ingo Suntken

Höhöhö ,wer haut Dir denn mit den Riemen auf die kalten Finger :q ?Ich kann übrigens Entwarnung geben ,auf dem Meer hat der Wind das Eis auf die Ostseite getrieben ,das Meer ist frei !

Gruss Günter


----------



## IngoSuntken (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@GUEN: Weiss es auch nicht, wer das macht! Aber wenn ich den mal erwische! |splat2: Das klingt ja gut! Da es auch nicht mehr friert, werde ich vielleicht auch mal wieder aktiv am WE! Vielleicht......! #6


----------



## Holger (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

http://www.angling101.com/phpBB2/images/smiles/microwave.gif 

Jo Ingo, geh mal wieder los. Muß doch auch mächtig bei dir jucken, so lange wie du angelabstinent warst...:q Und fangen lassen sich die Zander auch. #6 Hatte am Samstag ja auch bereits nach wenigen Würfen den 1.Einsteiger, war nur ein 45er aber sie beißen immerhin. Und wäre danach nicht das Megapumpen an dem Kanal gewesen, hätte ich bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Biß gekriegt. Entweder auf Gummi oder die nebenbei ausgelegten Köfi-Ruten...


----------



## Holger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

"Happy Birthday to you, happy Birthday to you...."
"Uns" Ingo hat heut Burzeltag....
Zum 27. Wünsche ich dir alles erdenklich Gute, Gesundheit, viel Erfolg im privaten, beruflichen und anglerischen Bereich....

|birthday:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



 Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
	



 Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ingo!


----------



## goeddoek (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Ingo  - Landsmann #h

Auch von mir |laola: |birthday: |laola: Alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit.


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Herzlichen Dank, Leute! #h 
Habe gerade mal etwas Luft, um ins Internet zu gehen! 

Gruss Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Och ne zu spät,was solls von mir auch ein Happy B-Day und alles gut für die Zukunft Ingo.

|schild-g |birthday: |schild-g |birthday: 

Kannst du mir noch erklären wie du mit Luft ins Internet kommst,hab ja schon von W-Lan gehört aber das die Technik schon soweit ist#d #d #d 


Kleiner Scherz am Rande:q schönen Abend noch

Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Martin: Herzlichen Dank! Ich habe Air-Lan! :m


----------



## goeddoek (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin: Herzlichen Dank! Ich habe Air-Lan! :m



Oooh, watt'n Schiet - dat deit mi leed.Dor gaa man mit naat Dokter |muahah:


----------



## John Doe12 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Oooh, watt'n Schiet - dat deit mi leed.Dor gaa man mit naat Dokter |muahah:


 

Ich lach mich weg,ab und zu frage ich mich wie die Leute drauf kommen.

|muahah: |muahah: |good: |muahah: |muahah: 

Wenn schon nicht angeln,dann wenigstens was zum lachen auch schön:q 

Martin

@Ingo und immer schön aufpassen das dir keiner durch die Leitung 








nicht das das so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 endet:m :m :m 


Martin


----------



## Guen (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hey Ingo Du alter Riemenflossler :q ,Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir |birthday: ,alles Gute fürs nächste Lebensjahr |jump: !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Rutilus (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo: Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag #6

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ GUEN und Rutilus: Auch Euch ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön! #6 

Riemenflossler??? Nun, GUEN, die sind fast alle ausgestorben, weil sie auf heimtückische Art und Weise erschlagen wurden!  Viele sind auch erfroren oder bei hohem Wellengang vor Angst gestorben! #h 

Gruss Ingo!


----------



## H.Christians (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Besser zu spät als nie.

Auch von mir nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag Ingo.

|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger Chr.: Recht Hast Du! Dankeschön auch an Dich! 

Was ist los mit Euch? Seid ihr auch nicht unterwegs im Moment? Ich wollte ja morgen los, aber es geht schon wieder nicht (heul)! 

Gruss Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist los mit Euch? Seid ihr auch nicht unterwegs im Moment?


 
Hallo

heiße zwar nicht Holger,kann es aber trotzdem beantworten:q 

Im moment äußerst selten,so ein Tag hat einfach zuwenig Stunden,zumindest wo es noch hell ist.Am WE liegen bei mir im moment meistens andere Aktivitäten an,wie Boßeln etc.
Wollten eigentlich noch mal mit Köfi angeln zum Saisonabschluß,aber irgendwie kriegen wir das nicht hin im Moment,entweder hab ich keine Zeit oder Holger,naja sind ja noch 2 Wochen,vielleicht schaffen wir es ja nochmal.
Ne Gufi-Tour nach Emden,oder Aurich wollt ich eigentlich auch noch machen,aber da muß das Wetter natürlich ein bischen mitspielen.Macht keinen Sinn wenn einem dauernd die Rutenringe einfrieren.
Wenn es nichts mehr wird auch nicht weiter schlimm,die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt und bis dahin werd ich mal ab und zu in Etzel zum Forellenangeln aufkreuzen.
Denn wenn das Wetter mitspielt gehts Ende März,Anfang April ja schon wieder auf die Schleicher |supergri 

Schönes WE noch
Martin


----------



## H.Christians (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo  Wie Martin schon geschrieben hat, kriegen wir das im Moment terminmäßig nicht auf die Reihe. Wenn es dann mal  passt spielt das Wetter uns meistens einen Streich. Montag waren wir ein paar Stunden unterwegs, leider hat der strenge Frost das Angeln ziemlich schwierig gemacht. Nach jedem 3.Wurf erstmal Ringe und Schnurlaufröllchen eisfrei machen.
Vielleicht klappt es nächste Woche mal.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Guen (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Eis auf dem ganzen Meer :c ,das wird nix ,hatte mir für morgen extra frei genommen #c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Nix los hier (woran liegt das wohl), das war zwischen September und November besser...|supergri 

Aber das Eisangeln hat ein Ende...#6 ab Mittwoch wird es besser, schön mild mit Temperaturen zwischen 5 und 9 Grad tagsüber. Und das bis ins Wochenende hinein....Vielleicht wollen die Zander ja noch mal so kurz vor Toreschluß. Probieren werde ich es auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Guen (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger

Wie ich schon per SMS schrieb ,könnte das eng werden mit dem Freitag !Das Eis hatte hier bei mir gestern Mittag ca.1,3cm Stärke,auf dem Meer dann wohl etwas weniger !Aber heute nacht hatten wir -5°C ,da dürfte noch was zugekommen sein  ,ich messe gleich mal  !

Gruss Günter


----------



## Holger (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Guen
Das ist ganz schön dick...  wäre natürlich supi wenn es klappen würde, da ich Freitag frei habe. Samstag zwar auch, aber da hatten Ingo und ich eventuell eine Tour an einen Kanal geplant. Alternativ wär vielleicht noch Sonntag möglich, da würde es bei mir auch gehen...(das wären ja 3 Angeltage hintereinander, lang lang ist’s her das ich das mal hatte). :q 

Müssteste mal gucken...vielleicht reicht es ja, das sich das Eis verflüssigt. Ab Mittwoch sollen wir nämlich keine Nachtfröste haben und tagsüber 5-9 Grad. Schaun mer mal...|rolleyes


----------



## AlbatrosJunior (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Ingo#h

Etwas spät aber auch von mir und dem dad |schild-g|schild-g|schild-gund alles Gute fürs nächste Lebensjahr|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Holger (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hab es am Freitag mal mit Köfi auf Zander probiert...3 Stunden Angeln...but nothing !!! #d 

Da ich von den Zandern erstmal bedient war, probierte ich es am Samstag + Sonntag auf Hecht. Das lief besser, insgesamt 5 Stück. Leider keine wirklich Großen dabei,.....:q


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ albatros junior: Dankeschön an dich und deinen Vater! #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Jup von mir och noch Ingo  *ALLES GUTE ZUM TAG DEINER GEBURT* ... wenn auch nachträglich ! 

Mal ne andere Frage .. dieser Thread heisst _Zander in Ostfriesland 2005_ ...*grübel* .. haben wir nicht schon 2006 ?¿ .. also wirds nicht langsam Zeit für nen Neuen ??

mfg
basti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Basti...
...die Saison geht bis zum 31.01., danach wird es einen neuen geben...

gruß Stefan


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Guen

|schild-g zum Geburtstag und alles gute aus Norden.


Martin


----------



## Holger (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Guenni !!!

Alles, alles Gute zum 40. Geburtstag !!! Laß dich reichlich beschenken und feier schön...|birthday:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ja Guen..hier von mir auch nochmal alles Gute zum runden Geburtstag...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Basti: Auch an Dich noch ein grosses Dankeschön! #h 

Jetzt zu GUEN: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag! |wavey: 

Gruss Ingo!


----------



## Guen (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Danke Mädels #h !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich hatte ja noch die Hoffnung das ich die letzten Tage noch ein paar Mal aufs Meer komme !
Aber ich denke das wars erstmal ,ab Mittwoch beginnt die Schonzeit und heute waren die Schlittschuhläufer gegenüber den Angelbooten klar im Vorteil  !

Schade ,habe endlich mal frei und hatte mir extra für Bayern-Fan Holger ne supertiefe Stelle ausgesucht |supergri  !

Also ,im Mai geht es wieder los ,ich persönlich beginne meine Zandersaison wie immer frühestens Ende Mai ,eher Mitte Juni  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Guen#h

von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum vierzigsten :q


----------



## Holger (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Wir (Tim und icke) haben es gestern nochmal mit GuFis probiert an einem Kanal, der einige wenige eisfreie Stellen hatte. Aber wie erwartet wenig erfolglos, sind ganz ohne Biss ausgegangen. War aber nicht weiter schlimm, da es trotz der Beißunlust ein sehr lustiger Tag war. #6 

Jetzt ist erst mal Pause "mit die Zanders"....Mitte, Ende März geht es bestimmt schon wieder auf Aale, und zwischendrin werde ich mich wohl auch mal an einen Forellenpuff begeben. So ganz ohne Angeln gehts ja auch nicht...

@ Guen

Im Mai kannst du mir ja mal die Stelle zeigen. Bis dahin haben wir dann auch alle 3 Titel eingefahren !!!


----------



## Holger (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Stefan Witteborg schlug vor, im März mal bei ihm vorbei zu schauen und mit GuFis am Kanal zu fischen, da dort der Zander frei ist und eigentlich kurz vorm Laichen auch ganz gut beißt.

Ingo, Günter, wie sieht es aus bei euch? Lust ???? Ich auf jeden Fall...#6 

Mein Terminvorschlag wäre der 04. März. Stefan, passt es da auch dir ???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...eine Woche später wäre es mir lieber...
...mal sehen was die anderen sagen...
...am Samstag habe ich 2 Stück gefangen..
...seit langem mal wieder 2 Fische...

gruß


----------



## Holger (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Muß am 11.03 arbeiten....also das passt mir dann eher nicht so gut...#c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...sonst der 04.03., irgendwie bekommen wir das hin...dann kannnst du das ja mit den Jungs bei dir mal abklären...
...dann halten wir den 04.03. fest...

gruß


----------



## Holger (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...sonst der 04.03., irgendwie bekommen wir das hin...dann kannnst du das ja mit den Jungs bei dir mal abklären...
> ...dann halten wir den 04.03. fest...
> 
> gruß


 
Günter hab ich am Samstag im Stadion getroffen. Der sagte, ich sollte irgendeinen Termin machen, er würde sich es schon einrichten.

Ingo ruf ich mal an...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...alles klar, wir hören von einander....

gruß


----------



## njoy1976 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger

Moin,

werde wohl Anfang Mai ne Woche am Timmeler Meer sein. Wahrscheinlich vom 08.05.-12.05.06. Hoffentlich wird es nicht wieder so heiß wie im letzten Jahr zu dieser Zeit. Es wird Zeit das wir unsere Negativserie beenden. 

Im übrigen bin ich stinksauer auf deine Bayern. Das 1:1 von Ballack im Spiel gegen Hannover hat mir meinen Tippschein versaut. Dabei hatte uns Peter der Allergrößte einen Sieg über Bayern versprochen. 

Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende

Stefan


----------



## Holger (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				njoy1976 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Holger
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...


 
Ja, sauber Stefan, das is doch ne gute Zeit. Ob auf Zander muß sich zeigen, da sie meist noch nicht gelaicht haben Anfang Mai. Aber Aale und Hechte sind ja nicht die schlechteste Alternative....|supergri 

Werde mir das mal vormerken, so daß wir bestimmt mehrmals zusammen losziehen können.... 

Das mit den Bayern tut mir leid. Aber scheiß auf das Geld, Hauptsache wir werden Meister und der Vfl auch....#6


----------



## jigga0 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Holger

Gehts du auch Kleinemeer?


----------



## jigga0 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich meine, gehst du auch auf dem Kleinen Meer angeln?


(Bin noch etwas verpeilt)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ein *Barschmannderzandernkann* .. wenigstens hier ist Dein Nick etwas weniger umständlich ^^

mfg
basti


----------



## Holger (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Jigga

Nee, auffem kleinen Meer bin ich nie. Geht ja nur mit dem Boot, und ich hab keins.  Bin ab und zu mal mit Günter auf dem Uphuser Meer...

@ Basti

Hä? Is "BarschmannderZandernkann" ein Nick von Jigga in nem anderen Board ??? |rolleyes


----------



## jigga0 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

achso, sonst hättest du mir mal das mit dem gufi zeigen können, hab da immer noch nix mit gefangen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Basti
> 
> Hä? Is "BarschmannderZandernkann" ein Nick von Jigga in nem anderen Board ??? |rolleyes



Hy Holger 

wenn er seine Avatarfoto nicht irgendwo gemopst hat, dann auf alle Fälle 

basti


----------



## Holger (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> achso, sonst hättest du mir mal das mit dem gufi zeigen können, hab da immer noch nix mit gefangen.


 
Ich kann dich gern mal mitnehmen zum Gufi-Angeln. Muß aber ja nicht das kleine Meer sein, oder ??? An den Kanälen gibt es genau so viel zu holen.

Mein Angelkumpel Tim kommt ja auch aus deiner Gegend (Schortens)...

@ Basti

Nee, gemopst hat er das sicher nicht.  Was is eigentlich mit dir ??? Deine Angelurlaube für 2006 schon geplant? Ich hoffe, du beziehst diesmal die ostfriesische Aal- und Zanderkant mit ein ?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, gemopst hat er das sicher nicht.  Was is eigentlich mit dir ??? Deine Angelurlaube für 2006 schon geplant? Ich hoffe, du beziehst diesmal die ostfriesische Aal- und Zanderkant mit ein ?



hehhehe, Morgen Holger !

Jop geplant ist schon ne Menge & wenn dann noch etwas Zeit drüber bleibt, schlage ich zum letzten Drittel des Jahres gerne mal bei Euch auf 
Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch dicke Aale & Zander ! #6 

Na wenn ers net gemopst hat, dann isses der BARSCHMANNDERZANDERNKANN ^^

mfg
basti


----------



## Holger (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Das letzte Drittel des Jahres.....soll ja bekanntlich nicht die schlechteste Zeit für Räuber sein...|supergri 

Im Ernst, so September bis November is auf Zander wohl am vielversprechendsten. 

Sag mal, wo genau bist du im Spreewald angesiedelt? War vor ein paar Wochen beruflich dort (Spremberg). |rolleyes


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hy Holger ... jup daher auch diese Zeitwahl ... eher hätte ich vermutlich eh keine Zeit, da ich fast jeden Monat für ca. jeweils 1 Woche unterwegs bin.

Spremberg ist nicht allzuweit entfernt von mir .. biste ja an der Talsperre vorbeigekommen, wenn Du die Cottbusser Abfahrt genommen hast .. & dann auch an Lübbenau .. da wohne ich 
Also sozusagen ZentralSpreewald ^^

LG
basti


----------



## jigga0 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

muss nicht unbedingt das kleinemeer sein! kenn auch noch zanderreichere gewässer! wann geht das denn bei euch los mit Zander???


----------



## Holger (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Basti

Ja, die Abfahrt war es. Schöne Gegend da, gefällt mir. Hab im Hotel Stadt Spremberg übernachtet, vielleicht kennst das ja. Also halt dir mal den Herbst frei, wäre schön hier mal gemeinsam fischen zu können.

@ Jigga

Welche zanderreichen Gewässer kennst du denn? Schon selber befischt?

Also, mit Zander geht es ab Ende Mai / Anfang Juni wohl los, wenn die Jungens abgelaicht haben.

Aber dann eher mit Köfi. Die Gummifischrute hat bis Ende August bzw. September Pause. |supergri


----------



## jigga0 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

ich war wohl schon das eine und andere mal an der knock!!! und am Treckwarts Tief war ich schon soooo oft!
wo gehst du denn immer angeln?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Abfahrt war es. Schöne Gegend da, gefällt mir. Hab im Hotel Stadt Spremberg übernachtet, vielleicht kennst das ja. Also halt dir mal den Herbst frei, wäre schön hier mal gemeinsam fischen zu können.



Mhh naja Spremberg an sich ist ja nicht gerade die Vorzeigecity  ... da qualmen ja noch immer die alten Braunkohleschlote um die Ecke ^^

Ich werd sehen, was sich machen lässt .. & das nächste Mal fährste mal für ne Stunde Abfahrt Boblitz oder Lübbenau runter & ziehst Dir mal SpreewaldCity rein #h 

mfg
basti


----------



## Holger (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> ich war wohl schon das eine und andere mal an der knock!!! und am Treckwarts Tief war ich schon soooo oft!
> wo gehst du denn immer angeln?


 
Angeln geh ich eigentlich überall im Bereich Emden. Da hat fast jeder Kanal einen guten Zanderbestand. Is halt auch viel von der "Tagesform" abhängig.
Knockster Tief und Treckfahrtstief bin ich auch öfter mal, wobei ich vom Treckfahrtstief jetzt nicht so der Fan bin. Da gefällt es mir an anderen Kanälen schon besser....


@ basti

Nee, schön war Spremberg wirklich nicht. Dafür waren die Mädels im Hotel an der Rezeption und im Service sehr hübsch. Glich sich also wieder aus...|supergri 

Sollt ich mal wieder bei euch sein, nehm ich mir mehr Zeit. Und am besten ne Rute mit...|rolleyes


----------



## jigga0 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

wo gehst du denn immer angeln?


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Moin #h

hier eine schöne HP von meinem Kumpel aus eurer Ecke #6

http://www.angeln-ostfriesland.de/

Kann mir vielleicht jemand, eine preisgünstige Unterkunft beim *kleinen Meer* empfehlen!?


----------



## Holger (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Nicht direkt am kleine Meer.

Aber probier es mal unter www.urlaubsziel-ostfriesland.de , die HP und die Angebote sind extra auf Angler zugeschnitten und weit hast du es von den Unterkünften auch nicht zum kleinen Meer.

PS Die Seite deines Kollegen kenn ich, schöne HP haben die da...#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger

Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp aber ich suche eher etwas "privates"


----------



## Holger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Was genau meinst du denn???

Also anscheinend schon mal keine FeWo....


----------



## jigga0 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

er meint bei dir!!!
 
Holger wollen wir ma zusammen Zanderfischen???


----------



## Holger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Ich habs vermutet....|supergri Aber da krieg ich Ärger mit meiner Freundin, wenn ich fremde Männer mit nach Hause bring.... 


Klar können wir mal gemeinsam Zander angeln, aber wenn dann an BVO-Gewässern. Ich halte eure Kanäle nicht für so gut, beruht auf eigener Erfahrung. Sind zwar genug Zander da, aber so viele kleine...#d 

Nach der Schonzeit gehts los...#6


----------



## jigga0 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

ICh finde die BVO-Gewässer auch besser! musst sagen wann dann komm ich und ich zeig dir ma wie das geht mit den ZAndern!!!!


----------



## Holger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> ICh finde die BVO-Gewässer auch besser! musst sagen wann dann komm ich und ich zeig dir ma wie das geht mit den ZAndern!!!!


 
Nee, zeigen brauchst mir das nicht mehr. Mittlerweile habe ich mich ganz ordentlich mit GuFi und den Zandern angefreundet... 

Hatte aber sehr gute Lehrmeister, von denen einige hier im ZiO-Thread sehr regelmäßig posten. #6


----------



## jigga0 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

tim nimmt mich nach der sz mit zum gufi angeln!


----------



## Holger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> tim nimmt mich nach der sz mit zum gufi angeln!


 
Von dem kannst du aber nix lernen, der kann das nicht....:q 

Nee Quatsch, der angelt schon lange mit Gummis und fängt auch sehr gut. Tm fischt aber auch lieber hier beim BVO. Er kann dich ja mal mitnehmen wenn er nach der SZ zu mir kommt zwecks Zanderfang.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...da bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## Holger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...da bin ich auch dabei...


 
...das will ich auch stark hoffen !!!   Du alter Skihase...:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Moin Jungz #h

Nee falsch vermutet oder jetzt enttäuscht!? :q

Ich habe keine warme Ader und suche nur eine "bezahlbare" FeWo, wo kein Vermittler mitverdienen bzw. der Vermieter, von den Einnahmen sich die Wände vergolden lassen will #6


----------



## Holger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Wie, keine warme Ader ??? Kaltblüter.....? Damit musste mal zum Arzt... :q 

Wenn du ne direkte und kostengünstige Unterkunft suchst, die so einigermaßen in der Nähe ist, probier es mal unter www.aurich.de oder www.suedbrookmerland.de . Da kannst du dir online Ferienunterkünfte anschauen, von denen es nicht all zu weit zum "Kleinen Meer" ist. #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger...bist ja nur neidisch das ihr keine Berge habt...o.k. richtige Berge haben wir auch nicht...grins
@zanderfänger....du zahlst bei demurlaubsziel-ostfriesland auch keine Gebühren...private Vermieter geben es an den Michael Behrendt ab, kein Ärger mit dem Schlüssel, ein sauberes HAus...was will man mehr, und bestimmt keine Vermittlerprovision...
...aber wer nicht will, muß suchen...

greetz


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger

Merci, mon cher(y)


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @zanderfänger....du zahlst bei demurlaubsziel-ostfriesland auch keine Gebühren...private Vermieter geben es an den Michael Behrendt ab


...und schlagen die Abgaben vorher auf den Preis drauf  Trotzdem vielen Dank für Euere Hilfe #h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...ist echt nicht teurer...aber das muß jeder selber wissen...wenn du ein Haus willst das sauber ist, wo einer vor Ort ist wenn es Fragen gibt und noch Tipps zum Angeln gibt solltest du trotzdem da buchen...

gruß


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Stefan

Na ja, habe gerade nochmal geschaut - Preise sind hart an der Grenze |wavey:


----------



## Holger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Wer Zander will, muß zahlen....:q 

Spaß bei Seite, Zanderfänger, wann willst du Ostfriesland denn mit deinem Besuch ent...äh beehren ???


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@Holger

Kann ich jetzt noch nicht so genau sagen - spielst Du auf etwas "besonderes" an :q


----------



## Holger (6. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Holger
> 
> Kann ich jetzt noch nicht so genau sagen - spielst Du auf etwas "besonderes" an :q


 
Nee, das nicht. Aber vielleicht könnte man mal zusammen losziehen wenn Interesse besteht.... 

Und keine Angst, wenn du drauf bestehst laß ich mir von meiner Freundin eine Bescheinigung für dich ausstellen, das ich NICHT auf Männer steh....:m |rolleyes


----------



## beißtnix (15. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo, 

habe eine Frage an euch.
Wir werden im Sommer wieder mal in Ostfriesland zu Gast sein.
Für uns ( speziell unseren Sohn, 4 Jahre alt ) suchen wir noch eine
Unterkunft für Anfang August. Die Ideallösung wäre ein Bauernhof ( für mich idealerweise gleich ein Boot und Kanäle dazu |rolleyes ).
Könnt ihr mir da evtl. etwas empfehlen? Evtl. sogar etwas in eurem Bekanntenkreis die Ferienwohnungen auf ihrem Bauernhof haben?
Um alle Fliegen ( Frau, Kind :q ) mit einer Klappe zu schlagen wäre das suppi.
Wir haben schon eifrig rumtelefoniert, aber die Sachen, welche man im Internet finden kann, sind alle schon ausgebucht.

Wäre fein wenn ihr ne Idee hättet

Thx vorweg!!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger, IngoSuntken, Guen...Aktion bei euch...grins


----------



## Holger (16. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

www.birkenhof-haida.de

http://www.urlaub-anbieter.com/Ferienhof-Ortgies.htm

http://www.urlaub-anbieter.com/urlaub-am-bauernhof-ostfriesland.htm



Probier mal bitte diese Links. Ich hab gegrübelt, ob ich was weiß in der Nähe, aber Bauernhof-Besitzer mit FeWo kenn ich leider nicht. Hoffe, die Links helfen dir bei der Suche.

Wenn du Angeltipps brauchst, bist du hier im Thread eigentlich auch richtig. Einer von uns kann (fast) immer helfen...|rolleyes 

Gruß, Holger


----------



## beißtnix (24. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Holger,

thx für die Links. Dort wurden wir zwar nicht fündig, aber beim etwas 2369ten Telefonat hats dann geklappt. Werden in der Nähe von Greetsiel sein Anfang August. Da ist doch der Leybuchtpolder wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Und da hat sogar ein Blindfisch wie ich letztes Jahr was gefangen.

So long
THX!


----------



## Holger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Schön, das du was gefunden hast. Greetsiel is doch top. Vielleicht läuft man sich da sogar übern Weg.

Das Alte Greetsieler Sieltief und der Verbindungskanal sind ebenfalls top auf Aal & Zander.

Viel Spaß und gute Fänge schon mal vorab...kannst dich hier ja mal melden, wie es gelaufen ist...|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...so bin wieder aus Frankreich zurück...

@holger...und es wird wärmer...dann wird der Aal bald aktiv...


----------



## Holger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Stef !!! #h 

ja, es wird langsam interessant. Allerdings wird der April für mich angeltechnisch eher flau bleiben, da ich mich im Umzugsstreß befinde. Meine Freundin & icke ziehen zusammen zum 01.05....|rolleyes 

Aber danach wird wieder voll angegriffen, mit Sicherheit. Wie war denn dein Trip nach "Frongreisch" ???

PS Waren gestern mal zur Abwechslung am Forellenpuff, 6 Forellen bis 57 cm gekriegt....


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das nicht. Aber vielleicht könnte man mal zusammen losziehen wenn Interesse besteht....
> 
> Und keine Angst, wenn du drauf bestehst laß ich mir von meiner Freundin eine Bescheinigung für dich ausstellen, das ich NICHT auf Männer steh....:m |rolleyes


Moin Holger,

wenn es soweit ist, werde ich hier im Thread wieder in die Tasten schlagen #6 

Viele Grüße auch an die Freundin; wir brauchen sicher keine weitere Bürokratie :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Frankreich war echt genial, richtig viel Schnee, fast zuviel...5 Tage Neuschnee und ziemlich viele Wolken und nur 2 Tage Sonne!
Aber alles in allem ein richtig schöner Urlaub!

Du wirst doch aber eine Nacht für mich Zeit haben, oder? 

Zum Forellensee woolte ich im April auch nochmal...will mal wieder lecker räuchern...

gruß


----------



## Holger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@ Zanderfänger

Da hast du wohl Recht, zuviel Bürokratie is Mist...:q Kannst dich ja vor Anreise mal hier melden, vielleicht kann man da mit Infos über gut laufende Gewässer dienen oder sich sogar mal zwecks gemeinsamen Fischen verabreden.  

@ Stefan

Eine Nacht für dich ??? Klar, aber da wir bsiher ja immer tagsüber zusammen los waren, soll die 1. Nacht doch was besonderes werden....:q  
Kriegen wir schon irgendwie hin. Muß mir nur noch überlegen, wie...;+ 

Im Moment sind 1.000 Sachen, vor allem Möbelshopping....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@holger....ja was besonderes sollte es schon sein...kannst dir ja mal Gedanken machen wann du Zeit hättest! Würde es dann einrichten!
Sonst halt ne Nacht im Mai, da geht der Aal bestimmt ja auch noch:q !

Ja kann mir auch vorstellen was für ein Stress das ist...als ich mit meiner Ex zusammengezogen bin war es auch total nervig...
Aber da muß man wohl durch...#h 

greetz Stefan


----------



## Holger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Gibt Schlimmeres als den Umzugsstreß....|supergri  Is ja auch auf ne gewisse Art & Weise sehr spannend, alles schön ein- und herzurichten.

Is auch ne sehr schöne Wohnung die wir gefunden haben. Befindet sich nahe Aurich, knapp 90 m2 mit eigenem kleinen Garten / Terrasse. 

Leider ist es nicht direkt an einem Zanderkanal.....:q 

Mit dem Aalangeln wird schon klappen, vielleicht im April, spätestens dann im Mai....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

...da hst du wohl Recht...es gibt schlimmeres...
...das ist doch mal eine schöne Wohnung..nicht schlecht...
...und das mit dém Zanderkanal gibt es dann in 10 Jahren...grins...
...sag einfach Bescheid wann du Zeit und Lust hast...
...greetz...


----------



## Dry (6. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Freunde der Glasaugen,
zuerst einmal möchte ich mich hier im Forum als Neuling outen und um gnädige Aufnahme in Euren Kreis bitten!
Ich werde so ab dem Sommer 2006 öfter Ferien in der Region Norddeich machen und dann  natürlich Eure Tiefs und Kanäle mit der Spinnrute oder auch Fliegenrute besuchen.
Ich habe mich hier im Forum schon etwas umgeschaut, aber wirklich brauchbare Hinweise zu Angelstellen mit denen ein Ortsunkundiger etwas anfangen könnte, habe ich nicht finden können.
Hoffentlich denkt Ihr nicht, au Backe schon wieder einer der dumme Fragen zu den besten Zanderstellen stellt.
Interessieren würde mich auch, ob es Sinn macht mit der Trockenfliege auf Weissfische zu gehen und welche Fischarten überhaupt in den Kanälen zu finden sind ?
Ich komme aus dem Bonner Umland und habe eijnige Jahre im Rhein auf Zander gefischt, dabei muß ich anmerken, dass ich im Rhein meine Fische ausnahmslos mit ca: 10cm langen Schwimmwobblern fing also kein Köfi und auch kein Gummi!
Wie kommt es ,dass bei Euch kaum einer mit Wobblern erfolgreich Zander aus den Tiefs zieht?
Fragen über Fragen; naja ich belasse es für heute dabei und bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten, die bestimmt einen professionellen Hintergrund haben werden.
Bis bald
Dry


----------



## John Doe12 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo

Erstmal|welcome: auf dem Anglerboard.

Viele Fragen,aber ich werde mal versuchen einige davon zu beantworten.

Hinweise zu guten Stellen,werden hier in der Regel per "PM" ausgetauscht,oder man trifft sich und aangelt halt gemeinsam,die Erfahrung hat gezeigt,das hier zuviele "Schwarzleser" vorkommen und einfach nur drauf warten,das wir hier unsere Stellen offenbaren,ist traurig aber es stimmt leider,uns sind die Stellen auch nicht zugeflogen und von daher gehen wir auch etwas vorsichtig mit deren Veröffentlichung um 

Zum Fliegenfischen,da kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus,aber da ich weiß wieviele Weißfische wir hier haben,kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen,das es Spaß macht.

Mit Wobblern auf Zander,naja hier hat sich der Gufi als besser erwiesen und darum wird dieser auch häufiger und öfter eingesetzt,wobei das nciht heißen soll,das man so nichts fangen kann,es gibt durchaus Situationen,in denne der Wobbler erfolgreicher ist als der Gufi oder Köfi.
Außerdem hat man immer die Chance nen schönen Hecht zu erwischen.


Zu den Fischarten schaust du einfach mal hier vorbei:

www.bvo-emden.de

Wenn ich die hier alle aufführe ist der Thread überfüllt 

Und nun viel Spaß im Board und bei deinen Angeltrips in unserem schönen Ostfriesland.|wavey: 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Holger (7. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Ostfriesenzander-Thread....#h 

Als ehemaliger Rheinangler kennst du dich ja mit Zandern bestens aus....allerdings gelten hier in den Kanälen etwas andere Gesetze. Bleiköpfe über 10 Gramm brauchste nur höchst selten, und auch die GuFis sollte man nicht größer wie 15 cm wählen.

Da alle größeren Kanäle einen guten Zanderbestand haben, lohnt es sich nicht im Speziellen bestimmte Kanäle aufzuzählen. Der bekannteste ist nach wie vor das Knockster Tief, das jedes Jahr Prachtzander liefert. Für Furore hat letztes Jahr der Verbindungskanal in Greetsiel gesorgt, dort wurden massenhaft Zander gefangen. Übrigens auch viele auf Wobbler, wenn gleich die Meisten doch auf das Konto von GuFi und Köfi gehen. Der Greetsieler Kanal ist allerdings nichts für den Naturliebhaber, der ungestört angeln möchte. Nachdem der Zanderboom dort letztes Jahr ausgebrochen ist weil so gut gefangen wurde, musste man dort stellenweise Platzkarten ziehen. |supergri  Die Durchschnittszander liegen dort bei 60 cm, es wurden aber schon Fische bis zu 80 cm gefangen. Da der Kanal noch recht neu ist, kann man sicher in Zukunft größere Zander erwarten. Dort fängst du übrigens auch sehr gut Aal.

Wenn du hier bist, können wir gerne mal zusammen losgehen und es gemeinsam auf die Glasaugen probieren.

Zum Fliegenfischen kann ich dir kaum was erzählen. Es gibt aber im hiesigen Angelverein, dem BVO, sogar eine Fliegenfischergruppe. Die treffen sich zum Streamern auf Hecht, angeln allerdings auch mit der Trockenfliege auf Weißfische. In den meisten Kanälen ist das Weißfischaufkommen ja sehr hoch (Knockster Tief, Treckfahrtstief z.B.), da geht das bestimmt.
Und wir haben im BVO ja auch noch 2 Kies-Seen, in den schöne dicke Regenbogenforellen schwimmen. Der Eine liegt in Tannenhausen, der andere Richtung Wittmund in Collrunge. Man sieht dort öfter mal Fliegenfischer watend vom Ufer aus oder mit dem Belly-Boat.

Hoffe, das Martin und ich dir etwas weiterhelfen konnten. |rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo Dry|welcome: im Board,

mit Schwimmwobbler...am Besten die mit Rasseln, kannst du sehr gut Hechte aus den Tiefs ziehen...und in den gr. Tiefs auch sehr gut Zander damit fangen...

...und nachts angelt mit Kunstködern kaum jemand...

...gruß...


----------



## zanderspezi (7. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo#h ,

wir fahren am 14.4 wieder zum Timmeler Meer. Jetzt wollte ich euch nur mal fragen ab wann man wieder mit Aal rechnen kann??? Und ob man auch im Seitenarm Aale fängt?!?

mfg

zanderspezi|wavey:


----------



## John Doe12 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*



			
				zanderspezi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo#h ,
> 
> wir fahren am 14.4 wieder zum Timmeler Meer. Jetzt wollte ich euch nur mal fragen ab wann man wieder mit Aal rechnen kann??? Und ob man auch im Seitenarm Aale fängt?!?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo

Kurz und knapp beantwortet,die Schleicher sind schon unterwegs und der Seitenarm ist im Frühjahr wahrscheinlich erfolgversprechender,als  das "Meer" selbst.

Viel Spaß 

Martin#h


----------



## zanderspezi (8. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

hallo,#h 

erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 
Also kann ich glück haben das ich nächste woche schon ein paar Aale rausziehen kann oder???
Wann fangt ihr den wieder an auf Aal zu angeln?? Und der Erfolgsköder is wahrscheinlich der Tauwurm oder??

mfg 

zanderspezi|wavey:


----------



## Dry (8. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Hallo zusammen,
erst einmal möchte ich mich recht herzlich für die prompten Antworten bedanken!
War mir irgendwie auch klar, dass Ihr Eure Hotspots nicht einfach ans schwarze Brett nagelt. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie schwer es ist an einem fremden Gewässer einen anständigen Fisch zu fangen, hab mich am Rhein und auch an diversen Urlaubsgwässern unheimlich schwer getan.
Auf Holgers Angebot mir mal Ostfriesland aus der Anglerperspektive zu zeigen komme ich ,wenn ich im Sommer mal bei Euch bin, gerne zurück.
Bis dann 
Dry


----------



## John Doe12 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

@zanderspezi

Das ist richtig,wir werden auch nächstes Wochenende mit dem Aalangeln beginnen,es sind aber schon die ersten Schleicher verhaftet worden.

Köder ist der Tauwurm,allerdings nicht ganz oder halb,sondern einfach nur ein kleines Stück am 6-8er Haken,einige angeln mit noch kl.Haken,aber das ist nicht so mein Fall.

An deiner Stelle würde ich es einfach ausprobieren,eine Rute mit einem halben Tauwurm und eine mit einem kleineren Stück,es wird sich dann schnell zeigen,welches die erfolgreichere Variante ist.

Desweiteren solltest du dich erst auf die flacheren Bereiche beschränken,denn die Sonne erwärmt diese schneller als man glaubt.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Frag doch einfach mal bei Renken und Escher nach,wo es am besten läuft,so wie ich die kennengelernt habe sind sie sehr hilfsbereit,was das Angeln angeht.


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Moin Leute,

macht euch noch ein paar schöne Tage an der Knock, am Knockster-Tief und der Krummhörn.
Ich war vor zwei Wochen auf der großen Demo in Emden. Die dänische Firma DONG wird wohl tatsächlich ein fettes Kohlekraftwerk am Rysumer-Nacken (direkt an der Knock) bauen!!! 
Der Hammer ist, in Dänemark sind diese Werke verboten. Nur die doofen Deutschen bauen die Dreckschleudern, in der saubersten Luft, an der Küste auf. Verbrannt wird auch noch sogenannte Blutkohle, die unter erbärmlichen Bedingungen in Südamerika und Asien für Hungerlöhne abgebaut wird. Die Dänen lachen morgen noch, über soviel Dämlichkeit!!!
Der Strom ist übrigens nicht für Ostfriesland gedacht; denn wir haben durch Windkraft eine Energiedeckung von *98%*. Nein, nein der Strom wird weitergeleitet. Hier wird nur verdreckt und gesäuert, von der CO² Belastung ganz zu schweigen.
Es ist eine riesige Umweltsünde die gerade anläuft. 
Sogar die Ärzte auf den Inseln schlagen Alarm. Bei Südwest-Wind, der bei uns sehr häufig ist, versaut uns die „Dreckschleuder“ die besten Gewässer in Ostfriesland bis Wilhelmshaven.
Bei der Demo waren 3.000 Leute. Es wird hoffentlich nicht die letzte gewesen sein. Nächstes Mal müssen 10.000 kommen. Das muss unbedingt noch verhindert werden. *Ich möchte nicht meine Fische schon "sauer eingelegt" aus dem Wasser ziehen und mich selbst und meine Heimat nebenbei noch vergasen lassen!!!*

Genaueres unter www.die-friesen.eu bei "Aktuelles".

Gruß aus Störtebeker-Town
zander-ralf


----------



## aalkiller017 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Kann mir jemand erzählen ob Aal und Zander 2010 im Nordertief oder Leybuschtpolder laufen wenn ja wo denn ? war letzte woche 2 mal hin und habe nur 2 Aale gefangen und bestimmt 50 krabbenbisse gehabt naja würde mich über ein paar antworten freuen 

lg. Aalkiller017


----------



## Niclas S. (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2005*

Es tut mir Leid, das Thema wieder aufzukramen, aber ich wohne nun auch in Emden und würde gerne auch mal mit ein paar Forenmitgliedern nach der Arbeit auf Zander, Scholle, Dorsch oder Aal gehen.(ab 17:30)

Ich weiß leider nicht wo es sich hier lohnt, bzw. schön ist. Habe heute mal mit zwei Anglern am Hafen Ost geschnackt und die waren auch nett.

Also würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir hier mal was gemeinsames auf die Beine stellen könnten. Bin sehr umgänglich


----------

